# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  متى يخرج المرء من دائرة أهل السنة و الجماعة؟؟؟

## عبد الله الأعصر

بسم الله و الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و بعد :

فيجب أن نفرق بين من وقع في بدعة أو خطأ من علماء السلف -أهل السنة والجماعة- وبين من وقع في بدعة من أهل الأهواء والبدع السائرين على منهج غير منهج أهل السنة و الجماعة في أصولهم. 

فأقول و بالله أستعين؛ إن مخالفة من خالف على قسمين :

القسم الأول : مخالفة في الأصول ، الأصول العامة ؛ مثل تقرير أن أصول الاستدلال هي الكتاب و السنة على فهم السلف واعتقاد أن طريقة السلف هي الأسلم و الأحكم و الأعلم، و تقديم النقل على العقل و أن الأصل في الغيبيات الإثبات، الأصل في صفات الله عزوجل الإثبات ، الأصل في الإيمان هو أنه قول وعمل ، قول اللسان واعتقاد الجنان وعمل الجوارح والأركان وأنه يزيد بالطاعة وينقص بالمعصية، و الطاعة لولاة الأمور و ترك الخروج عليهم بالسيف أبرارا كانوا أو فجارا، في مسائل القدر إثبات القدر على المراتب التي جاءت في الكتاب و السنة و قررها السلف في كتبهم، و كذا من الأصول ترك البدع و عدم مجالسة أهلها و ترك الخصومة في الدين و حفظ كرامة أهل السنة و حبهم، و إن شئت فقل الولاء و البراء على السنة و حب الصحابة كلهم و سلامة قلوبنا و ألسنتنا لهم، كذلك من الاصول أنه لا يجوز اتخاذ شخص أو طائفة أو حزب يعقد عليه الولاء و البراء وهو ما يشار إليه في عصرنا بالحزبية او التعصب المقيت... الخ.

هذه هي الأصول العامة المتفق و المجمع عليها. فمن كان من أهل السنة والجماعة ملتزماً بأصول اعتقادهم في الأبواب التي خالفهم غيرهم فيها من أهل البدع، كالخوارج و الروافض والمعتزلة و الأشعرية والماتريدية وغيرهم، ولكنه وافق إحدى الطوائف الضالة في أصل من أصولهم، وخالف بذلك أصلا من أصول السنة؛ و كان لا يعلم بما قاله أهل السنة، فيقال في قوله ذلك أنه بدعة وأما هو فلا يقال له مبتدع حتى تقام عليه الحجة و يتم إشعاره بأنه قد خالف أهل السنة فيما ذهب إليه.

أما من خالف أصلا من أصول أهل السنة بعد قيام الحجة عليه عُدَّ من أهل الضلال والأهواء وخرج عن دائرة السنة -منهم من خروجه يكون خروجا عن الملة بعد إقامة الحجة لأن من البدع ما هو مكفر، ومنهم من يكون خروجه عن السنة مع بقاء مسمى الإسلام- و قيل فيه إنه مبتدع بمجرد المخالفة لأصل واحد، ولا يقال له إنه من أهل السنة لا بإطلاق ولا بقيد، إذ لو صح ذلك لصح تسمية جميع أهل البدع بأنهم أهل السنة لموافقتهم السنة في كثير من الأصول، بل ولصح تسمية غير المسلمين مسلمين لموافقتهم الإسلام في بعض الوجوه أو الأصول، فهذا اللفظ والإصطلاح وهو أهل السنة، لا يقال ولا يطلق إلا على أهل السنة المحضة الذين لم يخالفوا السنة في أصل واحد اتباعا للهوى.

أما ما ذهب إليه شيخ الإسلام في إطلاق مصطلح أهل السنة على فرق الإسلام المقابلة لفرق الشيعة، فهذا اصطلاح له وتبعه عليه كثير من أهل العلم بعده. والإصطلاحات التي لم يجمع عليها بل انفرد بها بعض أهل العلم ليست ملزمة للبعض الآخر ولكنها أمر اجتهادي، وإذا عُلم المراد فلا مشاحة في الاصطلاحات والله أعلم.

وأما أن يقال في المخالف المعاند في أصل من الأصول إنه من أهل السنة في كذا وليس من أهل السنة في كذا، فهذا ذهب إليه بعض أهل العلم في تعاملهم مع الأشاعرة لكثرة موافقتهم أهل السنة في أصولهم، ولكن الحق والله أعلم عدم استعمال هذا الأسلوب لعدم اطراده مع المعتزلة والجهمية والخوارج والشيعة وغلاة المرجئة والقدرية، إذ لا يقال إنه من أهل السنة فيما وافقوا فيه السنة، و لأن المتقدمين من القرون المفضلة لم يستخدموا هذا الأسلوب، فهديهم أقوم و منهجهم أعدل ومن بينهم الإمام أحمد المتوفى سنة 241 هـ عند قوله -كما في كتاب أصول السنة- : ((ومن السنة اللازمة التي من ترك منها خصلة - لم يقبلها ويؤمن بها - لم يكن من أهلها.......)) ثم شرع في تعديد خصال أهل السنة. و منهم أيضا الإمام أبو الحسن البربهاري المتوفى سنة 329 للهجرة و الذي نقل في كتابه شرح السنة عقيدة السلف ونقل منهجهم في التعامل مع البدع و أهلها وهو من أئمة القرون المفضلة و مما قاله في شرح السنة: ((ولا يحل لرجل أن يقول فلان صاحب سنة حتى يعلم أنه قد اجتمعت فيه خصال السنة فلا يقال له صاحب سنة حتى تجتمع فيه السنة كلها)).

إذن قولنا مثلا فلان سلفي العقيدة خارجي في المنهج أو حركي المنهج لا يصح إطلاقه إلا في مقام الترجمة او التأديب لفلان كما فعل الذهبي في السير، أما عند مقام الحكم على فلان أو نقد فلان فإنه لا يصح استخدام هذا الأسلوب في حق المعاند الذي أقيمت عليه الحجة.

و من خالف في أصل دون علمه أنه خالف السنة مع موافقته أهل السنة في باقي أصول اعتقادهم العامة و دون إقامة الحجة عليه فإنه يطلق عليه السني أو السلفي حكما و لا نخرجه من دائرة السنة كما سبق ذكره و لا نعلقه بين السنة و البدعة كما تفعل المعتزلة مع أصحاب الكبائر من المسلمين تعلقهم بين الكفر و الإيمان في الدنيا.

فالحق إذن عدم إطلاق هذا المصطلح على غير أهل السنة المحضة لا بإطلاق ولا بقيد. وأما العامي فيشمله عند الإطلاق اصطلاح علمائه وفرقته، وعند مناصحته وإرشاده لا يعامل معاملة الداعي العارف لأصول مذهبه.
و أشير إلى أن عوام المسلمين غير المتأثرين بمذاهب فرق البدعة و غير المحسنين لأصولها يدخلون في عموم أهل السنة، لأن جماهير الأمة الإسلامية تجذبهم الفطرة السليمة إلى العقيدة الصحيحة وإلى أهلها، لذلك وصف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الفرقة الناجية بالسواد الأعظم كما في حديث أبي أمامة الباهلي رضي الله عنه، وهو من أحاديث الافتراق، و هو حديث حسن. قال شيخ الإسلام كما في مجموع الفتاوى (3/345) : ((و لهذا وصف الفرقة الناجية بأنها أهل السنة والجماعة، وهم الجمهور الأكبر و السواد الأعظم )) و الله تعالى أعلم.
و لا أريد أن يفهم من كلامي أن المراد بالجماعة هو جماعة الناس، و لكن الأمر كما قال إسحاق بن راهويه : ((لو سألت الجهال عن السواد الأعظم لقالوا : جماعة الناس، لا يعلمون أن الجماعة عالم متمسك بأثر النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و طريقه، فمن كان معه وتبعه فهو الجماعة))

القسم الثاني : أن يتفق معه في الأصول لكن يخالف في بعض التفصيلات ، كمن يؤمن بأن الصفات لا نتجاوز فيها القرآن والحديث لكن يظهر له في صفة أنها غير مثبتة فيؤولها تأويلا فاسدا ظنا منه أن هذا هو مذهب السلف، مثل ابن قتيبة لما نفى حقيقة النزول وفسره بنزول الأمر أو نزول الرحمة فهذا خطأ، لكنه رحمه الله موافق في الأصل لأهل السنة ، أو مثل مافعل الشوكاني في بعض المسائل ،تجده يثبت مذهب السلف في الأسماء و الصفات لكنه يتأول في صفة أو صفتين، لأنه لم يعرف حقيقة كلام السلف فيها و ظن أن تأويلها هو الموافق لقول السلف.

وتحت هذا القسم يدخل أيضا قول بعض السلف بفناء النار و تفضيل بعضهم لعلي على عثمان رضي الله عنهما، وقول الألباني -رحمه الله- بأن أعمال الجوارح شرط كمال في الإيمان، و الصواب أنها كمال لأصل الإيمان و داخلة في مسماه و ليست شرطا فيه، لا يقال شرط كمال و لا شرط صحة لأن الشرط خارج من المشروط. وكثير من أئمة الدين لم يَسلَموا من الوقوع في جنس هذه الأخطاء.

قال الشاطبي رحمه الله في الاعتصام : " المسألة الخامسة : وذلك أن هذه الفرق إنما تصير فرقاً بخلافها للفرقة الناجية في معنىً كلي في الدين وقاعدة من قواعد الشريعة لا في جزئي من الجزئيات إذ الجزئي والفرع الشاذ لا ينشأ عنه مخالفة يقع بسببها التفرق شيعاً و إنما ينشأ التفرق عند وقوع المخالفة في الأمور الكلية لأن الكليات تقتضي عدداً من الجزئيات غير قليل و شأنها في الغالب أن لا يختص بمحل دون محل ولا باب دون باب " انتهى


فخلاصة القول في هذه المسألة إذن: 
ليس كل من وقع في بدعة بدّعناه وأهنّاه ونبذناه، بل يُنظر إلى الرجل إن كان متحرياً للحق وباحثاً عنه وسائراً على طريقة السلف الصالح لكنه زل في مسألة عن اجتهاد فهذا يُبيّن خطأه ولا يُبدّع وتُحفظ كرامته و يدخل في قول الله جل وعلا: ربنا لاتؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطانا.

و المقصود أيضا من هذا أن موافقة الأصول يكون بها المرء من أهل السنة و إذا أخطأ في مسألة أو مسألتين في التطبيق على الفروع لا ينفي أن يكون منهم، فيقال أخطا في هذا و لا إخراج له من دائرة السنة، أما من يقرر أصول أهل البدع من الجهمية والشيعة والأشاعرة والمعتزلة وغيرهم ولاءً وبراءً عليها، فهذا لا تفصيل فيه، وحكمه حكم الفرق الضالة الهالكة.

يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى: (( وسبب الفرق بين أهل العلم وأهل الأهواء – ومع وجود الاختلاف في قول كل منهما -: أنّ العالم قد فعل ما أمر به من حسن القصد والاجتهاد، وهو مأمور في الظاهر باعتقاد ما قام عنده دليله، وإن لم يكن مطابقاً، لكن اعتقاداً ليس بيقيني كما يؤمر الحاكم بتصديق الشاهدين ذوي العدل، وإن كانا في الباطن قد أخطآ أو كذبا، وكما يؤمر المفتي بتصديق المخبر العدل الضابط، أو باتباع الظاهر، فيعتقد ما يدل عليه ذلك، وإن لم يكن ذلك الاعتقاد مطابقاً. فالاعتقاد المطلوب هو الذي يغلب على الظن مما يؤمر به العباد، وإن كان قد يكون غير مطابق، وإن لم يكونوا مأمورين في الباطن باعتقاد غير مطابق قط. فإذا اعتقد العالم اعتقادين متناقضين في قضية أو قضيتين، مع قصده للحق واتباعه لما أمر باتباعه من الكتاب والحكمة: عذر بما لم يعلمه وهو الخطأ المرفوع عنا. بخلاف أصحاب الأهواء، فإنهم إن يتبعون إلا الظن وما تهوى الأنفس، ويجزمون بما يقولونه بالظن والهوى جزماً لا يقبل النقيض، مع عدم العلم بجزمه، فيعتقدون ما لم يؤمروا باعتقاده لا باطناً ولا ظاهراً، ويقصدون ما لم يؤمروا بقصده، ويجتهدون اجتهاداً لم يؤمروا به، فلم يصدر عنهم من الاجتهاد والقصد ما يقتضي مغفرة ما لم يعلموه، فكانوا ظالمين، شبيهاً بالمغضوب عليهم، أو جاهلين، شبيها بالضالين. فالمجتهد الاجتهاد العلمي المحض ليس له غرض سوى الحق، وقد سـلك طريقــه، وأمــا متبـع الـهوى المحض فهو من يعلم الحق ويعاند عنه)) القواعد النورانية (151-152) 

و ذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى تبديع من خالف في فرع من الفروع -أو في عدة فروع كما ذكره الشاطبي- إذا ما أقيمت عليه الحجة وأصبح يوالي و يعادي في ذلك .
سئل الشيخ عبيد الجابري ضمن أسئلة وجهت له في المنهج من شريط اسمه جناية التميـع على المنهج السلفي : س10 :متى يخرج الرجل من المنهج السلفي ويحكم عليه بأنه ليس سلفيا؟ 
فأجاب الشيخ : (هذا بينه أهل العلم, وضمنوه كتبهم ونصائحهم وهو ضمن منهجهم وذلك أن الرجل يخرج من السلفية إذا خالف أصلا من أصول أهل السنة وقامت الحجة عليه بذلك وأبى الرجوع ،هذا يخرج من السلفية .كذلك قالوا حتى في الفروع إذا خالف فرعا من فروع الدين فأصبح يوالي ويعادي في ذلك فإنه يخرج من السلفية ).
قال شيخ الإسلام: 
( ومما ينبغي أيضًا أن يعرف أن الطوائف المنتسبة إلى متبوعين في أصول الدين والكلام على درجات، منهم من يكون قد خالف السنة في أصول عظيمة، ومنهم من يكون إنما خالف السنة في أمور دقيقة.. إلى أن قال: ومثل هؤلاء إذا لم يجعلوا ما ابتدعوه قولًا يفارقون به جماعة المسلمين يوالون عليه ويعادون كان من نوع الخطأ، والله يغفر للمؤمنين خطأهم في مثل ذلك.. إلى أن قال: بخلاف من والى موافقه وعادى مخالفه وفرق بين جماعة المسلمين وكفر وفسق مخالفه دون موافقه في مسائل الآراء والاجتهادات واستحل قتل مخالفه دون موافقه؛ فهؤلاء من أهل التفرق والاختلافات ولهذا .. ) المجلد الثالث صفحة 348.

هذا ما تيسر ذكره و جمعه تحت هذه المسألة مما كان و ما زال عليه علماؤنا الأكابر رحم الله الأموات منهم و حفظ الأحياء و الله تعالى أعلم.

و إذا كان عند إخواني تعقيب أو تصويب أو إضافة فلا يبخلوا علينا و الله المستعان.

و صلى الله و سلم و بارك على محمد و آله وصحبه.

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

ما رأيكم في هذا ؟؟ 
يخرج من دائرة أهل السنة : 
أن يخالف أصل من الأصول مثل كون العمل من أركان الإيمان
أن يخالف في طريقة الاستدلال في العقيدة مثل : تقديم العقل على النقل، أو إنكار حجية الآحاد في العقيدة
أن يخالف في عقيدة واحدة - ولو لم تكن أصل - أجمع عليها السلف مثل نعيم وعذاب القبر التي أنكرها المعتزلة، أو صفة " الضحك " أو " الصوت " لله عز وجل.
أن يخالف في عمل أجمع عليه أهل السنة مثل " المسح على الخفين " الذي ذكره الطحاوي في عقيدته.

أتكلم عن " العموم " وليس عن " أعيان مَن يصدر عنهم شئ مما سبق " .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

متى يخرج المسلم من دائرة أهل السنة والجماعة؟للشيخ بن عثيمين

سئل الشيخ -رحمه الله- : عن أبرز خصائص الفرقة الناجية؟ وهل النقص من هذه الخصائص يخرج
الإنسان منها؟


الجواب:
 أبرز الخصائص للفرقة الناجية هي التمسك بماكان عليه النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم في العقيدة ،والعبادة والأخلاق ،والمعاملة ،والمعاملة ،هذه الأمور  الأربعة تجد الفرقة الناجية بارزة فيها:
ففي العقيدة:تجدها متمسكة بما  دل عليه كتاب الله ،وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم من التوحيد الخالص في  ألوهية الله ،وربوبيته ،وأسمائه وصفاته.
وفي العبادات: تجد هذه الفرقة  متميزة في تمسكها التام وتطبيقها لماكان عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في  العبادات في أجناسها ،وصفاتها،وأقدار  ها،وأزمنتها،وأم كنتها وأسبابها،فلاتجد  عندهم ابتداعا في دين الله،بل هم متادبون غاية الأدب مع الله ورسوله  لايتقدمون بين يدي الله ورسوله في إدخال شيء من العبادات لم يأذن به الله.
وفي  الأخلاق:تجدهم كذلك متميزون عن غيرهم بحسن الأخلاق كمحبة الخير للمسلمين  وانشراح الصدر،وطلاقة الوجه،وحسن المنطق والكرم، والشجاعة إلى غير ذلك من  مكارم الأخلاق و محاسنها.
وفي المعاملات :تجدهم يعاملون الناس  بالصدق،والبيان اللذين أشار إليهما النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله  :ّالبيعان بالخيار مالم يتفرقا فإن صدقاوبينا بورك لهما في بيعهما،وإن كذبا  وكتمامحقت بركة بيعهماّ -أخرجه البخاري-
والنقص من هذه الخصائص لا يخرج  الإنسان عن كونه من الفرقة الناجية لكن لكل درجات مما عملوا،والنقص في  جانب التوحيد ربما يخرجه عن الفرقة الناجية مثل :الإخلال بالإخلاص وكذلك في  البدع ربما يأتي ببدع تخرجه عن كونه من الفرقة الناجية.
أما في مسألة الأخلاق والمعاملات فلا يخرج الإخلال بهما من هذه الفرقة وإن كان ذلك ينقص مرتبته.................
لذلك  أرى أن الواجب على المسلمين الذين ينتسبون إلى السنة أن يكونوا أمة واحدة  وأن لا يحصل بينهم تحزب ،وهذا ينتمي إلى طائفة ،والأخر إلى طائفة أخرى  والثالث إلى طائفة ثالثة ،وهكذا بحيث يتناحرون فيما بينهم بأسنة  الألسن،ويتعادون ويتباغضون من أجل اختلاف يسوغ فيه الإجتهاد ، ولا حاجة إلى  أن أخص طائفة بعينها،ولكن العاقل يفهم ويتبين له الأمر.
فأرى أنه يجب  على أهل السنة والجماعة أن يتحدوا حتى وإن اختلفوا فيما يختلفون فيه فيما  تقتضيه النصوص حسب أفهامهم فإن هذا أمر فيه سعة ولله الحمد، والمهم ائتلاف  القلوب واتحاد الكلمة ولاريب أن أعداء المسلمين يحبون من المسلمون أن  يتفرقوا سواء كانوا أعداءا يصرحون بالعداوة ،أو أعداء يتظاهرون بالولاية  للمسلمين ،أو للإسلام وهو ليسوا كذلك،فالواجب أن نتميز بهذه الميزة التي هي  ميزة للطائفة الناجية وهي الاتفاق على كلمة واحدة.

المصدر/ فتاوى العقيدة الجزء الثاني -191- فضيلة الشيخ: محمد بن صالح العثيمين-رحمه الله.

http://aloloom.net/vb/showthread.php?t=27118

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه النقولات ولكني أريد رد تحديداً على هذه الضوابط التالية




> ما رأيكم في هذا ؟؟ 
> يخرج من دائرة أهل السنة : 
> أن يخالف أصل من الأصول مثل كون العمل من أركان الإيمان
> أن يخالف في طريقة الاستدلال في العقيدة مثل : تقديم العقل على النقل، أو إنكار حجية الآحاد في العقيدة
> أن يخالف في عقيدة واحدة - ولو لم تكن أصل - أجمع عليها السلف مثل نعيم وعذاب القبر التي أنكرها المعتزلة، أو صفة " الضحك " أو " الصوت " لله عز وجل.
> أن يخالف في عمل أجمع عليه أهل السنة مثل " المسح على الخفين " الذي ذكره الطحاوي في عقيدته.
> 
> أتكلم عن " العموم " وليس عن " أعيان مَن يصدر عنهم شئ مما سبق " .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> ما رأيكم في هذا ؟؟ 
> يخرج من دائرة أهل السنة : 
> أن يخالف أصل من الأصول مثل كون العمل من أركان الإيمان



نعم من قال بذلك يكون خارجًا من دائرة أهل السنة والجماعة؛ لأن أخل بركن من أركان الإيمان، وهو ما عليه المرجئة.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> ما رأيكم في هذا ؟؟ 
> يخرج من دائرة أهل السنة : 
> 
> أن يخالف في طريقة الاستدلال في العقيدة مثل : تقديم العقل على النقل، أو إنكار حجية الآحاد في العقيدة


نعم يكون خارجًا عن دائرة أهل السنة والجماعة؛ لأنه جعل العقل حاكمًا على الشرع، فأصبح عنده التحسين والتقبيح محله العقل وليس الشرع، وهو ما عليه المعتزلة.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> ما رأيكم في هذا ؟؟ 
> يخرج من دائرة أهل السنة : 
> أن يخالف في عقيدة واحدة - ولو لم تكن أصل - أجمع عليها السلف مثل نعيم وعذاب القبر التي أنكرها المعتزلة، أو صفة " الضحك " أو " الصوت " لله عز وجل.
> أن يخالف في عمل أجمع عليه أهل السنة مثل " المسح على الخفين " الذي ذكره الطحاوي في عقيدته.



أما من أنكر جزئية من جزيئات العقيدة كما أشرت إليه بقولك عذاب القبر أو صفة من الصفات، والتزم أقوال أهل السنة في باقي الأمور، فلا يكون بهذا خارجًا عن دائرة أهل السنة والجماعة.

وأيضًا من خالف في جزء عملي كما أشرت بالمسح على الخفين؛ فلا يخرجه أيضًا من دائرة أهل السنة والجماعة، والله أعلم.

وتأمل قول ابن عثيمين في المشاركة السالفة: (والنقص  من هذه الخصائص لا يخرج الإنسان عن كونه من الفرقة الناجية لكن لكل درجات  مما عملوا، والنقص في جانب التوحيد ربما يخرجه عن الفرقة الناجية مثل: الإخلال بالإخلاص، وكذلك في البدع ربما يأتي ببدع تخرجه عن كونه من الفرقة  الناجية).

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> أما من أنكر جزئية من جزيئات العقيدة كما أشرت إليه بقولك عذاب القبر أو صفة من الصفات، والتزم أقوال أهل السنة في باقي الأمور، فلا يكون بهذا خارجًا عن دائرة أهل السنة والجماعة.
> 
> وأيضًا من خالف في جزء عملي كما أشرت بالمسح على الخفين؛ فلا يخرجه أيضًا من دائرة أهل السنة والجماعة، والله أعلم.
> 
> وتأمل قول ابن عثيمين في المشاركة السالفة: (والنقص  من هذه الخصائص لا يخرج الإنسان عن كونه من الفرقة الناجية لكن لكل درجات  مما عملوا، والنقص في جانب التوحيد ربما يخرجه عن الفرقة الناجية مثل: الإخلال بالإخلاص، وكذلك في البدع ربما يأتي ببدع تخرجه عن كونه من الفرقة  الناجية).



لا أوافق حضرتك في إنزال كلام ابن عثيمين على هاتين الجزئيتين، وإلا، فلِمَ ذكر الطحاوي المسح على الخفين في الطحاوية إن كان ذلك لا يخرج من أهل السنة ؟؟؟ 

وقال الشيخ العلامة صالح الفوزان - حفظه الله - في شرحه للطحاوية عند نفس الموضع السابق :
لماذا جاء بهذه المسألة -وهي مسألة فقهية- في العقيدة؟
لأن هذه المسألة أنكرها المبتدعة، وأثبتها أهل السنة، والمسح على الخفين تواترت به الأحاديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وممن اشتهر عنهم إنكار المسح على الخفين:  الرافضة، ويخالفون أهل السنة والجماعة في ذلك، ويخالفون الأحاديث الثابتة،  فالمسح ثابت، يوم وليلة للمقيم، وثلاثة أيام بلياليهن للمسافر، وهذه رخصة  وتسهيل من الله على عباده.
فالرافضة ينكرون المسح على الخفين، ويقولون  بالمسح على الرجلين، وهذا من أكبر المغالطة، فلا أحد يقول بالمسح على  الرجلين، وهكذا من ترك الحق ابتلاه الله بالباطل

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> لا أوافق حضرتك في إنزال كلام ابن عثيمين على هاتين الجزئيتين، وإلا، فلِمَ ذكر الطحاوي المسح على الخفين في الطحاوية إن كان ذلك لا يخرج من أهل السنة ؟؟؟ 
> 
> وقال الشيخ العلامة صالح الفوزان - حفظه الله - في شرحه للطحاوية عند نفس الموضع السابق :
> لماذا جاء بهذه المسألة -وهي مسألة فقهية- في العقيدة؟
> لأن هذه المسألة أنكرها المبتدعة، وأثبتها أهل السنة، والمسح على الخفين تواترت به الأحاديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
> وممن اشتهر عنهم إنكار المسح على الخفين:  الرافضة، ويخالفون أهل السنة والجماعة في ذلك، ويخالفون الأحاديث الثابتة،  فالمسح ثابت، يوم وليلة للمقيم، وثلاثة أيام بلياليهن للمسافر، وهذه رخصة  وتسهيل من الله على عباده.
> فالرافضة ينكرون المسح على الخفين، ويقولون  بالمسح على الرجلين، وهذا من أكبر المغالطة، فلا أحد يقول بالمسح على  الرجلين، وهكذا من ترك الحق ابتلاه الله بالباطل


لك ذلك.

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> لك ذلك.


هل هذا للإقتناع أم على طريقة " كل منا حر في رأيه " ؟

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

> هل هذا للإقتناع أم على طريقة " كل منا حر في رأيه " ؟


لأنك أتيت بكلام الشيخ الفوزان وهو لا يستطيع لا يطعن ولا يرد عليه

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> لأنك أتيت بكلام الشيخ الفوزان وهو لا يستطيع لا يطعن ولا يرد عليه


كنت أود أن يرد هو، فلا أظن أنه يرفض الحق، ولعلي أفهم خطأ، ونحن طلاب نتدارس سوياً 

المشكلة أني لا أعرف شئ يدخل تحت قاعدة " مَن أنكر عملاً أجمع عليه أهل السنة فليس منهم " إلا المسح على الخفين وزواج المتعة في مقابل الروافض والدعاء لولي الأمر التي نص عليها الطحاوي " وندعو لهم بالصلاح والمعافاة " في مقابل الخوارج 

فهل عندك أي أحد أعمال أخرى أجمع عليها أهل السنة وخالفتها أي فرقة ؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> لأنك أتيت بكلام الشيخ الفوزان وهو لا يستطيع لا يطعن ولا يرد عليه


هب أن رجالًا على منهج أهل السنة والجماعة قولًا وعملًا واعتقادًا، وقال بعدم المسح مخطئا، هل يكون بهذا القول فقط مبتدعًا؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> كنت أود أن يرد هو، فلا أظن أنه يرفض الحق، ولعلي أفهم خطأ، ونحن طلاب نتدارس سوياً 
> ؟


على ماذا أرد؟
كلامي واضح وقد أكون جانبني الصواب في التمثيل أو الاستشهاد.

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

بالمختصر المفيد يخرج المسلم من دائرة اهل السنة والجماعة بمجرد ان يخالف أصلا من أصولهم العظيمة المنثورة تفصيلا في مؤلفاتهم مع عقد الولاء والبراء على هذه المخالفة وبهذا يزول الإيراد الذي يسرين إلى الخلد من مثل الخطأ والعذر بالجهل والإكراه وماإلى ذلك من ضوابط انتفاء الموانع المشهورة عند اهل العلم... وعلى هذا فكثير من المنتسبين إلى السنة اليوم يدعي كونه سنيا سلفيا مع مخالفته أصلا عظيما من أصول هذا المنهج الإسلامي وهو نزع يد الطاعة عن ولاة أمور المسلمين... فلينتبه.

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> بالمختصر المفيد يخرج المسلم من دائرة اهل السنة والجماعة بمجرد ان يخالف أصلا من أصولهم العظيمة المنثورة تفصيلا في مؤلفاتهم مع عقد الولاء والبراء على هذه المخالفة وبهذا يزول الإيراد الذي يسرين إلى الخلد من مثل الخطأ والعذر بالجهل والإكراه وماإلى ذلك من ضوابط انتفاء الموانع المشهورة عند اهل العلم... وعلى هذا فكثير من المنتسبين إلى السنة اليوم يدعي كونه سنيا سلفيا مع مخالفته أصلا عظيما من أصول هذا المنهج الإسلامي وهو نزع يد الطاعة عن ولاة أمور المسلمين... فلينتبه.


لم يحصل خلاف في ذلك ، أي في مخالفة " أصل من أصول أهل السنة " بل النزاع أو الخلاف حصل في " مَن ترك عملاً أجمع عليه أهل السنة " .

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> هب أن رجالًا على منهج أهل السنة والجماعة قولًا وعملًا واعتقادًا، وقال بعدم المسح مخطئا، هل يكون بهذا القول فقط مبتدعًا؟



نحن نتكلم عن " العموم " أي " التبديع النوعي أو التبديع العام أو تبديع الفعل " لا عن الفاعل 
فالفاعل لا يكون مبتدعاً إلا بعد إقامة الحجة والتأكد من توافر الشروط وانتفاء الموانع 
فالتكفير والتفسيق والتبديع لا يُحكم بهم على شخص إلا بتوافر الشروط وانتفاء الموانع وإقامة الحجة وإزالة اللبس، أما ذات الفعل يكون بدعة . 

وكما أن مَن أنكر فرضية " بر الوالدين " يكفر، كذلك من أنكر الدعاء لولي الأمر يُبَدّع، لكن ، هذا في العموم، أما على الأعيان فلا يُحكم على فلان بن فلان بأنه مبتدع أو كافر إلا بعد توافر الشروط في حقه وانتفاء الموانع . 

والقاعدة الجليلة التي تعلمتها من الشيخ وليد بن راشد السعيدان : 

أن تُخطِئ في إدخال كافر في الإسلام، أعني الذي يقول أنه مسلم لكنه أتى بفعل من أفعال لكفر لا مَن يسب الرسول والقرآن، خيرٌ من أن تُخطِئ في إخراج مسلم من الإسلام إلى الكفر لفعل أتى به من أفعال الكفر.

وما هذه القاعدة إلا فرعاً من فروع " ما ثبت بيقين لا يزول إلا بيقين " .

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

> لم يحصل خلاف في ذلك ، أي في مخالفة " أصل من أصول أهل السنة " بل النزاع أو الخلاف حصل في " مَن ترك عملاً أجمع عليه أهل السنة " .


لا يتصور ما ذكرت من الخلاف أخي عبد الله فيمن ترك عملا أجمع عليه أهل السنة إلا في حق سني لم يعلم بالخلاف أصلا بله الإجماع فعذره قائم لجهله، أو في حق رجل علم بالإجماع المتحقق ثم خالف إما اعتقادا أو عملاً فهو مبتدع وصفا إذ لا يمكن لسني ان يخالف ما انعقد إجماع اهل السنة عليه وإلا كان لعوبا بدينه وذلك شأن أهل البدع والأهواء على انه مما ينبغي التنبيه عليه في مثل هذا الباب ان الاجماع في الاعتقاد يختلف عنه عند الأصوليين والفقهاء، إذ قد يجمع اهل السنة  بعد خلاف ناشئ هذا اولا وثانيا كثيرا من الاحكام العقدية هي إلى الفروع الفقهية أقرب منها إلى الاعتقاد كالاختلاف الوارد عن السلف في رؤية النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ربه ليلة الإسراء مع أن ابن القيم حكى في اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية إجماع الصحابة على أنه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لم ير ربه قال رحمه الله: (وَقَدْ حَكَى عُثْمَانُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ الدَّارِمِيُّ، فِي كِتَابِ " الرَّدِّ " لَهُ، إِجْمَاعَ الصَّحَابَةِ عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَرَ رَبَّهُ لَيْلَةَ الْمِعْرَاجِ، وَبَعْضُهُمُ اسْتَثْنَى ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ مِنْ ذَلِكَ، وَشَيْخُنَا يَقُولُ: لَيْسَ ذَلِكَ بِخِلَافٍ فِي الْحَقِيقَةِ. فَإِنَّ ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ لَمْ يَقُلْ: رَآهُ بِعَيْنَيْ رَأْسِهِ، وَعَلَيْهِ اعْتَمَدَ أَحْمَدُ فِي إِحْدَى الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ...)... وعلى ذكر الإجماعات جال في ذهني ان بعض الباحثين جمع في رسالة أكاديمية ما انعقد أجماع السلف عليه في باب الاعتقاد، فنرجو إفادتنا أكثر يا أهل الحجاز وانتم أهلها وفق الله الجميع لما فيه مراضيه

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> لا يتصور ما ذكرت من الخلاف أخي عبد الله فيمن ترك عملا أجمع عليه أهل السنة إلا في حق سني لم يعلم بالخلاف أصلا بله الإجماع فعذره قائم لجهله، أو في حق رجل علم بالإجماع المتحقق ثم خالف إما اعتقادا أو عملاً فهو مبتدع وصفا إذ لا يمكن لسني ان يخالف ما انعقد إجماع اهل السنة عليه وإلا كان لعوبا بدينه وذلك شأن أهل البدع والأهواء


ما فهمته أن حضرتك توافقني في أن مَن ترك الدعاء لولي الأمر الذي نبّه عليه الطحاوي في عقيدته وابن تيمية وفقهاء المذاهب الأربعة مثلاً يكون مبتدع صح أم خطأ ؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> نحن نتكلم عن " العموم " أي " التبديع النوعي أو التبديع العام أو تبديع الفعل " لا عن الفاعل 
> فالفاعل لا يكون مبتدعاً إلا بعد إقامة الحجة والتأكد من توافر الشروط وانتفاء الموانع 
> فالتكفير والتفسيق والتبديع لا يُحكم بهم على شخص إلا بتوافر الشروط وانتفاء الموانع وإقامة الحجة وإزالة اللبس، أما ذات الفعل يكون بدعة . 
> 
> وكما أن مَن أنكر فرضية " بر الوالدين " يكفر، كذلك من أنكر الدعاء لولي الأمر يُبَدّع، لكن ، هذا في العموم، أما على الأعيان فلا يُحكم على فلان بن فلان بأنه مبتدع أو كافر إلا بعد توافر الشروط في حقه وانتفاء الموانع . 
> 
> والقاعدة الجليلة التي تعلمتها من الشيخ وليد بن راشد السعيدان : 
> 
> أن تُخطِئ في إدخال كافر في الإسلام، أعني الذي يقول أنه مسلم لكنه أتى بفعل من أفعال لكفر لا مَن يسب الرسول والقرآن، خيرٌ من أن تُخطِئ في إخراج مسلم من الإسلام إلى الكفر لفعل أتى به من أفعال الكفر.
> ...


وأنا أيضًا سؤالي على العموم؟

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> وأنا أيضًا سؤالي على العموم؟


إن كان لا يرى الدعاء للسلطان ويرى الدعاء عليه فهو ليس من أهل السنة " على العموم " 
وعلى التعيين بشخص معين: لابد من إقامة الحجة لأنه قد يكون جاهلاً بأن هذا من معتقد أهل السنة الذي أجمعوا عليه وخالفهم الخوارج، والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

مَن كان موافقًا لأهل السنة في أصول الاستدلال وهي : الاستدلال بالكتاب والسنة والإجماع والقياس فهو من أهل السنة ، فإن أخطأ في استدلاله فهو يخرج عن دائرة الصواب لكنه لا يخرج عن دائرة أهل السنة كما يقول الشيخ الددو .

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> مَن كان موافقًا لأهل السنة في أصول الاستدلال وهي : الاستدلال بالكتاب والسنة والإجماع والقياس فهو من أهل السنة ، فإن أخطأ في استدلاله فهو يخرج عن دائرة الصواب لكنه لا يخرج عن دائرة أهل السنة كما يقول الشيخ الددو .


يا أخي الأدلة التي ذكرتها أدلة الاستدلال الفقهي، والكلام عن " طرق الاستدلال العقدي"

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> مَن كان موافقًا لأهل السنة في أصول الاستدلال وهي : الاستدلال بالكتاب والسنة والإجماع والقياس فهو من أهل السنة ، فإن أخطأ في استدلاله فهو يخرج عن دائرة الصواب لكنه لا يخرج عن دائرة أهل السنة كما يقول الشيخ الددو .



 الددو يجعل الاختلاف في الاعتقاد كالاختلاف في الفقه، وجعل الأشاعرة والماتريدية من أهل السنة والجماعة، وجعل مذهب السلف في الاعتقاد هو مذهب الحنابلة وانظر هذه الفديوهات:

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

من وافق أهل السنة في أصول الاستدلال سواء في الفقه أو العقيدة فهو من أهل السنة وإن أخطأ في النتيجة .. ما المُشكلة في هذه العبارة ؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وهل في الاعتقاد قياس؟

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

القياس إنّما يصحّ إذا تحقّقت شروطه سواءٌ في الفقه أو العقيدة .. ولا يصح قياس عالم الغيب على عالم الشهادة ..

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> القياس إنّما يصحّ إذا تحقّقت شروطه سواءٌ في الفقه أو العقيدة .. ولا يصح قياس عالم الغيب على عالم الشهادة ..


وهل تذكر لنا مسألة واحدة في العقيدة استند العلماء فيها على القياس؟

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

قال ابن تيمية : ((*الله سبحانه وتعالى يستعمل في حقه قياس الأولى كما جاء بذلك القرآن وهو الطريق التي يسلكها السلف والأئمة كأحمد وغيره من الأئمة فكل كمال ثبت للمخلوق فالخالق أولى به وكل نقص ينزه عنه مخلوق فالخالق أولى أن ينزه عنه)) شرح الأصبهانية (١٥١)*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> قال ابن تيمية : ((*الله سبحانه وتعالى يستعمل في حقه قياس الأولى كما جاء بذلك القرآن وهو الطريق التي يسلكها السلف والأئمة كأحمد وغيره من الأئمة فكل كمال ثبت للمخلوق فالخالق أولى به وكل نقص ينزه عنه مخلوق فالخالق أولى أن ينزه عنه)) شرح الأصبهانية (١٥١)*


هذا النوع من القياس اختلف العلماء في تسميته قياسًا، وهو المعروف بمفهوم الموافقة، وفحوى اللفظ، ومنهم من سماه بدلالة النص، ويسمى بفحوى الخطاب، ولحن الخطاب، وبالقياس الجلي، وبالتنبيه، ومن سماه قياسًا سماه تجوزًا،  قال الطوفي -بعد أن ذكر أدلة الفريقين- قلت: دليل المسألة متجاذب، وكأن ما قاله الآمدي أرجح" شرح المختصر "2/ 720" فكأنه يريد أن يقول: إن الخلاف في المسألة خلاف لفظي، وإن كان يرجح ما ذهب إليه القائلون بأن هذا المفهوم ليس من باب القياس، وإنما هو من قبيل فحوى الدلالة اللفظية.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال عبد الله بن صالح الفوزان في شرحه: (تيسير الوصول إلى قواعد الأصول ومعاقد الفصول): (صـ 318): (والعقائد فقد اتفق أهل السنة على أن القياس لا يجري فيها إن أدى إلى البدعة والإلحاد، وتشبيه الخالق بالمخلوق، وتعطيل أسماء الله وصفاته وأفعاله، وإنَّما يصح القياس في باب التوحيد إذا استُدل به على معرفة الخالق وتوحيده، ويستخدم في ذلك قياس الأولى، لئلا يدخل الخالق والمخلوق تحت قضية كلية يستوي أفرادها، ولئلا يتماثلا في شيء من الأشياء، قال تعالى: {لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ} [الشورى: 11]، بل كل كمال ـ لا نقص فيه بوجه ـ ثبت للمخلوق فالخالق به أولى، وكل نقص وجب نفيه عن المخلوق فالخالق أولى بنفيه عنه).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الجيزاني في كتابه: (معالم أصول الفقه عند أهل السنة والجماعة): (صـ 451): (حجيته، ونوع دلالته
مفهوم الموافقة حجة بإجماع السلف (1) .
قال ابن تيمية: «بل وكذلك قياس الأولى وإن لم يدل عليه الخطاب، لكن عرف أنه أولى بالحكم من المنطوق بهذا، فإنكاره من بدع الظاهرية التي لم يسبقهم بها أحد من السلف، فما زال السلف يحتجون بمثل هذا وهذا» (2) .
وإنما وقع الخلاف في دلالته: هل هي لفظية أو قياسية؟ (3) .
وقد نقل الشافعي هذا الخلاف فقال: «وقد يمتنع بعض أهل العلم من أن يسمي هذا قياسًا، ويقول: هذا معنى ما أحل الله وحرم، وحمد وذم؛ لأنه داخل في جملته فهو بعينه، لا قياس على غيره.
......ويقول غيرهم من أهل العلم: ما عدا النص من الكتاب أو السنة فكان في معناه، فهو قياس. والله أعلم» (4) .
وعلى كل فالخلاف كما هو واضح يرجع إلى التسمية لحصول الاتفاق على أن دلالته قد تكون قاطعة (5) .

(1) انظر: "الرسالة" (513) ، و"جامع بيان العلم وفضله" (2/74) ، و"روضة الناظر" (2/254) ، و"مختصر ابن اللحام" (150) ، و"شرح الكوكب المنير" (3/483، 4/207، 208) ، و"مذكرة الشنقيطي" (250) .
(2) "مجموع الفتاوى" (21/207) .
(3) انظر: "روضة الناظر" (2/200) "قواعد الأصول" (68) ، و"مختصر ابن اللحام" (132) ، و"القواعد والفوائد الأصولية" (286، 287) ، و"شرح الكوكب المنير" (3/483) ، و"مذكرة الشنقيطي" (237) .
(4) "الرسالة" (515، 516) .
(5) ذكر بعضهم أن من فوائد هذا الخلاف: تجويز النسخ بمفهوم الموافقة عند من يقول: إن دلالته لفظية، ومنع النسخ به عند من يقول: إنها قياسية. والصحيح أن تسميته قياسًا لا تضر وأن النسخ يجوز به إن كانت علته منصوصة. انظر: "روضة الناظر" (1/232، 233، 2/202) ، و"شرح الكوكب المنير" (3/486) ، و"نزهة الخاطر العاطر" (1/233) ، و"مذكرة الشنقيطي" (89، 90) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> وعلى التعيين بشخص معين: لابد من إقامة الحجة لأنه قد يكون جاهلاً بأن هذا من معتقد أهل السنة الذي أجمعوا عليه وخالفهم الخوارج، والله أعلم.


نعم، قد يكون جاهلًا أو متأولًا أو لا يرى أن هذا الحاكم بعينه ليس حاكمًا ...

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

من وافق أهل السنة في أصول الاستدلال ؛ بأيّ حقّ نُخرجه من أهل السنة والجماعة ؟

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> من وافق أهل السنة في أصول الاستدلال ؛ بأيّ حقّ نُخرجه من أهل السنة والجماعة ؟


قال الإمام البربهاري -رحمه الله تعالى- في كتابه شرح السنة:
 (ولا يحل لرجل مسلم أن  يقول: فلان صاحب سنة, حتى يعلم منه أنه قد اجتمعت فيه خصال السنة, *لا يقال  له: صاحب سنة, حتى تجتمع فيه السنة كلها*).
وقال الإمام البربهاري الحنبلي في كتابه (شرح السّنة) ص 113، 114: " وإذا رأيت الرجل يدعو على السلطان، فاعلم أنه صاحبُ هوى، وإذا رأيت الرجل يدعو للسلطان بالصلاح، فاعلم أنه صاحب سنة ". 

فانظر كيف حكم البربهاري على الرجل بأنه صاحب هوى لمجرد أنه يدعو على السلطان بغض النظر عن باقي ما يعتقده من أصول وطرق استدلال قد يكون موافقاً فيها لأهل السنة.

وأنصحك أن تشاهد من اليوتيوب شرح الشيخ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان على شرح السنة للبربهاري فهو من أفيد الشروح المسموعة وهو - أي كتاب البربهاري - من أفضل كتب العقيدة التي مَن تعلمه تَعَلّم منهج السلفية الصحيحة.

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

وهل رأي الإمام البربهاري معصوم .. وهل هو حجة على غيره !!

----------


## عبد الهادي الشامي

> من وافق أهل السنة في أصول الاستدلال سواء في الفقه أو العقيدة فهو من أهل السنة وإن أخطأ في النتيجة .. ما المُشكلة في هذه العبارة ؟


 هذا هو الكلام الذي يجب ان يلتزم، و اما عن اعتراض الشيخ ابي البراء فيقال ان الاشاعرة و غيرهم لم يوافقوا اهل السنة في أصول الاستدلال ذلك أنهم حكموا المنطق الارسطي علي الكتاب و السنة و نبذوا الحكم العربي، و إن قيل إن الخوارج لم يعرفوا لسان ارسطوطاليس فيقال أن الخوارج حادوا عن الكتاب و السنة جملة، لم يأخذوها بلسان عربي و لا غير عربي و لذلك نقل العلماء انهم لم يكن لهم إرث علمي يعرف به حالهم أو مقالهم

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

العقل له مدخلٌ في الاستدلال، والجميع متّفق على أنّ النقل الظنّي إذا خالف العقل القطعي اليقيني، فإنّه يُؤخذ باليقيني وليس بالظنّي، فاليقين مُقدّمٌ على الظنّ، فإذا اجتهد مجتهدٌ من الأشاعرة وأخطأ فجعل بعض العقليّات الظنّية محل قطعٍ ويقين وقدّمها على النصوص الظنّية، هل نُخرجُه من أهل السنّة مع أنّه يصرّح بأنّ النقل القطعي لا يمكن أن يتعارض من العقل القطعي!

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> العقل له مدخلٌ في الاستدلال، والجميع متّفق على أنّ النقل الظنّي إذا خالف العقل القطعي اليقيني، فإنّه يُؤخذ باليقيني وليس بالظنّي، فاليقين مُقدّمٌ على الظنّ، فإذا اجتهد مجتهدٌ من الأشاعرة وأخطأ فجعل بعض العقليّات الظنّية محل قطعٍ ويقين وقدّمها على النصوص الظنّية، هل نُخرجُه من أهل السنّة مع أنّه يصرّح بأنّ النقل القطعي لا يمكن أن يتعارض من العقل القطعي!



نترك الجواب للأخ عبد الهادي الشامي.

----------


## عبد الهادي الشامي

أنا لم يتبين لي إلي الآن وجه الاعتراض علي قول الأخ أبي البراء الجهني (من وافق أهل السنة في أصول الاستدلال سواء في الفقه أو العقيدة فهو من أهل السنة وإن أخطأ في النتيجة) و إلي أي فرقة ينسب من قال بالتفويض أو تأول حديث النزول من أئمة أهل السنة كالنووي وغيره و كيف يوجه اختلاف الشيخين ابن تيمية و ابن القيم في تأويل قول الله تعالي (وَلِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ ) و كذلك اجتهاد الشيخ ابن باز في حديث ظل العرش ، ثم ان العالم ببدعته الداعي اليها ليس كالمقلد الجاهل فيما أعلم، و مقصد الأخ أبي البراء الجهني – فيما أري - مقصدٌ حسنٌ إن شاء الله؛ فجمع كلمة المسلمين ضرورة شرعية في زمان تكالبت علينا الامم فيه تكالب الاكلة علي قصعتها، و جمع الكلمة هذا سهل ميسور بإذن الله بالضوابط الشرعية، أما الكلام عن المنطق و ما فيه فلست أهلا لذلك و لكن لعلي أساعد ان شاء الله في هذا، و الله يهدي من يشاء الي صراطٍ مستقيم

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> وهل رأي الإمام البربهاري معصوم .. وهل هو حجة على غيره !!




مَن " غيره " الذي تستند إليه ؟؟؟ فالقاعدة التي تعلمتها من محاضرة " السلفية " للشيخ سليمان الرحيلي وعبد السلام السحيمي على اليوتيوب أنه : 
إذا أجمع علماء السلف على شئ فليس لنا أن نخالفه 
القاعدة الثانية : 
إذا ورد نقل عن أحد علماء السلف المعتبرين في مسألة لم يرد له فيها رأي مخالف لأحد علماء السلف المعتبرين أيضاً فقوله حجة وليس لنا أن نترك كلامه.

*فمن في مَنزلة البربهاري قال بغير قوله ؟؟ أنقل لنا نقولاً كما نقلت لك وإلا فالتزم كلام علماء السلف لتكون ممن قال الله فيهم " والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان " .*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> أنا لم يتبين لي إلي الآن وجه الاعتراض علي قول الأخ أبي البراء الجهني (من وافق أهل السنة في أصول الاستدلال سواء في الفقه أو العقيدة فهو من أهل السنة وإن أخطأ في النتيجة) و إلي أي فرقة ينسب من قال بالتفويض أو تأول حديث النزول من أئمة أهل السنة كالنووي وغيره و كيف يوجه اختلاف الشيخين ابن تيمية و ابن القيم في تأويل قول الله تعالي (وَلِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ ) و كذلك اجتهاد الشيخ ابن باز في حديث ظل العرش ، ثم ان العالم ببدعته الداعي اليها ليس كالمقلد الجاهل فيما أعلم، و مقصد الأخ أبي البراء الجهني – فيما أري - مقصدٌ حسنٌ إن شاء الله؛ فجمع كلمة المسلمين ضرورة شرعية في زمان تكالبت علينا الامم فيه تكالب الاكلة علي قصعتها، و جمع الكلمة هذا سهل ميسور بإذن الله بالضوابط الشرعية، أما الكلام عن المنطق و ما فيه فلست أهلا لذلك و لكن لعلي أساعد ان شاء الله في هذا، و الله يهدي من يشاء الي صراطٍ مستقيم


لا أعني هذا الكلام الآن، وإنما أعني هذا الكلام:

العقل  له مدخلٌ في الاستدلال، والجميع متّفق على أنّ النقل الظنّي إذا خالف  العقل القطعي اليقيني، فإنّه يُؤخذ باليقيني وليس بالظنّي، فاليقين مُقدّمٌ  على الظنّ، فإذا اجتهد مجتهدٌ من الأشاعرة وأخطأ فجعل بعض العقليّات  الظنّية محل قطعٍ ويقين وقدّمها على النصوص الظنّية، هل نُخرجُه من أهل  السنّة مع أنّه يصرّح بأنّ النقل القطعي لا يمكن أن يتعارض من العقل  القطعي!

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

> مَن " غيره " الذي تستند إليه ؟؟؟ فالقاعدة التي تعلمتها من محاضرة " السلفية " للشيخ سليمان الرحيلي وعبد السلام السحيمي على اليوتيوب أنه : 
> إذا أجمع علماء السلف على شئ فليس لنا أن نخالفه 
> القاعدة الثانية : 
> إذا ورد نقل عن أحد علماء السلف المعتبرين في مسألة لم يرد له فيها رأي مخالف لأحد علماء السلف المعتبرين أيضاً فقوله حجة وليس لنا أن نترك كلامه.
> *فمن في مَنزلة البربهاري قال بغير قوله ؟؟ أنقل لنا نقولاً كما نقلت لك وإلا فالتزم كلام علماء السلف لتكون ممن قال الله فيهم " والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان " .*


إذا أجمع السلف على أمرٍ ما فليس لنا أن نخالفه، فالإجماع مصدر من مصادر التشريع ولا أحد يُخالف في هذا، أمّا أقوال آحاد السلف فليست حجة على من بعدهم إلا إذا كانت المسألة ممّا تعمّ به البلوى وتتوافر الهمم لنقل كلام الناس فيها ثمّ لم يُنقل فيها إلا هذا القول ..
فلابد أن نتأكد هنا من ثلاثة أمور:
1- أنّ هذا القول ليس للبربهاري فيه مخالف .
2- أنّ هذه المسألة ممّا تعمّ بها البلوى وتتوافر الهمم لنقل كلام الناس فيها .
3- أنّ نعرف مقصوده بهذا النقل، وهل مَن خالف الصواب يُعتبر عنده من أهل البدع ولو كان يوافق أهل السنّة في أصول الاستدلال.

----------


## عبد الهادي الشامي

_(الجميع متّفق على أنّ النقل الظنّي إذا خالف العقل القطعي اليقيني)_   ما هو النقل الظني؟ خبر الآحاد؟  ثم ما هو العقل اليقيني؟ لعلك تقصد  المسلمات المنطقية مثل (العرض يفني ابدا و لا يبقي زمانين) و التي كانت  نتيجتها (أن رسول الله صلي الله عليه و سلم ليس رسولا بعد وفاته) 
_(فإذا اجتهد مجتهدٌ من الأشاعرة وأخطأ فجعل بعض العقليّات الظنّية محل قطعٍ ويقين وقدّمها على النصوص الظنّية)_ و هل (وَكَلَّمَ اللَّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيماً ) ظنية؟! نعم هي كذلك عند من استبدل الذي هو أدني بالذي هو خير
_(هل نُخرجُه من أهل السنّة مع أنّه يصرّح بأنّ النقل القطعي لا يمكن أن يتعارض من العقل القطعي!)_  بعد قراءة (الأزمة العقيدية بين الأشاعرة و أهل الحديث خلال القرنين:5-6  الهجريين مظاهرها ، آثارها ، أسبابها ، و الحلول المقترحة لها) للشيخ خالد  كبير علال؛ أري أن التهاون و التأخير في الاخذ علي يد المتكلمين عموما و  علي الاشاعرة خصوصا – لأنهم السواد الاعظم منهم- كان من أهم أسباب تخلف  أمتنا المسلمة عن التوازي مع التقدم العلمي الطبيعي و الصناعي للأمم  الكافرة؛ فيخرج من أهل السنة من جعل العقل القطعي (الموضوعي الجمعي بل و  المعصوم!) حكما علي الوحي يرد منه ما يشاء؛ ذلك أن القاعدة عندنا أنه: _(من  وافق أهل السنة في أصول الاستدلال سواء في الفقه أو العقيدة فهو من أهل  السنة وإن أخطأ في النتيجة .. ما المُشكلة في هذه العبارة ؟)_
الكتاب جيد جدا أنصح بقراءته و هو علي هذا الرابط
من هنـــا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

من الجميع الذين اتفقوا؟

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> إذا أجمع السلف على أمرٍ ما فليس لنا أن نخالفه، فالإجماع مصدر من مصادر التشريع ولا أحد يُخالف في هذا، أمّا أقوال آحاد السلف فليست حجة على من بعدهم إلا إذا كانت المسألة ممّا تعمّ به البلوى وتتوافر الهمم لنقل كلام الناس فيها ثمّ لم يُنقل فيها إلا هذا القول ..
> فلابد أن نتأكد هنا من ثلاثة أمور:
> 1- أنّ هذا القول ليس للبربهاري فيه مخالف .
> 2- أنّ هذه المسألة ممّا تعمّ بها البلوى وتتوافر الهمم لنقل كلام الناس فيها .
> 3- أنّ نعرف مقصوده بهذا النقل، وهل مَن خالف الصواب يُعتبر عنده من أهل البدع ولو كان يوافق أهل السنّة في أصول الاستدلال.



قول عالم سلفي واحد معتبر حجة على طالب العلم ليس له أن يُخالفه، إلى أن يجد - بعد البحث - مَن خالفه من العلماء السلفيين المعتبرين، لا أن يوقف الطالب السلفي الاقتناع أو التنفيذ إلى أن يتأكد من عدم وجود مخالف له، فعندما يقول لك النبي : " مَن كتم علماً ألجمه الله بلجام من نار يوم القيامة " فيجب عليك أن تعمل بهذا الحديث، وأثناء عملك به، تبحث عن باقي الأحاديث في الموضوع، فإن وجدت حديث يقيّد عمومه " مَن " لأنها من أدوات الشرط وهي من صيغ العموم، أو ناسخ له وما شابه ذلك، فهنا وهنا فقط، بعدل عن العمل بالعام إلى العمل بالخاص أو المقيّد أو الناسخ، لا أن توقف العمل بالحديث الأول إلى أن تطمئن من عدم وجود حديث آخر ينسخه أو يُقيده .
لأنك ببساطة لو لم تلتزم بكلام النبي - ويُقاس عليه قول العالم السلفي في مسألة مستحدثة - حتى تطمئن أنه لا يوجد له مُقيّد أو مخصص أو ناسخ فهذا يعني أنك تتبع هواك.

وإذا أردت أن تعرف مقصود البربهاري فقد طلبت من حضرتك أن تسمع شرح الفوزان على اليوتيوب للكتاب، والميزة في هذا الشرح أنه قد تم وضع عنوان المحاضرة في صلب الفيديو فتستطيع مراجعة العناوين على الفهرس في ملف pdf حتى تصل للمحاضرة التي تم فيها شرح هذه العبارة، لا أن توقف - للمرة الثانية - العمل بقول البربهاري إلى أن تبحث عن شروحات عليه.

----------


## عبد الهادي الشامي

> [SIZE=5] قول عالم سلفي واحد معتبر حجة على طالب العلم ليس له أن يُخالفه


 أخي الحبيب، العلماء اختلفوا في حجية قول الصحابي فضلا عن البربهاري رحمه الله او من دونه، أنصحك بقراءة إعلام الموقعين لابن القيم لأن مسألة التقليد ليست هينة، فالمسلم إذا عجز عن النظر في الدليل جاز له أن يقلد بشروط و ضوابط فصلها ابن القيم في باب (القول في التقليد)، و المسألة خطيرة جدا؛ لأن المتبوع إذا قُلد في الدين بغير هدي من الوحي كان مألوها معبودا من دون الله، قال الله عز و جل (أَمْ لَهُمْ شُرَكَاءُ شَرَعُوا لَهُمْ مِنَ الدِّينِ مَا لَمْ يَأْذَنْ بِهِ اللَّهُ) و اقرأ اعلام الموقعين و كلام ابن القيم رحمه الله عن مقلدي المذاهب تر العجب العجاب - مسألة أخري أخي الحبيب، أن مصطلح (الشيخ و شيخي) لم تكن معروفة عند السلف الا لوصف المتلقَي عنه من اهل الحديث؛ فيقال للمتلقي (تلميذ) و للمتلقَي عنه (شيخ) ، و تقرأ في كتب الرجال : شيوخ البخاري و تلاميذ البخاري، و شيوخ مالك و تلاميذ مالك و هكذا، أما الشيخ بمعني (العارف بالله) و التلميذ بمعني (المريد) و ما يترتب علي ذلك من ولاء و براء فهذه بدعة موروثة عن الصوفية، لكنها موجودة اليوم بصبغة سلفية علمية، و لا أعلم لها أصلا، فالواجب أن نمتثل قول الله ( فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآَخِرِ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلاً)، يقول ابن القيم عقب هذه الاية : فمنعنا سبحانه من الرّدّ إلى غيره وغير رسوله، وهذا يبطل التّقليد.

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

_(الجميع متّفق على أنّ النقل الظنّي إذا خالف العقل القطعي اليقيني)_ ما هو النقل الظني؟ خبر الآحاد؟ 
*القطعي من النصوص ما كان متواترًا أو احتفّت به القرائن من الآحاد ..*

ثم ما هو العقل اليقيني؟ لعلك تقصد المسلمات المنطقية مثل (العرض يفني ابدا و لا يبقي زمانين) و التي كانت نتيجتها (أن رسول الله صلي الله عليه و سلم ليس رسولا بعد وفاته) 
*أقصِد ما يرى الأشاعرة أنّه من العقل اليقيني، فإن كان الصواب على خلاف ما قالوه فيجب نقاشهم بهدوء وإثبات خطأ ذلك لهم .. وعدم إلزامهم بما لم يلتزموه * 
_
(فإذا اجتهد مجتهدٌ من الأشاعرة وأخطأ فجعل بعض العقليّات الظنّية محل قطعٍ ويقين وقدّمها على النصوص الظنّية)_ و هل (وَكَلَّمَ اللَّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيماً ) ظنية؟! نعم هي كذلك عند من استبدل الذي هو أدني بالذي هو خير
*لا أدري ما وجه الإشكال هنا ، فالأشاعرة يُثبتون صفة الكلام لله* 

بعد قراءة (الأزمة العقيدية بين الأشاعرة و أهل الحديث خلال القرنين:5-6 الهجريين مظاهرها ، آثارها ، أسبابها ، و الحلول المقترحة لها) للشيخ خالد كبير علال؛ أري أن التهاون و التأخير في الاخذ علي يد المتكلمين عموما و علي الاشاعرة خصوصا – لأنهم السواد الاعظم منهم- كان من أهم أسباب تخلف أمتنا المسلمة عن التوازي مع التقدم العلمي الطبيعي و الصناعي للأمم الكافرة؛ فيخرج من أهل السنة من جعل العقل القطعي (الموضوعي الجمعي بل و المعصوم!) حكما علي الوحي يرد منه ما يشاء؛ 
*أوصيك أخي الكريم ألّا تحكم على طائفة من وُجهة نظر طائفةٍ أخرى .. إذا أردت العدل والصواب ووضع الأمور في أماكنها فانظر في كلام الطرفين وارجع إلى مراجعهم .. وحاول أن تتجرّد عن الرغبة في الانتصار لأي مذهب ..*

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

> من الجميع الذين اتفقوا؟


*جميع العقلاء .. لا يوجد عاقل يقدّم الظنّ على اليقين !*

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

*قول عالم سلفي واحد معتبر حجة على طالب العلم ليس له أن يُخالفه، إلى أن يجد - بعد البحث - مَن خالفه من العلماء السلفيين المعتبرين، لا أن يوقف الطالب السلفي الاقتناع أو التنفيذ إلى أن يتأكد من عدم وجود مخالف له*
*##*
*كلامٌ غير صحيح .. فالعالم رأيُه مثل رأي غيره ما لم يكن محل إجماع وسبق لك ذكر ضابط الإجماع في هذا ..*

*فعندما يقول لك النبي : " مَن كتم علماً ألجمه الله بلجام من نار يوم القيامة " فيجب عليك أن تعمل بهذا الحديث، وأثناء عملك به، تبحث عن باقي الأحاديث في الموضوع، فإن وجدت حديث يقيّد عمومه " مَن " لأنها من أدوات الشرط وهي من صيغ العموم، أو ناسخ له وما شابه ذلك، فهنا وهنا فقط، بعدل عن العمل بالعام إلى العمل بالخاص أو المقيّد أو الناسخ، لا أن توقف العمل بالحديث الأول إلى أن تطمئن من عدم وجود حديث آخر ينسخه أو يُقيده .
**##* 
*كلامٌ باطل ويلزم عليه لوازم باطلة .. بل يجب عليك قبل أن تعمل وتعتقد أن تفهم مراد الله ومُراد رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- .. خذ هذا المثال : 
رجلٌ عامّي سمع كلامك وأراد أن يطبّقه وقال سأعتقد بكلّ ما ورد من ظواهر النصوص حتى يأتي ما يخالفه، وقعت عينه أوّل ما وقعت على سورة المجادلة وقرأ فيها (وهو معكم أين ما كنتم) فأخذ بهذا الكلام على ظاهره واعتقد بعقيدة الحلول أيامًا وشهورًا.. هل منهجه سليم؟* 

*لأنك ببساطة لو لم تلتزم بكلام النبي - ويُقاس عليه قول العالم السلفي في مسألة مستحدثة - حتى تطمئن أنه لا يوجد له مُقيّد أو مخصص أو ناسخ فهذا يعني أنك تتبع هواك.*
*##*
*سبحان الله .. هل يُوصف باتباع الهوى من كان متثبّتاً في معرفة مراد الله ومراد رسوله وفي الأخذ بأقوال العلماء !!
*
وإذا أردت أن تعرف مقصود البربهاري فقد طلبت من حضرتك أن تسمع شرح الفوزان على اليوتيوب للكتاب، والميزة في هذا الشرح أنه قد تم وضع عنوان المحاضرة في صلب الفيديو فتستطيع مراجعة العناوين على الفهرس في ملف pdf حتى تصل للمحاضرة التي تم فيها شرح هذه العبارة، لا أن توقف - للمرة الثانية - العمل بقول البربهاري إلى أن تبحث عن شروحات عليه.
*##*
*وهل شرح الشيخ الفوزان هو الشرح الصحيح والمعصوم من الخطأ !! لا بأس أن تثني على أحد الشروح لكن لا تجعل الحقّ والصواب مقصورًا عليه .. 
في اعتقادي أنّ لدينا مشاكل منهجية في الاستدلال علينا أن نعالجها أولًا قبل أن نتكلّم في تبديع الناس*

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> أخي الحبيب، العلماء اختلفوا في حجية قول الصحابي فضلا عن البربهاري رحمه الله او من دونه، أنصحك بقراءة إعلام الموقعين لابن القيم لأن مسألة التقليد ليست هينة


أنصح حضرتك بسماع محاضرة " السلفية " للشيخان عبد السلام السحيمي وسليمان الرحيلي، فهذا الكلام أخذته من سليمان الرحيلي، وأعتقد أنه اطلع على باب التقليد سواء من ابن القيم أو غيره، وهي على اليوتيوب صوتية.

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> *أقصِد ما يرى الأشاعرة أنّه من العقل اليقيني، فإن كان الصواب على خلاف ما قالوه فيجب نقاشهم بهدوء وإثبات خطأ ذلك لهم .. وعدم إلزامهم بما لم يلتزموه *


والله الأشاعرة ألزموا السلفية بما لم يلتزموا به، فكتب ابن تيمية وعثمان الدارمي والبربهاري تتبرّأ من التجسيم والتشبيه وتقرر نفي قياس التمثيل " يده كيدي " وقياس الشمول " كل كذا فهو كذا والله كذا إذن فهو كذا " ، ورغم ذلك تطفح كتب الأشاعرة قديماً وحديثاً بنسبة التشبيه والتجسيم للسلفية فأي إنصاف وهدوء تطالب به ؟؟





> *لا أدري ما وجه الإشكال هنا ، فالأشاعرة يُثبتون صفة الكلام لله*


مَن قال " كلام نفسي " لا يُثبت صفة الكلام، بل جعل الله عز وجل مثل العاجز عن الكلام، وهي بدعة تشبه بدعة المعتزلة، فكما أضاف المعتزلة كلمة " مخلوق " للقرآن، فقالوا " كلام الله مخلوق " فالأشاعرة أضافوا فقالوا " كلام الله النفسي " وما ذلك إلا لاتباعهم لأخطلهم النصراني كما اتبعوه في تفسير الاستواء بالاستيلاء تاركين ما ورد في صحيح البخاري عن مجاهد بن جبر تلميذ عبد الله بن العباس والتابعي الجليل أبو العالية اللذان فسّرا الاستواء بالعلو والارتفاع لا بالاستيلاء الذي أنكره اللغوي ابن الأعرابي فيما نقله عنه ابن منظور في لسان العرب .




> *أوصيك أخي الكريم ألّا تحكم على طائفة من وُجهة نظر طائفةٍ أخرى .. إذا أردت العدل والصواب ووضع الأمور في أماكنها فانظر في كلام الطرفين وارجع إلى مراجعهم .. وحاول أن تتجرّد عن الرغبة في الانتصار لأي مذهب ..*


وهل الشافعي عندك أشعري أم سلفي ؟ إذ أحتاج أن أعرف منك لأيهما ينتمي لأنه لو كان سلفي فلا أعلم لماذا خرج الأشاعرة عن طريقته رغم أنه من الأئمة الأربعة الذين يسيء بعض الأشاعرة المعاصرين للسلفين بتهمة تكفير الأئمة الأربعة وكأن الأشاعرة أكثر حباً للشافعي من السلفيين، فلماذا لم يتبعوه ؟ 

وإن كان الشافعي أشعري، فسأعتمد حكمه على الأشاعرة المتكلمين إذ قال: 

قال الشافعي: «حُكْمِي فِي أَهْلِ الْكَلَامِ أَنْ يُضْرَبُوا بِالْجَرِيدِ وَيُطَافُ بِهِمْ فِي الْعَشَائِرَ وَالْقَبَائِلَ، هَذَا جَزَاءُ مَنْ تَرَكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالسُّنَّةَ وَأَخَذَ فِي الْكَلَامِ» مناقب الشافعي *للبيهقي* 1/462، سير أعلام النبلاء *للذهبي* نشر مؤسسة الرسالة ج 10 ص 29، جامع بيان العلم وفضله *لابن عبر البر المالكي* (2/941).

لاحظ أن ناقلي هذه العبارة ليس فيهم ابن تيمية ولا ابن القيم بل فيهم ابن عبد البر الذي يزعم الأشاعرة أنه على مذهبهم رغم كلامه السلفي في الاستواء في المجلد السابع في التمهيد لابن عبد البر.

والسلام عليكم

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

من اجل صناعه العقيده الأشعريه يدعو الي التفويض  وانظر في صفحه هذا الرابط http://majles.alukah.net//t146842/ ‎ ‎ ‎ ‎‎‎لكن في هذا الموضوع تناقض تفويضه مع تعطيله... فتاره تكون عنده صفه الكلام مجهوله المعني ... وتاره تكون عنده صفه الكلام  مرفوضه المعني .. والنتيجه جمع بين التفويض والتأويل والتعطيل في صفه واحده  3في  1 ‎ ‎‎‎‎ ‎‎‎وتوجد مغالطات في كلامه عن المعيه .... ..وإلي اللقاء فأنا مشغول هذه الايام ...وقريبا اكون معكم...  وظاهر المعيه في قولي"اكون معكم" لا يمكن ان تكون عندكم بمعني الحلول والاتحاد ... وإذا ثبت ذلك نقول المعيه لا تقتضي الحلول    ...والسلام عليكم

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

والله الأشاعرة ألزموا السلفية بما لم يلتزموا به، فكتب ابن تيمية وعثمان الدارمي والبربهاري تتبرّأ من التجسيم والتشبيه وتقرر نفي قياس التمثيل " يده كيدي " وقياس الشمول " كل كذا فهو كذا والله كذا إذن فهو كذا " ، ورغم ذلك تطفح كتب الأشاعرة قديماً وحديثاً بنسبة التشبيه والتجسيم للسلفية فأي إنصاف وهدوء تطالب به ؟؟
##
*كل من ألزم صاحبه بما لم يلتزم به فهو مُخطئ .. والواجب الكفّ عن هذه الاتهامات من الجميع .. وإنّما تُذكر هذه الإلزامات بهدوء عند مناقشة الأقوال لبيان ضعفها أو خطئها ..*

مَن قال " كلام نفسي " لا يُثبت صفة الكلام، بل جعل الله عز وجل مثل العاجز عن الكلام، وهي بدعة تشبه بدعة المعتزلة، فكما أضاف المعتزلة كلمة " مخلوق " للقرآن، فقالوا " كلام الله مخلوق " فالأشاعرة أضافوا فقالوا " كلام الله النفسي " وما ذلك إلا لاتباعهم لأخطلهم النصراني ..
##
*الأشاعرة يُصرّحون بأنّ كلام الله غير مخلوق، ويعتقدون بأنّ الله يتكلم بكلام مسموع، وإنّما ينفون الصوت والحرف لأنّ إثبات ذلك يقتضي اتصافه ببعض سمات أصوات المخلوقين من الجهة المكانية والفترة الزمنية والموجات الصوتية التي لها نقطة انطلاق مكانية تنطلق منها، قالوا : والله منزّهٌ عن ذلك لأنّه ليس كمثله شيء، من باب الجمع بين النصوص، فإذا كان جمعهم خاطئ فيجب مناقشتهم بهدوء من دون تبديعهم وإخراجهم من أهل السنة ..      
*
وهل الشافعي عندك أشعري أم سلفي ؟ إذ أحتاج أن أعرف منك لأيهما ينتمي لأنه لو كان سلفي فلا أعلم لماذا خرج الأشاعرة عن طريقته رغم أنه من الأئمة الأربعة الذين يسيء بعض الأشاعرة المعاصرين للسلفين بتهمة تكفير الأئمة الأربعة وكأن الأشاعرة أكثر حباً للشافعي من السلفيين، فلماذا لم يتبعوه ؟ 
وإن كان الشافعي أشعري، فسأعتمد حكمه على الأشاعرة المتكلمين إذ قال: قال الشافعي: «حُكْمِي فِي أَهْلِ الْكَلَامِ أَنْ يُضْرَبُوا بِالْجَرِيدِ وَيُطَافُ بِهِمْ فِي الْعَشَائِرَ وَالْقَبَائِلَ، هَذَا جَزَاءُ مَنْ تَرَكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالسُّنَّةَ وَأَخَذَ فِي الْكَلَامِ» مناقب الشافعي *للبيهقي* 1/462، سير أعلام النبلاء *للذهبي* نشر مؤسسة الرسالة ج 10 ص 29، جامع بيان العلم وفضله *لابن عبر البر المالكي* (2/941).
##*
الشافعي كان قبل نشوء هذه المذاهب أصلًا وهو غير محسوب على الأشاعرة ولا على الحنابلة وأهل الحديث، وكلامه عن أهل الكلام الذين في عهده وليس عن الأشاعرة لأنّهم لم يأتوا بعد .. وأكثر المسائل التي تعرّض لها أصحاب المذاهب لم يكن للسلف فيها نقل مفصّل أصلًا .. ثمّ لماذا لا نعدّ الأشعري (ت:324) من السلف الصالح ..*

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

> والله الأشاعرة ألزموا السلفية بما لم يلتزموا به، فكتب ابن تيمية وعثمان الدارمي والبربهاري تتبرّأ من التجسيم والتشبيه وتقرر نفي قياس التمثيل " يده كيدي " وقياس الشمول " كل كذا فهو كذا والله كذا إذن فهو كذا " ، ورغم ذلك تطفح كتب الأشاعرة قديماً وحديثاً بنسبة التشبيه والتجسيم للسلفية فأي إنصاف وهدوء تطالب به ؟؟##*كل من ألزم صاحبه بما لم يلتزم به فهو مُخطئ .. والواجب الكفّ عن هذه الاتهامات من الجميع .. وإنّما تُذكر هذه الإلزامات بهدوء عند مناقشة الأقوال لبيان ضعفها أو خطئها ..*مَن قال " كلام نفسي " لا يُثبت صفة الكلام، بل جعل الله عز وجل مثل العاجز عن الكلام، وهي بدعة تشبه بدعة المعتزلة، فكما أضاف المعتزلة كلمة " مخلوق " للقرآن، فقالوا " كلام الله مخلوق " فالأشاعرة أضافوا فقالوا " كلام الله النفسي " وما ذلك إلا لاتباعهم لأخطلهم النصراني ..##*الأشاعرة يُصرّحون بأنّ كلام الله غير مخلوق، ويعتقدون بأنّ الله يتكلم بكلام مسموع، وإنّما ينفون الصوت والحرف لأنّ إثبات ذلك يقتضي اتصافه ببعض سمات أصوات المخلوقين من الجهة المكانية والفترة الزمنية والموجات الصوتية التي لها نقطة انطلاق مكانية تنطلق منها، قالوا : والله منزّهٌ عن ذلك لأنّه ليس كمثله شيء، من باب الجمع بين النصوص، فإذا كان جمعهم خاطئ فيجب مناقشتهم بهدوء من دون تبديعهم وإخراجهم من أهل السنة ..     * وهل الشافعي عندك أشعري أم سلفي ؟ إذ أحتاج أن أعرف منك لأيهما ينتمي لأنه لو كان سلفي فلا أعلم لماذا خرج الأشاعرة عن طريقته رغم أنه من الأئمة الأربعة الذين يسيء بعض الأشاعرة المعاصرين للسلفين بتهمة تكفير الأئمة الأربعة وكأن الأشاعرة أكثر حباً للشافعي من السلفيين، فلماذا لم يتبعوه ؟ وإن كان الشافعي أشعري، فسأعتمد حكمه على الأشاعرة المتكلمين إذ قال: قال الشافعي: «حُكْمِي فِي أَهْلِ الْكَلَامِ أَنْ يُضْرَبُوا بِالْجَرِيدِ وَيُطَافُ بِهِمْ فِي الْعَشَائِرَ وَالْقَبَائِلَ، هَذَا جَزَاءُ مَنْ تَرَكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالسُّنَّةَ وَأَخَذَ فِي الْكَلَامِ» مناقب الشافعي *للبيهقي* 1/462، سير أعلام النبلاء *للذهبي* نشر مؤسسة الرسالة ج 10 ص 29، جامع بيان العلم وفضله *لابن عبر البر المالكي* (2/941).##*الشافعي كان قبل نشوء هذه المذاهب أصلًا وهو غير محسوب على الأشاعرة ولا على الحنابلة وأهل الحديث، وكلامه عن أهل الكلام الذين في عهده وليس عن الأشاعرة لأنّهم لم يأتوا بعد .. وأكثر المسائل التي تعرّض لها أصحاب المذاهب لم يكن للسلف فيها نقل مفصّل أصلًا .. ثمّ لماذا لا نعدّ الأشعري (ت:324) من السلف الصالح ..*


زمن السلف انتهي في نهايه القرن الثالث ، والأشعري لم يتوفي في القرن الثالث، ولذلك لا يكون من السلف ، ثم الفتره التي عاشها في القرن الثالث  كان شيخكم علي مذهب المعتزله! ، ثم إن كنت تريد العقيده من السلف ، فلماذا لا تقبلها من امير المومنين في الحديث !   ، ثم اقول لك يا رجل   :"غفر الله للبخاري فقد وقع في التشبيه  " وإن قلت لا لم يقع ، يقال لك يلزمك الهروب والفرار من العقيده الاشعريه ،والسلام عليكم

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> *الأشاعرة يُصرّحون بأنّ كلام الله غير مخلوق، ويعتقدون بأنّ الله يتكلم بكلام مسموع*




ائت لي بنص واحد يقول أن الأشاعرة يقولون أن الله يتكلم بكلام مسموع من كتب الأشاعرة، أقول: الأشاعرة، أما ابن عبد البر وابن حجر والنووي فهو عند أهل السنة من أهل السنة وإن كان الآخيرين وقعا في بعض الأخطاء لكن لا يخرجوا بها عن أهل السنة، فالمقصود هو الغزالي وفخر الدين الرازي والجويني والتفتازاني والدردير والبيجوري ومن على شاكلتهم. أما ادعاءك بأنهم يقولون أن الله يتكلم بكلام مسموع فهذا محض زعم ليس مصدق عندي بعد كل ما دار بيني وبين الأشاعرة في منتدياتهم من حوار.




> * وإنّما ينفون الصوت والحرف  لأنّ إثبات ذلك يقتضي اتصافه ببعض سمات أصوات المخلوقين من الجهة المكانية  والفترة الزمنية والموجات الصوتية التي لها نقطة انطلاق مكانية تنطلق  منها، .     *


إذا كنت ترفض أن يُلزمك أحد بلازم يلزم عن كلامك وأنت لا تقصده فكيف تُلزم النصوص النبوية بلازم غير صحيح ؟ " يقتضي اتصافه " هذا الاقتضاء عندك أنت وعند من يأخذون عقائدهم من القواطع العقلية وليس عند من يأخذ عقيدته من القرآن والسنة والصحابة والتابعين. وباعترافك في آخر مشاركتك أن الأشاعرة لم يكونوا موجودين وقت الشافعي، إذن عقيدتهم ليست هي العقيدة التي تلقاها التابعين عن الصحابة والصحابة عن النبي، فاذهب وانظر من أين جاءت عقيدتك إذن، أتت بعد ترجمة منطق اليونان.




> *قالوا : والله منزّهٌ عن ذلك لأنّه ليس كمثله شيء*


نفس الحجة التي نفى بها المعتزلة السمع والبصر عن الله، صدق من قال أن الأشاعرة أفراخ المعتزلة، ولولا منطق اليونان ما كان لعلم الكلام الأشعري والمعتزلي على السواء وجود.




> *من باب الجمع بين  النصوص*


أي نصوص ؟ بل تقصد من باب الجمع بين القواطع العقلية المبتدعة وبين النصوص النقلية، كيف يكون قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في صحيح البخاري: " بصوت يسمعه مَن بَعُد كما يسمعه مَن قَرب " يقتضي الشبيه ؟ أفهمت من النصوص ما لم يفهمه الصحابة ؟ أم أنت أحرص على تنزيه الله منهم ؟ أم أنت ممن يقولون : صحيح البخاري تم كتابته بعد وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمائتيّ سنة فلا يوثق به ؟ أم لا تعلم أن البخاري الذي يزعم الأشاعرة أنه على معتقدهم استدل بهذا الحديث في رده على المعتزلة في كتابه (خلق أفعال العباد) ؟




> *فإذا كان جمعهم خاطئ فيجب مناقشتهم بهدوء من دون تبديعهم وإخراجهم  من أهل السنة .*




هم أخرجوا السلفية من أهل السنة لما أطلقوا عليهم لفظ " الحشوية " الذي استعمله - أوّل ما استُعمِل - المأمون بن هارون الرشيد المعتزلي قاصداً عقيدة الإمام أحمد وأصحابه من أهل السنة.




> *  وأكثر المسائل التي تعرّض لها أصحاب المذاهب لم يكن للسلف فيها نقل مفصّل أصلًا*




نقل البخاري في صحيحه عن التابعين الجليلين مجاهد بن جبر وأبو العالية تفسير الاستواء على العرش بالعلو والارتفاع، فلو كان عقيدة الأشاعرة هي عقيدة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه لكانوا فسّروا الاستواء بالعلو والارتفاع ثم جادلوا في كون هذا العلو علو ذات أم علو قهر ، لكنهم تركوا تفسير مجاهد تلميذ عبد الله بن العباس رضي الله عنهما، وأخذوا تفسير الأخطل النصراني الذي قال عنه ابن كثير وابن الجوزي أنه من تعطيل الملاحدة، وغير ثابت أصلاً نسبته للأخطل، على حد قولهما.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> ثم اقول لك يا رجل   :"غفر الله للبخاري فقد وقع في التشبيه  "


؟؟؟ !!!

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*وقفة مع قول الإمام البخاري رحمه الله تعالى:" { كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه } إلا ملكه":*

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

> ؟؟؟ !!!


هذا من باب الالزام وليس من باب التقرير

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> هذا من باب الالزام وليس من باب التقرير


جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

وجزاك مثله يا شيخنا الفاضل

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

لا يستطيع أحد أن يأتي لأحد من السلف بقول من علماء السلف كالبخاري وغيره بقول يقول فيه بنفي الصفة، حتى لو قال بالتأويل، فلا يوجد قول يُكمِل فيه هذا العالم من علماء السلف أو ذاك قوله بالتأويل بأن يُرَتّب على ذلك نتيجة وهي نفي الصفة .

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

الشافعي كان قبل نشوء هذه المذاهب أصلًا وهو غير محسوب على الأشاعرة ولا على الحنابلة وأهل الحديث، وكلامه عن أهل الكلام الذين في عهده وليس عن الأشاعرة لأنّهم لم يأتوا بعد .. وأكثر المسائل التي تعرّض لها أصحاب المذاهب لم يكن للسلف فيها نقل مفصّل أصلًا .. ثمّ لماذا لا نعدّ الأشعري (ت:324) من السلف الصالح ..

قلت:إذا لم يكن الشافعي من أهل الحديث الذين هم الطائفة المنصورة كما ذكر ذلك تلميذه أحمد بن حنبل، فلأية فئة ينتمي؟

اعلم أنه هو والإمام مالك شيخه والإمام أحمد تلميذه على عقيدة واحدة وطريقة واحدة، فإن جعلت الإمام أحمد من أهل الحديث، فاعلم أن شيوخه كانوا كذلك.

وعلم الكلام الذي ذمه الشافعي هو نفسه علم الكلام الذي تبنته الكلابية الأشعرية والماتردية، فالأشعري أخذ عن ابن كلاب المتكلم الذي خالف المعتزلة في بعض الآراء، وكان مذهب أخف تأويلا من المعتزلة.

وكلهم كانوا رؤوسا في علم الكلام المذموم، وذاك الشبل من ذاك الأسد.

فكما تعد السلفية امتدادا لأهل الحديث ورؤوسها، فكذلك الأشعرية امتداد لأهل الكلام ورؤوسهم.

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

_ائت لي بنص واحد يقول أن الأشاعرة يقولون أن الله يتكلم بكلام مسموع من كتب الأشاعرة، أقول: الأشاعرة، أما ابن عبد البر وابن حجر والنووي فهو عند أهل السنة من أهل السنة وإن كان الآخيرين وقعا في بعض الأخطاء لكن لا يخرجوا بها عن أهل السنة، فالمقصود هو الغزالي وفخر الدين الرازي والجويني والتفتازاني والدردير والبيجوري ومن على شاكلتهم. أما ادعاءك بأنهم يقولون أن الله يتكلم بكلام مسموع فهذا محض زعم ليس مصدق عندي بعد كل ما دار بيني وبين الأشاعرة في منتدياتهم من حوار._
##
*أولًا : بأي حقّ تُخرج عن الأشاعرة من فضّل القوانين الأرسطية - كما يُقال-  على ظاهر الكتاب والسنّة في باب الصفات كالنووي وابن حجر ..* 
*ثانيًا : علماء الأشاعرة أئمة مجتهدون وقد يكون لبعضهم من الآراء ما ليس للآخر وهم يردّون آراء بعضهم وينتقدونها ..*
*ثالثًا : ما ذكرته لكم من قولهم بأنّ كلام الله مسموع هو ما قاله أحد معاصريهم وهو الشيخ صلاح الدين الإدلبي في ردّه على كتاب الشيخ الحوالي ..*

*إذا كنت ترفض أن* *يُلزمك أحد بلازم يلزم عن كلامك وأنت لا تقصده فكيف تُلزم النصوص النبوية بلازم غير صحيح ؟ " يقتضي اتصافه " هذا الاقتضاء عندك أنت وعند من يأخذون عقائدهم من القواطع العقلية وليس عند من يأخذ عقيدته من القرآن والسنة والصحابة والتابعين. 
*##
*ذكرت لك سابقًا أنّ ما لم يلتزمه الشخص من الأقوال لا يصحّ أن تُنسب له لكن يصح ذكرها في معرض الردّ على قوله وتضعيفه .. بالنسبة لي أنا أطرح بين يديكم رأي الطرف الآخر ولست محسوبًا على أحد ..
*
*وباعترافك في آخر مشاركتك أن الأشاعرة لم يكونوا موجودين وقت الشافعي، إذن عقيدتهم ليست هي العقيدة التي تلقاها التابعين عن الصحابة والصحابة عن النبي، فاذهب وانظر من أين جاءت عقيدتك إذن، أتت بعد ترجمة منطق اليونان.*
##
*هذه طريقة سهلة في الردّ على المذاهب والأقوال بكل بساطة ! 
أستطيع أن أنسج على منوالك فأقول :*
*انظر هل قال السلف بأن كلام الله قديم النوع حادث الآحاد .. هل قال السلف بإثبات معنى الحقو والساق لله بما تقتضيه معاني اللغة القاصرة .. هل قال السلف أصلًا بأنّ هذه الأخبار من نسبة اليد والوجه والساق لله هي صفات في حقّ الله ...هل قال السلف بأنّ توحيد الربوبية منفصل تمامًا عن توحيد الألوهية بحيث يمكن أن يكون الشخص مؤمنًا تماماً بالربوبية ومخلٌّ فقط بالألوهية .. إذا لم تجد ذلك فابحث من أين أخذ الحنابلة مذهبهم !!
هل هذه طريقة مقبولة ؟!*

_(ليس كمثله شيء ) نفس الحجة التي نفى بها المعتزلة السمع والبصر عن الله، صدق من قال أن الأشاعرة أفراخ المعتزلة، ولولا منطق اليونان ما كان لعلم الكلام الأشعري والمعتزلي على السواء وجود._
##
*الدليل الواحد قد يستدل به الطرفان فيكون أحدهما مصيبًا والآخر مخطئاً .. ثمّ كيف لنا أن نجعل الأشاعرة مع المعتزلة في سلة واحدة مع أن بينهم بونًا شاسعًا وردودًا قوية ..* 

_أي نصوص ؟ بل تقصد من باب الجمع بين القواطع العقلية المبتدعة وبين النصوص النقلية._
##
*أخي الكريم أصل استخدام العقل في الاستدلال لا مطعن فيه حتى لا يقع الإنسان في التناقضات ولا يأخذ بالظواهر التي يكون ظاهرها غير مراد ، فإذا كان هناك نقد لما جعلوه من قطعيات العقل فيمكن نقاش ذلك وتوضيحه لهم بهدوء .. ولا أحد معصوم من الخطأ والأشاعرة أنفسهم يردّون على بعضهم في ذلك .*

_هم أخرجوا السلفية من أهل السنة لما أطلقوا عليهم لفظ " الحشوية " الذي استعمله - أوّل ما استُعمِل -__ المأمون بن هارون الرشيد المعتزلي قاصداً عقيدة الإمام أحمد وأصحابه من أهل السنة._
## 
*لاشك أنّه حصل تراشق غير مرضٍ من الطرفين بسبب الصراعات السياسية والمذهبية والأولى أن يترك الجميع هذا التراشق ونتّجه نحو الحوار ومحاولة فهم وجهة نظر الطرف الآخر ومناقشته بهدوء ..*

 *تركوا تفسير مجاهد تلميذ عبد الله بن العباس رضي الله عنهما، وأخذوا تفسير الأخطل النصراني الذي قال عنه ابن كثير وابن الجوزي أنه من تعطيل الملاحدة، وغير ثابت أصلاً نسبته للأخطل، على حد قولهما.*
## 
*إذا فسّر أحد العلماء لفظةً في القرآن بمعناها في اللغة العربية وأوردَ في ذلك شاهدًا من أشعار الجاهلية .. هل يُقال: بأنّه فسّر القرآن بأقوال المشركين الجاهليّين !! .. هل هذا من العدل والإنصاف !!*

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

*ثانيًا : علماء الأشاعرة أئمة مجتهدون وقد يكون لبعضهم من الآراء ما ليس للآخر وهم يردّون آراء بعضهم وينتقدونها ..
##
ذلك لأنهم مضطربون بسبب علم الكلام، وأما أئمة السلف الصالح فلم يختلفوا في أصول العقيدة ولا مباحثها بفضل الله.
*
*ثالثًا : ما ذكرته لكم من قولهم بأنّ كلام الله مسموع هو ما قاله أحد معاصريهم وهو الشيخ صلاح الدين الإدلبي في ردّه على كتاب الشيخ الحوالي ..*
##
*لا أعرف من هذا الصلاح ولا يعنيني، أنا أتكلم عن أئمة الأشاعرة والماتريدية المتقدمين والمتأخرين وليس المعاصرين، لأن المعاصر يُمثّل نفسه لا عقيدة فرقة الأشاعرة والماتريدية**، وإلا فسأقول لك أن سعد الدين الهلالي الأزهري الأشعري يقول أن مَن قال " لا إله إلا الله " فقط مقبول عند الله لأنه يرى أن المُسلم " مَن سالَم " ، وليس من العدل أن أقول أن هذه هي عقيدة الأشاعرة.

*
*هل قال السلف أصلًا بأنّ هذه الأخبار من نسبة اليد والوجه والساق لله هي صفات في حقّ الله ...هل قال السلف بأنّ توحيد الربوبية منفصل تمامًا عن توحيد الألوهية بحيث يمكن أن يكون الشخص مؤمنًا تماماً بالربوبية ومخلٌّ فقط بالألوهية .. إذا لم تجد ذلك فابحث من أين أخذ الحنابلة مذهبهم !!
##

أما عن نسبة اليد والوجه والساق فانظر إلى كتاب " خلق أفعال العباد " للبخاري فقد أورد الكثير من النقولات عن الصحابة والتابعين وأتباع التابعين أثبتوا فيها الصفات الإلهية وبالأخص صفة العلوّ.
وأما عن دعوى الإنفصال بين الربوبية والألوهية فلم يقل بها أحد بل قالوا: أن الربوبية تستلزم الألوهية والألوهية تتضمن الربوبية، ولم يقل أحد أنه يمكن أن يكون الشخص مؤمناً تماماً بالربوبية ومخل فقط بالألوهية، بل فرّق العلماء بين مطلق الإيمان بتوحيد الربوبية والإيمان المطلق بتوحيد الربوبية، فالأول يستلزم الألوهية لذلك احتج الله به على المشركين في الألوهية، والثاني هو الذي يتضمنّه توحيد الألوهية، بمعنى: لا مَن أفرد الله عز وجل بالعبادة فمن المؤكد أن عنده الإيمان المطلق بتوحيد الربوبية، أما من آمن بتوحيد الربوبية مُطلَق الإيمان فالعقل يُلزمه بالإيمان بتوحيد الألوهية، ولو كنت لا تعرف الفرق بين الإيمان المُطلَق ومُطلَق الإيمان فراجع كتب العقيدة، لأنك لست أوّل أشعري يجهل هذه التفرقة، بل وجدت قبلك أزهريّ يستهزئ ويقول: شرك النسبة المئوية.
وأما عن دعواك من أين أخذ الحنابلة عقيدتهم، فلقد وجدت نفس عقيدة الحنابلة مدوّنة في كتب المالكية: ابن أبي زيد القيرواني (الشهير بمالك الصغير) وشرح عقيدته للقاضي عقبد الوهاب البغدادي صاحب كتاب المعونة في فقه أهل المدينة، وكذلك وجدت نفس العقيدة السلفية في كتاب " السُّنة " للمزني تلميذ الإمام الشافعي مباشرةً، فوقع في قلبي يقين أن مقولة أن السلفية حنابلة فقط كذب وافتراء وجهل وتدليس.*

*الدليل الواحد قد يستدل به الطرفان فيكون أحدهما مصيبًا والآخر مخطئاً .. ثمّ كيف لنا أن نجعل الأشاعرة مع المعتزلة في سلة واحدة مع أن بينهم بونًا شاسعًا وردودًا قوية ..* 

##
*لاشتراكهما في أصول عقدية كثيرة أعظمها: إنكار الاستدلال بخبر الواحد في العقيدة، واشتراكهما في تعطيل الصفات الإلهية بدعوى التنزيه، ورميهما أهل السنة بوصف الحشوية المُجسّمة، وتقديم العقل على النقل، واتهام النصوص المقدسة أن ظاهرها يوجب التشبيه ويجب صرفها عن ظاهرها، أما أئمة السلفية فيقولون أن ظاهرها لا يوجب التشبيه، ومن رأى أنها توجب التشبيه فالعيب في عقله وليس في ظاهر النصوص، فلا تحزن، فبين الأشاعرة والمعتزلة عمار.*

*أخي الكريم أصل استخدام العقل في الاستدلال لا مطعن فيه حتى لا يقع الإنسان في التناقضات ولا يأخذ بالظواهر التي يكون ظاهرها غير مراد ، 
##*
*ما لم يكن ذلك مُقَيّد بفهم سلف الأمة من الصحابة والتابعين ففيه مطعن عظيم، وهو أن الأشاعرة ما قالوا أن القرآن مخلوق إلا بفهم الخاطئ لكلمة " مُحدَث" وقالوا أن معناها مخلوق، والصحيح أن معناها جديد لأن القرآن ينزل مُنَجّماً تبعاً للأحداث، والظواهر مرادة شاء مَن شاء وأبى مَن أبى، لأن بتمامها " يعلم ما يلج في الأرض وما يخرج منها وما ينزل من السماء وما يعرج فيها وهو معكم أين ما كنتم والله بما تعملون بصير " 
 فدل ذلك على أن المعيّة معية علم، والذي يفهم أنها معيّة ذاتية فالعيب في عقله لأنه نظر إلى نصف الآية دون إكمالها وليس في ظاهر النص، شأنه شأن مَن قرأ " فويل للمصلين " وسكت وقال ظاهرها تعذيب الطائعين.*

*إذا فسّر أحد العلماء لفظةً في القرآن بمعناها في اللغة العربية وأوردَ في ذلك شاهدًا من أشعار الجاهلية .. هل يُقال: بأنّه فسّر القرآن بأقوال المشركين الجاهليّين !! .. هل هذا من العدل والإنصاف !!* 
*##

**اسأل ابن كثير وابن الجوزي فكلاهما من أعلام التفسير لعل حجتك غابت عنهما* *

**قال الحافظ ابن كثير : 
"وكان الاخطل من نصارى العرب المتنصرة قبحه الله وابعد مثواه وهو الذي انشد بشر ين مروان قصيدته التي يقول فيها :
 " قد استوى بشر على العراق ***** من غير سيف ودم مهراق " 
وهذا البيت تستدل به الجهمية على آن الاستواء على العرش بمعنى الاستيلاء وهذا من تحريف الكلم عن مواضعه وليس في بيت هذا النصراني حجة ولا دليل على ذلك ولا  أراد الله عز وجل باستوائه على عرشه استيلاءه عليه تعالى الله عن قول  الجهمية علوا كبيرا فانه إنما يقال استوى على الشيء إذا كان ذلك الشيء  عاصياً عليه قبل استيلائه عليه كاستيلاء بشر على العراق واستيلاء الملك على  المدينة بعد عصيانها عليه وعرش الرب لم يكن ممتنعا عليه نفسا واحدا حتى  يقال استوى عليه آو معنى الاستواء الاستيلاء ولاتجد اضعف من حجج الجهمية  حتى آداهم الإفلاس من الحجج إلى بيت هذا النصراني المقبوح وليس فيه حجة  والله اعلم " 
انتهى كلام ابن كثير ، المصدر : البداية والنهاية لابن كثير تحت عنوان : (سنة عشر ومائة من الهجرة النبوية) 

يقول العلامة ابن الجوزي في كتابه " زاد المسير في علم التفسير " في تفسير  الآية 54 في سورة الأعراف : {‏إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى  الْعَرْشِ يُغْشِي اللَّيْلَ النَّهَارَ يَطْلُبُهُ حَثِيثًا وَالشَّمْسَ  وَالْقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومَ مُسَخَّرَاتٍ بِأَمْرِهِ أَلَا لَهُ الْخَلْقُ  وَالْأَمْرُ تَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ ‏(‏54‏)‏‏}‏ 
قوله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏ثم استوى على العرش‏}‏ 
وبعضهم يقول‏:‏ استوى بمعنى استولى؛ ويحتج بقول الشاعر‏:‏
حتَّى اسْتَوى بِشْرٌ عَلَى العِرَاقِ *** مِنْ غَيْرِ سَيْفٍ وَدَمٍ مُهْرَاقٍ
ويقول الشاعر أيضاً‏:‏
هُمَا اسْتَويا بِفَضْلِهِما جَمِيْعاً *** عَلى عَرْشِ المُلوكِ بغَيْرِ زُوْرِ
وهذا منكر عند اللغويين‏.‏  قال ابن الاعرابي‏:‏ العرب لا تعرف استوى بمعنى استولى، ومن قال ذلك فقد  أعظم‏.‏ قالوا‏:‏ وإنما يقال استولى فلان على كذا، إذا كان بعيداً عنه غير  متمكن منه، ثم تمكن منه؛ والله عز وجل لم يزل مستولياً على الأشياء؛  والبيتان لا يُعرَف قائلهما، كذا قال ابن فارس اللغوي‏.‏ ولو صحّا، فلا حجة فيهما لما بيَّنَّا من استيلاء من لم يكن مستولياً‏.‏ نعوذ بالله من تعطيل الملحدة وتشبيه المجسمة "*

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

*ذلك لأنهم مضطربون بسبب علم الكلام، وأما أئمة السلف الصالح فلم يختلفوا في أصول العقيدة ولا مباحثها بفضل الله.
*##
*لا أحبّ التهم المعلّبة .. مناقشة الأقوال بهدوء أفضل وأدعى إلى الوصول للحقّ .. أستطيع أن أنسج على منوالك فأقول : الحنابلة وقع عندهم اضطراب في إثبات بعض الصفات لله كالهرولة والحقو والجنب .. ووقع عندهم اضطراب كبير في تكفير المشرك الجاهل فهل هذا يدلّ على فساد جميع أقوالهم ومذهبهم وأنّهم على غير الحقّ !!
*
_لا أعرف من هذا الصلاح ولا يعنيني، أنا أتكلم عن أئمة الأشاعرة والماتريدية المتقدمين والمتأخرين وليس المعاصرين، لأن المعاصر يُمثّل نفسه لا عقيدة فرقة الأشاعرة والماتريدية_*، وإلا فسأقول لك أن سعد الدين الهلالي الأزهري الأشعري يقول أن مَن قال " لا إله إلا الله " فقط مقبول عند الله لأنه يرى أن المُسلم " مَن سالَم " ، وليس من العدل أن أقول أن هذه هي عقيدة الأشاعرة.
##
هو شيخ مدقّق من معاصري الأشاعرة وما قاله لا ينسبه لنفسه وإنّما ينسبه لعلماء الأشاعرة ..
**
أما عن نسبة اليد والوجه والساق فانظر إلى كتاب " خلق أفعال العباد " للبخاري فقد أورد الكثير من النقولات عن الصحابة والتابعين وأتباع التابعين أثبتوا فيها الصفات الإلهية وبالأخص صفة العلوّ.
##
أنا أتكلّم عن الصفات التي نظير مسمّاها أبعاضٌ لنا .. هات من كلام السلف أنّهم عبّروا عن الساق واليد والحقو بأنّها صفة .. لم أجد في كتاب البخاري ما يدلّ على ذلك .. ارجع لكلام الشيخ الددو حيث يذكر أنّ أول من قال بذلك هو الإمام البربهاري ولم يرد عن السلف وصف شيء من ذلك بأنه صفة لله كما أنّ ذلك لا يصح لغةً ..

وأما عن دعوى الإنفصال بين الربوبية والألوهية فلم يقل بها أحد بل قالوا: أن الربوبية تستلزم الألوهية والألوهية تتضمن الربوبية، ولم يقل أحد أنه يمكن أن يكون الشخص مؤمناً تماماً بالربوبية ومخل فقط بالألوهية، بل فرّق العلماء بين مطلق الإيمان بتوحيد الربوبية والإيمان المطلق بتوحيد الربوبية، فالأول يستلزم الألوهية لذلك احتج الله به على المشركين في الألوهية، والثاني هو الذي يتضمنّه توحيد الألوهية، بمعنى: لا مَن أفرد الله عز وجل بالعبادة فمن المؤكد أن عنده الإيمان المطلق بتوحيد الربوبية، أما من آمن بتوحيد الربوبية مُطلَق الإيمان فالعقل يُلزمه بالإيمان بتوحيد الألوهية.
##
إذا كان ذلك كذلك فبأيّ حق يتم تكفير الجاهل الذي يعمل عملًا لغير الله وهو لم يخطر بباله أي إخلال بالربوبية !
أراك لم تتعّرض لمسألة قدم نوع الكلام !
*
*لاشتراكهما في أصول عقدية كثيرة أعظمها: إنكار الاستدلال بخبر الواحد في العقيدة، واشتراكهما في تعطيل الصفات الإلهية بدعوى التنزيه، ورميهما أهل السنة بوصف الحشوية المُجسّمة، وتقديم العقل على النقل، واتهام النصوص المقدسة أن ظاهرها يوجب التشبيه ويجب صرفها عن ظاهرها، أما أئمة السلفية فيقولون أن ظاهرها لا يوجب التشبيه، ومن رأى أنها توجب التشبيه فالعيب في عقله وليس في ظاهر النصوص، فلا تحزن، فبين الأشاعرة والمعتزلة عمار.
*##
*أكثرها دعاوى .. إذا كانت أصول استدلالهم واحدة فلماذا هذا البون الواسع بينهم .. ولماذا هذه الحروب الكلامية والردود قائمة بينهم .. أظنّ أنّ أكثر من ردّ على المعتزلة وفنّد حججهم هم الأشاعرة ..*

*العقل ما لم يكن ذلك مُقَيّد بفهم سلف الأمة من الصحابة والتابعين ففيه مطعن عظيم.
##
أوافقك على أنّ العقل لابد ألا يتجاوز ما أجمع عليه السلف وليس ما نُقل عن آحادهم ..


الظواهر مرادة شاء مَن شاء وأبى مَن أبى، لأن بتمامها " يعلم ما يلج في الأرض وما يخرج منها وما ينزل من السماء وما يعرج فيها وهو معكم أين ما كنتم والله بما تعملون بصير " فدل ذلك على أن المعيّة معية علم، والذي يفهم أنها معيّة ذاتية فالعيب في عقله لأنه نظر إلى نصف الآية دون إكمالها وليس في ظاهر النص، شأنه شأن مَن قرأ " فويل للمصلين " وسكت وقال ظاهرها تعذيب الطائعين.*
##
*هذه نفسها هي حجة من تأوّل الآيات الأخرى ( بل يداه مبسوطتان) السياق يدل على أنّ المراد سعة الكرم .. (كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه) العقل يمنع من كون هذا العموم مرادًا (بين أصبعين من أصابع الرحمن) السياق يدل على أنّ المراد قدرة الله على التصرف في قلوب العباد متى شاء ..* 
*
**اسأل ابن كثير وابن الجوزي فكلاهما من أعلام التفسير لعل حجتك غابت عنهما 
**##
أولاً : هل رأي الإمام ابن كثير وابن الجوزي وغيرهما هو رأي معصوم لا يقبل إعادة النظر والمراجعة ..
ثانيًا : إذا كان من أئمّة اللغة من أنكر هذا المعنى فهناك من أئمّة اللغة من أثبته كالجوهري في الصحاح، وحتى نعرف الصواب من الخطأ يجب مناقشة الأمر بهدوء بعيدًا عن التعصّب والتمذهب. 
ثالثًا : ما الفرق بين قال : المراد علو القهر ومن قال بأنّ المراد : الاستيلاء ثمّ فسّر الاستيلاء بعلو القهر دون ما يلزم ذلك من وجود منازع. 


*

----------


## التبليغي

لا تصدق من يقول لك : السلف لم يذكروا  صفه اليد . قال الترمذي:"وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فِي غَيْرِ مَوْضِعٍ مِنْ كِتَابهِ اليَدَ وَالسَّمْعَ وَالبَصَر ، فَتَأَوَّلَتِ الجَهْمِيَّةُ هَذِهِ الآيَاتِ فَفَسَّرُوهَا عَلَى غَيْرِ مَا فَسَّرَ أَهْلُ العِلْمِ ، وَقَالُوا : إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَمْ يَخْلُقْ آدَمَ بِيَدِهِ ، وَقَالُوا : إِنَّ مَعْنَى اليَدِ هَاهُنَا القُوَّةُ ، وقَالَ إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ : " إِنَّمَا يَكُونُ التَّشْبِيهُ إِذَا قَالَ : يَدٌ كَيَدٍ ، أَوْ مِثْلُ يَدٍ ، أَوْ سَمْعٌ كَسَمْعٍ ، أَوْ مِثْلُ سَمْعٍ ، فَإِذَا قَالَ : سَمْعٌ كَسَمْعٍ ، أَوْ مِثْلُ سَمْعٍ ، فَهَذَا التَّشْبِيهُ ، وَأَمَّا إِذَا قَالَ كَمَا قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى يَدٌ ، وَسَمْعٌ ، وَبَصَرٌ ، وَلَا يَقُولُ كَيْفَ ، وَلَا يَقُولُ مِثْلُ سَمْعٍ ، وَلَا كَسَمْعٍ ، فَهَذَا لَا يَكُونُ تَشْبِيهًا ، وَهُوَ كَمَا قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى فِي كِتَابهِ: لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ‎ ‎‏"‏  ‏ اتمني ان تستفيد من اجماع السلف في اثبات صفه اليد ، واتمني ان تراجع كتاب خلق افعال العباد  مره اخري لعلك تستفيد منه

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

كلام الترمذي السابق ليس فيه أن السلف يصفون اليد والساق بأنّها صفات وإنّما يثبتونها لله كما جاءت .. أول من وصف اليد والساق بأنها صفات هو البربهاري ثم تبعه الحنابلة كما يقول الددو .. ولا يوجد إجماع من السلف على وصفها بالصفات ..

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> كلام الترمذي السابق ليس فيه أن السلف يصفون اليد والساق بأنّها صفات وإنّما يثبتونها لله كما جاءت .. أول من وصف اليد والساق بأنها صفات هو البربهاري ثم تبعه الحنابلة كما يقول الددو .. ولا يوجد إجماع من السلف على وصفها بالصفات ..


لم يقل أحد من السلف بما قاله الددو 
اقرأ كتاب : المنهل الرقراق في تخريج ما روي عن الصحابة والتابعين في تفسير قوله تعالى يوم يكشف عن ساق
رابط التحميل: 
http://www.archive.org/download/abuy...rak_Hilali.pdf

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

> كلام الترمذي السابق ليس فيه أن السلف يصفون اليد والساق بأنّها صفات وإنّما يثبتونها لله كما جاءت .. أول من وصف 
> 
> اليد والساق بأنها صفات هو البربهاري ثم تبعه الحنابلة كما يقول الددو .. ولا يوجد إجماع من السلف على وصفها بالصفات ..


مراد الشيخ ولد الددو واضح من كلامه هذا، ألا وهو: تمييع الخلاف الحقيقي الموجود بين أهل السنة والأشاعرة فيما يخص إثبات الصفات الخبرية الواردة في النصوص.

هب جدلا أن السلف لم يسموا الوجه صفة، فكان ماذا؟

هل أثبت الأشاعرة هذا القدر الذي ذكرته عن الترمذي فأمروا هذه النصوص كما جاءت على ظاهرها، أم أولوها وحرفوها؟

فتشبثك بكلام الددو لا ينفعك، والحال أن الأشاعرة قد خالفوا السلف حينما أولوا هذه الصف (أو قل:هذه النصوص).

أما أهل السنة فهم يؤمنون بالمعنى الظاهري لهذه النصوص، ويكلون الكيفية لله تبارك وتعالى.

----------


## التبليغي

> كلام الترمذي السابق ليس فيه أن السلف يصفون اليد والساق بأنّها صفات وإنّما يثبتونها لله كما جاءت .. أول من وصف اليد والساق بأنها صفات هو البربهاري ثم تبعه الحنابلة كما يقول الددو .. ولا يوجد إجماع من السلف على وصفها بالصفات ..


قول الجهميه للسلف :هذا تشبيه، يدل علي إثبات السلف لصفه اليد ،وغير معقول ان ينكر الجهميه علي السلف بدون بسبب ، ولو ان السلف وافقوا الجهميه مثل جمهور الاشاعره وفسروا اليد بالقدره لكان ايضا غير معقول ان ينكروا عليهم ، وكلام اسحاق الإمام صريح في ان اليد صفه له كالسمع والبصر . قال: " إِنَّمَا يَكُونُ التَّشْبِيهُ إِذَا قَالَ : يَدٌ كَيَدٍ ، أَوْ مِثْلُ يَدٍ ، أَوْ سَمْعٌ كَسَمْعٍ ، أَوْ مِثْلُ سَمْعٍ ، فَإِذَا قَالَ : سَمْعٌ كَسَمْعٍ ، أَوْ مِثْلُ سَمْعٍ ، فَهَذَا التَّشْبِيهُ ، وَأَمَّا إِذَا قَالَ كَمَا قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى يَدٌ ، وَسَمْعٌ ، وَبَصَرٌ ، وَلَا يَقُولُ كَيْفَ ، وَلَا يَقُولُ مِثْلُ سَمْعٍ ، وَلَا كَسَمْعٍ ، فَهَذَا لَا يَكُونُ تَشْبِيهًا ، وَهُوَ كَمَا قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى فِي كِتَابهِ: لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ "انتهي @@@@@@@@@ ثم لو كان الحسن بن خلف البربهاري هو اول من اعتقد ان اليد صفه لله !!!!  فليزمكم ان يكون امامكم الكبير أبو الحسن الأشعري وقاضيكم الكبير أبو بكر محمد بن الطيب تابعين ومقلدين للبربهاوي في إثبات تلك الصفه  .قال عضد الدين عبد الرحمن بن أحمد الإيجي في المواقف : فأثبت الشيخ صفتين ثبوتيتين زائدتين وعليه السلف وإليه ميل القاضي في بعض كتبه وقال الأكثر إنها مجاز عن القدرة فإنه شائع وخلقته بيدي أي بقدرة"  ولاحظ قول الإيجي "وعليه السلف"

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

> قول الجهميه للسلف :هذا تشبيه، يدل علي إثبات السلف لصفه اليد ،وغير معقول ان ينكر الجهميه علي السلف بدون بسبب ، ولو ان السلف وافقوا الجهميه مثل جمهور الاشاعره وفسروا اليد بالقدره لكان ايضا غير معقول ان ينكروا عليهم ، وكلام اسحاق الإمام صريح في ان اليد صفه له كالسمع والبصر . قال: " إِنَّمَا يَكُونُ التَّشْبِيهُ إِذَا قَالَ : يَدٌ كَيَدٍ ، أَوْ مِثْلُ يَدٍ ، أَوْ سَمْعٌ كَسَمْعٍ ، أَوْ مِثْلُ سَمْعٍ ، فَإِذَا قَالَ : سَمْعٌ كَسَمْعٍ ، أَوْ مِثْلُ سَمْعٍ ، فَهَذَا التَّشْبِيهُ ، وَأَمَّا إِذَا قَالَ كَمَا قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى يَدٌ ، وَسَمْعٌ ، وَبَصَرٌ ، وَلَا يَقُولُ كَيْفَ ، وَلَا يَقُولُ مِثْلُ سَمْعٍ ، وَلَا كَسَمْعٍ ، فَهَذَا لَا يَكُونُ تَشْبِيهًا ، وَهُوَ كَمَا قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى فِي كِتَابهِ: لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ "انتهي @@@@@@@@@ ثم لو كان الحسن بن خلف البربهاري هو اول من اعتقد ان اليد صفه لله !!!!  فليزمكم ان يكون امامكم الكبير أبو الحسن الأشعري وقاضيكم الكبير أبو بكر محمد بن الطيب تابعين ومقلدين للبربهاوي في إثبات تلك الصفه  .قال عضد الدين عبد الرحمن بن أحمد الإيجي في المواقف : فأثبت الشيخ صفتين ثبوتيتين زائدتين وعليه السلف وإليه ميل القاضي في بعض كتبه وقال الأكثر إنها مجاز عن القدرة فإنه شائع وخلقته بيدي أي بقدرة"  ولاحظ قول الإيجي "وعليه السلف"


بارك الله فيك

مشكلة الأخ أبي البراء هي:هل يصح تسمية اليد صفة؟ وهل سمى السلف اليد صفة؟

نقول له: وهل السمع والبصر صفتان أم لا؟

ونقول أيضا:قد ورد ذكر اليد في سياق ذكر فيه السمع والبصر، فما تقوله فيهما قله في اليد، وإذا كان السمع والبصر صفتين عندك، فلتكن اليد أيضا صفة.

----------


## التبليغي

وفيك بارك الله وكلامك مقنع واضيف عليه ان الإمام اسحاق جمع بين نفي المثيل لله في يده وسمعه وبصره وبين قوله تعالي ليس كمثله شيء فلو كانت صفه اليد والسمع والبصر ليست من صفات الخالق لكان الضمير في قوله :ليس كمثله شيء. لا يعود علي صفات الخالق وهذا محال ، ثم الترمذي في اول الكلام قال :وَقَدْ قَالَ غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ العِلْمِ فِي هَذَا الحَدِيثِ وَمَا يُشْبِهُ هَذَا مِنَ الرِّوَايَاتِ مِنَ الصِّفَاتِ. وانظر الي قوله "من الصفات" وكلام السلف في إثبات صفه اليد كثير لكن نجد معظم الأشاعره يفسروا اليد التي خلق الله بها ادم بالقدره !!!

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

*مشكلة الأخ أبي البراء هي:هل يصح تسمية اليد صفة؟ وهل سمى السلف اليد صفة؟
نقول له: وهل السمع والبصر صفتان أم لا؟
ونقول أيضا:قد ورد ذكر اليد في سياق ذكر فيه السمع والبصر، فما تقوله فيهما قله في اليد، وإذا كان السمع والبصر صفتين عندك، فلتكن اليد أيضا صفة.
##
السمع والبصر صفتان بنصّ الكتاب (إنّ الله كان سميعًا بصيرًا) لكن هل ورد : إنّ الله كان يدًا أو ساقًا أو نحو ذلك .. الصفات لا تكون كذلك إلا إذا كانت وصفًا للذات ككل .. ولا يصح أن تقول عن شخص : خالد صدر أو رقبة ونحو ذلك .. 
ولم يرد عن السلف أنّهم قالوا عن هذه الأخبار بأنّها صفات .. وما ذُكر عن الإمام الترمذي يدلّ على أنها شبيهةً بآيات الصفات ولم يقل بأنها صفات.. كيف نقول أنّنا نتّبع السلف ونضيف إلى صفات الله ما لم يجعلوه من الصفات ؟!*

----------


## التبليغي

> *مشكلة الأخ أبي البراء هي:هل يصح تسمية اليد صفة؟ وهل سمى السلف اليد صفة؟نقول له: وهل السمع والبصر صفتان أم لا؟ونقول أيضا:قد ورد ذكر اليد في سياق ذكر فيه السمع والبصر، فما تقوله فيهما قله في اليد، وإذا كان السمع والبصر صفتين عندك، فلتكن اليد أيضا صفة.##السمع والبصر صفتان بنصّ الكتاب (إنّ الله كان سميعًا بصيرًا) لكن هل ورد : إنّ الله كان يدًا أو ساقًا أو نحو ذلك .. الصفات لا تكون كذلك إلا إذا كانت وصفًا للذات ككل .. ولا يصح أن تقول عن شخص : خالد صدر أو رقبة ونحو ذلك .. ولم يرد عن السلف أنّهم قالوا عن هذه الأخبار بأنّها صفات .. وما ذُكر عن الإمام الترمذي يدلّ على أنها شبيهةً بآيات الصفات ولم يقل بأنها صفات.. كيف نقول أنّنا نتّبع السلف ونضيف إلى صفات الله ما لم يجعلوه من الصفات ؟!*


 قولك هذا مغالطه واضحه مثل الشمس ، لانه  لا يلزم ان يكون سياق ايه"إن الله كان سمعيا بصيرا" فقط هو الذي يدل علي صفات الله تعالي . ثم قد جمع اسحاق الإمام بين السمع والبصر واليد .ورفضت انت ان تكون اليد صفه مثل السمع والبصر ، وحجتك ان اسحاق لم يذكر لفظ "صفه"  ويقال لك : وفي الايه لم يذكر الله لفظ "صفه" ، وإن قلت: السياق في الايه يدل علي السمع والبصر من صفات الله ، يقال لك: وكذلك السياق في كلام إسحاق يدل علي ان السمع والبصر واليد من صفات الله @@وانظر الي إمامكم النووي أثنـاء كلامه على حديث إمساك السماوات على أصبع والأرضين على أصبع يقول"هذا من أحاديث الصفات" وهنا لا نجد لفظ "صفه" او "صفات" في الحديث @@وكذلك يعلق على حديث الجارية في شرحه على مسلم قائلا :"هذا الحديث من أحاديث الصِّفات" ولا نجد لفظ "صفه" او لفظ "الصفات " في الحديث@@@ .وايضا قال: "أما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "عن يمين الرحمن" فهو من أحاديث الصفات"انتهي @@@@@@@@@@@ثم اسحاق الإمام يتكلم بالعربيه ولا يتكلم بالارديه ، هو قال "انما التشبيه" وهنا يكون مراده  |انما يكون التشتبه بين صفات الخالق وصفات المخلوق‏|‏  او| بين صفات المخلوق وصفات المخلوق‏|‏  والمعني الاول ظاهر من سياق كلامه ، والثاني مرفوض من سياق كلامه .ثم لا يمكن ان يكون هناك معني ثالث  لأن اليد صفه للمخلوق او صفه للخالق  @@@@@@@@@@@@ثم سياق كلام الترمذي لا يمنع  ان  تكون صفه اليد من صفات الله بل يدل علي انها صفه  @@@ ومثله ان يقال لك :"لا تخوض في حديث الإفك وما يشبهه من الأحاديث الباطله" وهنا السياق لا يمنع ان يكون حديث الإفك من الأحاديث الباطله بل يجعله منها @@@ وانظر الي كلام بدر الدين العيني الحنفي الأشعري يقول  :"قوله بين يدي الله هو من المتشابهات والأمة في أمثالها كاليمين ونحوه طائفتان المفوضة والمؤولة بما يناسبها" وهنا السياق لا يمنع ان تكون اليمين من المتشابهات بل يدل علي ان اليمين منها @@@وانظر في مجموع فتاوى العثيمين  "وقوله: »ثلاثة لا يدخلون الجنة« . هل المراد الحصر وأن غيرهم يدخل الجنة؟الجواب: لا؛ لأن هناك من لا يدخلون الجنة سوى هؤلاء، فهذا الحديث لا يدل على الحصر.وهل هؤلاء كفار لأن من لا يدخل الجنة كافر؟اختلف أهل العلم في هذا الحديث وما يشبهه من أحاديث الوعيد" وهنا السياق لا يمنع ان يكون قوله ثلاثه لا يدخلون الجنه" من أحاديث الواعيد @@وانظر الي قول النووي عند تعليقه علي حديث " إن الشيطان يستحل الطعام أن لايذكر اسم الله تعالى عليه"  قال" الصواب الذى عليه جماهير العلماء من السلف والخلف من المحدثين والفقهاء والمتكلمين أن هذا الحديث وشبهه من الأحاديث الواردة فى أكل الشيطان محمولة على ظواهرها" وهنا السياق لا يمنع ان يكون ذلك الحديث من الأحاديث الوارده في أكل الشيطان

----------


## التبليغي

اتمني ان ترجع عن قولك : الله يتكلم بدون صوت

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> *.
> ##
> السمع والبصر صفتان بنصّ الكتاب (إنّ الله كان سميعًا بصيرًا) لكن هل ورد : إنّ الله كان يدًا أو ساقًا أو نحو ذلك 
> *


*صفة العجب ليست من ما يُقابلها عندنا أبعاض، فهل أثبتها ؟؟ وليست مما وقع في حديث آحاد بل وقعت في قراءة الكسائي وهي من القراءات المتواترة 
" بل عجبتُ ويسخرون " وفي قراءة حفص " بل عجبتَ ويسخرون " . 
فهل أثبتها ؟؟ 
قال الطبري : " والصواب من القول في ذلك أن يقال : إنهما قراءتان مشهورتان في قراء الأمصار ، فبأيتهما قرأ القارئ فمصيب .
فإن قال قائل : وكيف يكون مصيبا القارئ بهما مع اختلاف معنييهما ؟ قيل : إنهما وإن اختلف معنياهما فكل واحد من معنييه صحيح ، قد عجب محمد مما أعطاه الله من الفضل ، وسخر منه أهل الشرك بالله ، وقد عجب ربنا من عظيم ما قاله المشركون في الله ، وسخر المشركون بما قالوه .
فإن قال : أكان التنزيل بإحداهما أو بكلتيهما ؟ قيل : التنزيل بكلتيهما . فإن قال : وكيف يكون تنزيل حرف مرتين ؟ قيل : إنه لم ينزل مرتين ، إنما أنزل مرة ، ولكنه أمر - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يقرأ بالقراءتين كلتيهما ، ولهذا موضع سنستقصي إن شاء الله فيه البيان عنه بما فيه الكفاية .
وبنحو الذي قلنا في ذلك قال أهل التأويل . "

فكما أثبت لله عز وجل إرادة تليق به وللمخلوق إرادة تليق به ولا يلزم من ذلك التشبيه 
فكذلك الضحك والغضب والرحمة والحب والود والعجب وليس في أي منها أبعاض
وإن كان الضحك في حديث آحاد فالعجب والغضب في القرآن.
*

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

*قولك هذا مغالطه واضحه مثل الشمس ، لأنه لا يلزم أن يكون سياق آية "إن الله كان سمعيا بصيرا" فقط هو الذي يدل علي صفات الله تعالى 
*##
*لم أقل ذلك، الصيغة السابقة إحدى الصيغ في إثبات صفات الله ، الضابط في الصفة: هو ما كان وصفًا للذات ككل بأي صيغة كانت . 
* 
*ثم قد جمع اسحاق الإمام بين السمع والبصر واليد .ورفضت أنت أن تكون اليد صفة مثل السمع والبصر ، وحجتك أن اسحاق لم يذكر لفظ "صفة" ويقال لك : وفي الآية لم يذكر الله لفظ "صفة" ، وإن قلت: السياق في الآية يدل علي السمع والبصر من صفات الله ، يقال لك: وكذلك السياق في كلام إسحاق يدل علي ان السمع والبصر واليد من صفات الله
*##
*ذكر اليد مع السمع والبصر لا يدل على أنّها صفة عنده، وإنما لأنّهم كانوا يتعاملون مع هذه الأخبار كما يتعاملون مع الصفات بإمرارها كما جاءت، ومقارنتك بين الآية وكلام إسحاق لا وجه له؛ فالآية فيها وصف الذات كاملة بالسمع والبصر وهذا هو مفهوم الصفة أمّا كلام إسحاق فسبق بيان وجهه .*

* وانظر إلى إمامكم النووي أثنـاء كلامه على حديث إمساك السماوات على أصبع والأرضين على أصبع يقول "هذا من أحاديث الصفات" وهنا لا نجد لفظ "صفه" او "صفات" في الحديث وكذلك يعلق على حديث الجارية في شرحه على مسلم قائلا :"هذا الحديث من أحاديث الصِّفات" ولا نجد لفظ "صفة" او لفظ "الصفات " في الحديث .وأيضا قال: "أما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "عن يمين الرحمن" فهو من أحاديث الصفات" انتهى
*##
*أولًا: الإمام النووي من أئمة أهل السنة ثمّ إن كلامك يوحي بأنّني محسوبًا على فرقة الأشاعرة وقد ذكرت سابقًا بأنني لست محسوبًا على أحد فأرجو ألا أكون محتاجًا لتكرار هذا الأمر مرة أخرى ..
ثانيًا : الإمام النووي ليس من السلف، ولا وجه للاستدلال بكلامه لإثبات مذهب السلف لاسيما وأنتم تقولون بأنّه مخالفٌ في باب الصفات، ولستُ مُلزمًا بكلامه .
* 
_ إسحاق الإمام يتكلم بالعربية ولا يتكلم بالأردية ، هو قال "انما التشبيه" وهنا يكون مراده إنما يكون التشبيه بين صفات الخالق وصفات المخلوق‏ أو بين صفات المخلوق وصفات المخلوق‏ والمعني الاول ظاهر من سياق كلامه ، والثاني مرفوض من سياق كلامه، ثم لا يمكن ان يكون هناك معنى ثالث لأن اليد صفه للمخلوق أو صفه للخالق.
_##
*كلام غير صحيح فالتشبيه يمكن أن يُتوهّم من خلال الأخبار في حق الله وفي حق البشر مثل أن نقول: إنّ لله يد وإنّ للمخلوق يد، ولا يُشترط أن يكون التشبيه في الصفات فقط .* 
*اليد في حق البشر هي جزء فتقول : اليد جزء من زيد ، وليست صفة، فلا تقول:  زيد يد أو رقبة . 
*بقية ما ذُكر في تعليق الأخ التبليغي لم أفهم ما الغرض من إيراده في هذه المسألة .
*-------------*
_تعليق الأخ عبد الله عمر المصري: 
صفة العجب ليست من ما يُقابلها عندنا أبعاض، فهل أثبتها ؟؟ وليست مما وقع في حديث آحاد بل وقعت في قراءة الكسائي وهي من القراءات المتواترة ... فكما أثبت لله عز وجل إرادة تليق به وللمخلوق إرادة تليق به ولا يلزم من ذلك التشبيه؛ فكذلك الضحك والغضب والرحمة والحب والود والعجب وليس في أي منها أبعاض ، وإن كان الضحك في حديث آحاد فالعجب والغضب في القرآن.
_##
*لا علاقة لهذا الكلام بما نحن فيه .. نحن نريد إثبات أنّ السلف قالوا عن اليد والساق ونحوهما بأنّها صفات، وإذا لم يقولوا ذلك فهل يصحّ لنا أن نضيف إلى صفات الله ما لم يجعله السلف من الصفات .. أليس صفات الله توقيفية لا يصح أن ننفي منها شيئًا أو نُثبته إلا بدليل ..
بالنسبة لصفة العجب وغيرهما فيجب إثباتها لله كما جاءت .*

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> *لا علاقة لهذا الكلام بما نحن فيه .. نحن نريد إثبات أنّ السلف قالوا عن اليد والساق ونحوهما بأنّها صفات 
> *


ونحن نريد منك إثبات أن السلف قالوا عن السمع والبصر أنها صفات. ائت لنا بنقل واحد قل عام 221 هجري يقول ذلك كي نبدأ في البحث عما تريد
أما أنك تعتبر قول الله " سميعاً بصيراً " في ذاته دليل على كونهما صفة ولا تعتبر قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صحيح البخاري " يكشف ربنا عن ساقه " دليل فهذا تناقض في المنهج 
فائت أنت لنا بقول من السلف على أن السمع والبصر صفة كي نبدأ البحث عما تريد.
ملحوظة : تخصيص 221 هجري لأنها السنة التي تحوّل فيها مذهب الدولة الرسمي - المأمون بن هارون الرشيد - إلى المذهب الاعتزالي.



> *
> أليس صفات الله توقيفية لا يصح أن ننفي منها شيئًا أو نُثبته إلا بدليل ..
> *


اسأل الأشاعرة قبل أن تسألنا : مَن مِن السلف نفى عن الله الجهة والجوهر والعرض .

----------


## التبليغي

> *قولك هذا مغالطه واضحه مثل الشمس ، لأنه لا يلزم أن يكون سياق آية "إن الله كان سمعيا بصيرا" فقط هو الذي يدل علي صفات الله تعالى* ##*لم أقل ذلك، الصيغة السابقة إحدى الصيغ في إثبات صفات الله ، الضابط في الصفة: هو ما كان وصفًا للذات ككل بأي صيغة كانت .*  *ثم قد جمع اسحاق الإمام بين السمع والبصر واليد .ورفضت أنت أن تكون اليد صفة مثل السمع والبصر ، وحجتك أن اسحاق لم يذكر لفظ "صفة" ويقال لك : وفي الآية لم يذكر الله لفظ "صفة" ، وإن قلت: السياق في الآية يدل علي السمع والبصر من صفات الله ، يقال لك: وكذلك السياق في كلام إسحاق يدل علي ان السمع والبصر واليد من صفات الله*##*ذكر اليد مع السمع والبصر لا يدل على أنّها صفة عنده، وإنما لأنّهم كانوا يتعاملون مع هذه الأخبار كما يتعاملون مع الصفات بإمرارها كما جاءت، ومقارنتك بين الآية وكلام إسحاق لا وجه له؛ فالآية فيها وصف الذات كاملة بالسمع والبصر وهذا هو مفهوم الصفة أمّا كلام إسحاق فسبق بيان وجهه .* * وانظر إلى إمامكم النووي أثنـاء كلامه على حديث إمساك السماوات على أصبع والأرضين على أصبع يقول "هذا من أحاديث الصفات" وهنا لا نجد لفظ "صفه" او "صفات" في الحديث وكذلك يعلق على حديث الجارية في شرحه على مسلم قائلا :"هذا الحديث من أحاديث الصِّفات" ولا نجد لفظ "صفة" او لفظ "الصفات " في الحديث .وأيضا قال: "أما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "عن يمين الرحمن" فهو من أحاديث الصفات" انتهى*##*أولًا: الإمام النووي من أئمة أهل السنة ثمّ إن كلامك يوحي بأنّني محسوبًا على فرقة الأشاعرة وقد ذكرت سابقًا بأنني لست محسوبًا على أحد فأرجو ألا أكون محتاجًا لتكرار هذا الأمر مرة أخرى ..ثانيًا : الإمام النووي ليس من السلف، ولا وجه للاستدلال بكلامه لإثبات مذهب السلف لاسيما وأنتم تقولون بأنّه مخالفٌ في باب الصفات، ولستُ مُلزمًا بكلامه .* _ إسحاق الإمام يتكلم بالعربية ولا يتكلم بالأردية ، هو قال "انما التشبيه" وهنا يكون مراده إنما يكون التشبيه بين صفات الخالق وصفات المخلوق‏ أو بين صفات المخلوق وصفات المخلوق‏ والمعني الاول ظاهر من سياق كلامه ، والثاني مرفوض من سياق كلامه، ثم لا يمكن ان يكون هناك معنى ثالث لأن اليد صفه للمخلوق أو صفه للخالق._##*كلام غير صحيح فالتشبيه يمكن أن يُتوهّم من خلال الأخبار في حق الله وفي حق البشر مثل أن نقول: إنّ لله يد وإنّ للمخلوق يد، ولا يُشترط أن يكون التشبيه في الصفات فقط .* *اليد في حق البشر هي جزء فتقول : اليد جزء من زيد ، وليست صفة، فلا تقول:  زيد يد أو رقبة .* بقية ما ذُكر في تعليق الأخ التبليغي لم أفهم ما الغرض من إيراده في هذه المسألة .*-------------*_تعليق الأخ عبد الله عمر المصري: صفة العجب ليست من ما يُقابلها عندنا أبعاض، فهل أثبتها ؟؟ وليست مما وقع في حديث آحاد بل وقعت في قراءة الكسائي وهي من القراءات المتواترة ... فكما أثبت لله عز وجل إرادة تليق به وللمخلوق إرادة تليق به ولا يلزم من ذلك التشبيه؛ فكذلك الضحك والغضب والرحمة والحب والود والعجب وليس في أي منها أبعاض ، وإن كان الضحك في حديث آحاد فالعجب والغضب في القرآن._##*لا علاقة لهذا الكلام بما نحن فيه .. نحن نريد إثبات أنّ السلف قالوا عن اليد والساق ونحوهما بأنّها صفات، وإذا لم يقولوا ذلك فهل يصحّ لنا أن نضيف إلى صفات الله ما لم يجعله السلف من الصفات .. أليس صفات الله توقيفية لا يصح أن ننفي منها شيئًا أو نُثبته إلا بدليل ..بالنسبة لصفة العجب وغيرهما فيجب إثباتها لله كما جاءت .*


إن كانت الايه التي ذكرتها  انت تمثل سياق واحد فقط من ايات الصفات ، فليس لك حق ان تحتج بها علي احد..والقاعده اللغويه التي ذكرتها انت في الصفات  لن تفيدك ، فإن كان لا يجوز في اللغه ان يقال الانسان رقبه والانسان قدم والانسان رجل ، فسوف يجوز في اللغه ان يقال الانسان سميع والانسان بصير ولن يمنع ذلك ان يكون سمعه غير بصره في ذاته ......ولا تستغرب من بقيه ردي عليك ، فقد كتبته لانك فهمت من سياق كلام الترمذي  الذي هو" وَقَدْ قَالَ غَيْرُ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ العِلْمِ فِي هَذَا الحَدِيثِ وَمَا يُشْبِهُ هَذَا مِنَ الرِّوَايَاتِ مِنَ الصِّفَاتِ" انه يقتضي ان تكون احاديث صفه اليد ليست من أحاديث الصفات .. فثبت لك من اللغه خلاف ما تعتقده و لله الحمد @@@@ ويقال لك علي قولك الإمام النووي ليس من السلف: اسحب كلام الددو  ولا تحتج به علي احد

----------


## التبليغي

واكرر لعلك تستفيد  ..قَالَ إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ " إِنَّمَا يَكُونُ التَّشْبِيهُ إِذَا قَالَ : يَدٌ كَيَدٍ " ‏@‏@@@@قوله " يد كيد" معناها يد المخلوق كيد الخالق .او يد المخلوق كيد المخلوق  .والمعني الثاني مرفوض من سياق كلام الحافظ . هل تفهمني؟؟

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

_ونحن نريد منك إثبات أن السلف قالوا عن السمع والبصر أنها صفات. ائت لنا بنقل واحد قل عام 221 هجري يقول ذلك كي نبدأ في البحث عما تريد؛ أما أنك تعتبر قول الله " سميعاً بصيراً " في ذاته دليل على كونهما صفة ولا تعتبر قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صحيح البخاري " يكشف ربنا عن ساقه " دليل فهذا تناقض في المنهج_ 
##
*ذكرت لك معنى (الصفة) في لغة العرب وأنّها تتعلّق بالذات كاملة مثل : خالدٌ كريم ، هذه تسمّى صفة في لغة العرب ولا نحتاج إلى كلام السلف لإثبات معنى لغويّ، بل هذه المعاني تُؤخذ من لغة العرب، والعرب أنفسهم لم يجعلوا اليد والساق صفات للبشر.. وعلى هذا فلا يصحّ أن نجعلها صفاتٍ إلا إن ثبت عن السلف أنّهم جعلوها صفات في حقّ الله فيكون ذلك استثناءً للمعنى اللغوي ..  
وليس في هذا تناقضٌ في المنهج .. إنّما التناقض أن يدّعي الشخص أنّه لم يأتي بجديد وأنّ كلّ ما عنده هو ممّا تلقّاه عن السلف .. ثمّ تجده يُثبت شيئًا ليس فيه نقلٌ عن السلف ..*

----------


## التبليغي

> _ونحن نريد منك إثبات أن السلف قالوا عن السمع والبصر أنها صفات. ائت لنا بنقل واحد قل عام 221 هجري يقول ذلك كي نبدأ في البحث عما تريد؛ أما أنك تعتبر قول الله " سميعاً بصيراً " في ذاته دليل على كونهما صفة ولا تعتبر قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صحيح البخاري " يكشف ربنا عن ساقه " دليل فهذا تناقض في المنهج_ ##*ذكرت لك معنى (الصفة) في لغة العرب وأنّها تتعلّق بالذات كاملة مثل : خالدٌ كريم ، هذه تسمّى صفة في لغة العرب ولا نحتاج إلى كلام السلف لإثبات معنى لغويّ، بل هذه المعاني تُؤخذ من لغة العرب، والعرب أنفسهم لم يجعلوا اليد والساق صفات للبشر.. وعلى هذا فلا يصحّ أن نجعلها صفاتٍ إلا إن ثبت عن السلف أنّهم جعلوها صفات في حقّ الله فيكون ذلك استثناءً للمعنى اللغوي ..  وليس في هذا تناقضٌ في المنهج .. إنّما التناقض أن يدّعي الشخص أنّه لم يأتي بجديد وأنّ كلّ ما عنده هو ممّا تلقّاه عن السلف .. ثمّ تجده يُثبت شيئًا ليس فيه نقلٌ عن السلف ..*


واضح من كلامك انك علي عقيده صفات الله هي عين الذات  . وتحتج بمعني الصفه في ‏ البشر  من اجل ذلك .‏ وهذه مغالطه  جديده منك .فالانسان موصوف بانه سميع وبصير ومتكلم. وهنا يقال لك وهل الانسان يسمع برجله!! او يتكلم بيده!!  ، وانا لا اعرف كيف جعلت الوجه واليد ليس من صفات البشر ولم تجعلنا حتي كالنبات ، فلو قيل لك صف لنا  النبات فسوف تقول له ورق وله وكذ وكذا

----------


## التبليغي

> واكرر لعلك تستفيد  ..قَالَ إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ " إِنَّمَا يَكُونُ التَّشْبِيهُ إِذَا قَالَ : يَدٌ كَيَدٍ " ‏@‏@@@@قوله " يد كيد" معناها يد المخلوق كيد الخالق .او يد المخلوق كيد المخلوق  .والمعني الثاني مرفوض من سياق كلام الحافظ . هل تفهمني؟؟


بدل ما تتهمنا بالتناقض قل لي اليد الثانيه التي ذكرها اسحاق يد خالق ام يد مخلوق ، ثم سامحني انت تعبد اله اخرس ولم تعبد احسن الخالقين ، واكابر السلف اثبتوا الصوت وهذا  يجعل الاتهام بالتناقض يتحول ضدك يا صديقي ، وانا لا اريد لك إلا الخيييير ، وربنا يهديك

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

*أنا لا اعرف كيف جعلت الوجه واليد ليس من صفات البشر ولم تجعلنا حتي كالنبات ، فلو قيل لك صف لنا النبات فسوف تقول له ورق وله وكذ وكذا
**##
أخي التبليغي .. 
هناك فرق بين الصفة والوصف، لك أن تصف الشخص وتُخبر عنه بما يصحّ عنه لكن ليس لك أن تجعل شيئًا ما من صفاته وهو غير متعلّقٍ بذاته الكاملة .. لك أن تصف شخصًا فتقول : خالدٌ له يدٌ ورجلٌ لكن لا يصح أن تقول خالدٌ رجلٌ أو خالدٌ يدٌ .. لو جعلنا اليد والساق من باب الأخبار عن الله لكان هذا سائغًا في اللغة لكن جعْلُها من باب الصفات إشكال ..  
 ليتك لا تخرج عن موضوعنا وهو الإتيان بنقل عن السلف يدلّ على أنّ الساق واليد والعين صفات في حق الله .. لك تحياتي*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *أنا لا اعرف كيف جعلت الوجه واليد ليس من صفات البشر ولم تجعلنا حتي كالنبات ، فلو قيل لك صف لنا النبات فسوف تقول له ورق وله وكذ وكذا
> **##
> 
>  ليتك لا تخرج عن موضوعنا وهو الإتيان بنقل عن السلف يدلّ على أنّ الساق واليد والعين صفات في حق الله .. لك تحياتي*


قال الشافعي: (لله تبارك وتعالى أسماء وصفات جاء بها كتابه وأخبر بها نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته ... أنه سميع، وأن له يدين بقوله: ( بَلْ يَدَاهُ مَبْسُوطَتَانِ)   وأن له يمينًا بقوله: (وَالسَّمَاوَات   مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ) ...). طبقات الحنابلة لأبي يعلى: (1/ 282).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال أبو الحسن الأشعري: (وأجمعوا على أنه عز وجل يسمع ويرى).  رسالة إلى أهل الثغر: (صـ 225).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الحافظ ابن كثير في رسالته: (العقائد) : (فإذا نطق الكتاب العزيز، ووردت الأخبار الصحيحة، بإثبات السمع والبصر والعين والوجه والعلم والقوة والقدرة والعظمة والمشيئة والإرادة والقول والكلام والرضى والسخط والحب والبغض والفرح والضحك؛ وجب اعتقاد حقيقته؛ من غير تشبيهٍ بشيء من ذلك بصفات المربوبين المخلوقين، والانتهاء إلى ما قاله الله سبحانه وتعالى ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ ولا زيادة عليه، ولا تكييف له، ولا تشبيه، ولا تحريف، ولا تبديل، ولا تغيير، وإزالة لفظ عما تعرفه العرب وتصرفه عليه، والإمساك عما سوى ذلك).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *أنا لا اعرف كيف جعلت الوجه واليد ليس من صفات البشر ولم تجعلنا حتي كالنبات ، فلو قيل لك صف لنا النبات فسوف تقول له ورق وله وكذ وكذا
> **##
> أخي التبليغي .. 
> هناك فرق بين الصفة والوصف، لك أن تصف الشخص وتُخبر عنه بما يصحّ عنه لكن ليس لك أن تجعل شيئًا ما من صفاته وهو غير متعلّقٍ بذاته الكاملة .. لك أن تصف شخصًا فتقول : خالدٌ له يدٌ ورجلٌ لكن لا يصح أن تقول خالدٌ رجلٌ أو خالدٌ يدٌ .. لو جعلنا اليد والساق من باب الأخبار عن الله لكان هذا سائغًا في اللغة لكن جعْلُها من باب الصفات إشكال ..  
> *


الصفة: (هي الاسم الدال على بعض أحوال الذات وهي الأمارة اللازمة بذات الموصوف الذي يُعرف بها)      (4)، (وهي ما وقع الوصف مشتقًا منها، وهو دالٌ عليها، وذلك مثل العلم والقدرة ونحوه).       (5) 
وقـال ابن فارس: (الصفة: الأمارة اللازمة للشيء)       (6)، وقال: (النعت: وصفك الشيء بما فيه من حسن)
فلماذا فرقت بين الصفة والوصف؟

----------


## التبليغي

يا صديقي المحترم انا لم اخرج عن الموضوع.وانا مستعد اكون تحت امرك.وكل الاعضاء هنا في خدمتك. لكن اثبت لنا انك تريد عقيده السلف ولا تريد الجدال.وانا لن اطلب منك غير انك توافق السلف في مسأله الكلام.وبعد ذلك كلنا مستعدين نكون معك

----------


## التبليغي

سوف اتوقف عن الكتابه . وإن شاء الله قد يكون لي عوده الي مجلسكم المحترم@وهذه بعض اقوال السلف في إثبات صفه اليد . وهي علي سبيل المثال فقط . وليست بديل  لكلام اسحاق القوي ولكنها شواهد   ‏@‏@@@قال الدرامي"فهو الله الرحمن الرحيم قريب مجيب متكلم قائل، وشاء مريد فعال لما يريد، الأول قبل كل شيء والآخر بعد كل شيء له الأمر من قبل ومن بعد وله الخلق والأمر، تبارك الله رب العالمين وله الأسماء الحسنى يسبح له ما في السموات والأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم يقبض ويبسط ويتكلم ويرضى ويسخط ويغضب ويحب ويبغض ويكره ويضحك ويأمر وينهى، ذو الوجه الكريم والسمع السميع والبصر البصير والكلام المبين واليدين والقبضتين والقدرة والسلطان والعظمة والعلم الأزلي لم يزل كذلك ولا يزال، استوى على عرشه فبان من خلقه لا تخفى عليه منهم خافية، علمه بهم محيط وبصره فيهم نافذ، ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير. فبهذا الرب نؤمن وإياه نعبد وله نصلي ونسجد فمن قصد بعبادته إلى إله بخلاف هذه الصفات فإنما يعبد غير الله وليس معبوده بإله"@@@@قال عبد الرحمن بن القاسم 191 هـ"لا ينبغي لأحد أن يصف الله إلا بما وصف به نفسه في القرآن، ولا يشبه يديه بشيء، ولا وجهه بشيء، ولكن يقول: له يدان كما وصف نفسه في القرآن، وله وجه كما وصف نفسه، يقف عندما وصف به نفسه في الكتاب، فإنه تبارك وتعالى لا مثل له ولا شبيه، ولكن هو الله لا إله إلا هو كما وصف نفسه"@@@@قال خُشَيْش بن أصرم . 253 هـ "وأنكر جهم أن يكون لله سمع وبصر وقد أخبرنا الله عز و جل في كتابه ووصف نفسه في كتابه قال الله تعالى ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير ثم أخبر عن خلقه قال عز و جل فجعلناه سميعا بصيرا فهذه صفة من صفات الله أخبرنا أنها في خلقه غير أنا لا نقول إن سمعه كسمع الآدميين ولا بصره كأبصارهم وقال لقد سمع الله قول الذين قالوا أن الله فقير ونحن أغنياء سنكتب ما قالوا وقتلهم الأنبياء بغير حق ونقول ذوقوا عذاب الحريق وقال فاذهبا بآياتنا إنا معكم مستمعون وقال أم يحسبون أنا لا نسمع سرهم ونجواهم وقوله يا أبت لم تعبد ما لا يسمع ولا يبصر وقال إني معكما اسمع وأرى وقال وألقيت عليك محبة مني ولتصنع على عيني وقال كي نسبحك كثيرا ونذكرك كثيرا إنك كنت بنا بصيرا وقال الذي يراك حين تقوم وتقلبك في الساجدين وقال فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون وقال لما خلقت بيدي وقال ذلك بما قدمت يداك وقال ويبقى وجه ربك وقال فولوا وجوهكم وقال وتوكل على الحي الذي لا يموت وقال أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون ثم قال لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى فقد وصف الله من نفسه أشياء جعلها في خلقه"وقال"وأنكر جهم أن يكون لله تعالى يد، وكذب على الله عز و جل"@@@@قال أبو بكر المَرُّوْذِيُّ ت 275هـ : سَأَلْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عَنِ الْأَحَادِيثِ الَّتِي تَرُدُّهَا الْجَهْمِيَّةُ فِي الصِّفَاتِ ، وَالرُّؤْيَةِ ، وَالْإِسْرَاءِ ، وَقِصَّةِ الْعَرْشِ ، فَصَحَّحَهَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، وَقَالَ : " قَدْ تَلَقَّتْهَا الْعُلَمَاءُ بِالْقَبُولِ ،نُسَلِّمُ الْأَخْبَارَ كَمَا جَاءَتْ ، قَالَ : فَقُلْتُ لَهُ : إِنَّ رَجُلًا اعْتَرَضَ فِي بَعْضِ هَذِهِ الْأَخْبَارِ كَمَا جَاءَتْ فَقَالَ: يُجْفَى ، وَقَالَ : مَا اعْتِرَاضُهُ فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ ، يُسَلِّمُ الْأَخْبَارَ كَمَا جَاءَتْ ؟" ‏@‏@@@@ قلت :وقد تكلم سلام بن أبي مطيع عن احاديث الصفات التي انكرتها الجهميه @قال أبو زرعة الرازي : حدثنا هدبة بن خالد قال : سمعت سلام بن أبي مطيع يقول :"ويلكم ما تنكرون هذا الأمر ، والله ما في الحديث شيء إلا وفي القرآن ما هو أثبت منه يقول الله تعالى ـ إن الله سميع بصير ـ ويحذركم الله نفسه ـ تعلم ما في نفسي ولا أعلم ما في نفسك ـ ثم استوى على العرش ـ والسموات مطويات بيمينه ـ ما منعك أن تسجد لما خلقت بيدي ـ وكلم الله موسى تكليما ـ إنني أنا الله ـ قال فما زال في ذا من العصر إلى المغرب" ‎ ‎ ‏ @وكذلك الحافظ ابن ماجه ذكر صفه اليد في باب فيما أنكرت الجهمية ، قال حدثنا هشام بن عمار ومحمد بن الصباح قالا حدثنا عبد العزيز بن أبي حازم حدثني أبيعنعبيد الله بن مقسم عن عبد الله بن عمرأنه قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو على المنبر يقول يأخذ الجبار سماواته وأرضه بيده وقبض بيده فجعل يقبضها ويبسطها ثم يقول أنا الجبار أين الجبارون أين المتكبرون ...وذكر احاديث اخري @وكذلك أبو داود في سننه في باب في الرد على الجهمية ، قال | 732حدثنا عثمان بن أبي شيبة ومحمد بن العلاءأن أبا أسامةأخبرهم عن عمر بن حمزة قال قال سالم أخبرني عبد الله بن عمرقال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يطوي الله السماوات يوم القيامة ثم يأخذهن بيده اليمنى ثم يقول أنا الملك أين الجبارون أين المتكبرون ثم يطوي الأرضين ثم يأخذهن قال ابن العلاء بيده الأخرى ثم يقول أنا الملك أين الجبارون أين المتكبرون@@@@وقال حماد بن زيد :مَثَلُ الجهمية مثل رجل قيل له: أفي دارك نخلة؟ قال: نعم. قيل: فلها خوص؟ قال: لا. قيل: فلها سعف؟ قال: لا. قيل: فلها كَرَب؟ قال: لا. قيل: فلها جذع؟ قال: لا. قيل: فلها أصل؟ قال: لا. قيل: فلا نخلة في دارك. هؤلاء مِثل الجهمية قيل لهم: لكم ربّ؟ قالوا: نعم. قيل: يتكلم؟ قالوا: لا. قيل: فله يد؟ قالوا: لا. قيل: فله قدم؟ قالوا: لا. قيل: فله إصبع؟ قالوا: لا. قيل: فيرضى ويغضب؟ قالوا: لا. قيل: فلا رب لكم"  و.............. والسلام عليكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *أنا لا اعرف كيف جعلت الوجه واليد ليس من صفات البشر ولم تجعلنا حتي كالنبات ، فلو قيل لك صف لنا النبات فسوف تقول له ورق وله وكذ وكذا
> **##
> أخي التبليغي .. 
> هناك فرق بين الصفة والوصف،*



قال شيخ الإسلام: (والصفة والوصف تارة يراد به الكلام الذي يوصف به الموصوف؛ كقول الصحابي في {قل هو الله أحد} أحبها لأنها صفة الرحمن، وتارة يراد به المعاني التي دل عليها الكلام: كالعلم والقدرة. والجهمية والمعتزلة وغيرهم تنكر هذه وتقول: إنما الصفات مجرد العبارة التي يعبر بها عن الموصوف. والكلابية ومن اتبعهم من الصفاتية قد يفرقون بين الصفة والوصف فيجعلون الوصف هو القول؛ والصفة المعنى القائم بالموصوف. وأما جماهير الناس فيعلمون أن كل واحد من لفظ الصفة والوصف مصدر في الأصل؛ كالوعد والعدة؛ والوزن والزنة؛ وأنه يراد به تارة هذا؛ وتارة هذا. ولما كان أولئك الجهمية ينفون أن يكون لله وصف قائم به: علم أو قدرة؛ أو إرادة أو كلام - وقد أثبتها المسلمون - صاروا يقولون: هؤلاء أثبتوا صفات زائدة على الذات. وقد صار طائفة من مناظريهم الصفاتية يوافقونهم على هذا الإطلاق ويقولون: الصفات زائدة على الذات التي وصفوا - لها صفات ووصف - فيشعرون الناس أن هناك ذاتا متميزة عن الصفات وأن لها صفات متميزة عن الذات. ويشنع نفاة الصفات بشناعات ليس هذا موضعها وقد بينا فسادها في غير هذا الموضع). مجموع الفتاوى: (3/ 335).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال شيخ الإسلام: (إن من نفى شيئًا من الصفات لكون إثباته تجسيمًا وتشبيهًا، يقول له المثبت: قولي فيما أثبته من الصفات والأسماء كقولك فيما أثبته من ذلك، فإن تنازعا في الصفات الخبرية، أو العلو، أو الرؤية أو نحو ذلك وقال له النافي: هذا يستلزم التجسيم والتشبيه؛ لأنه لا يعقل ما هو كذلك إلا الجسم، قال المثبت: لا يعقل ما له حياة, وعلم, وقدرة, وسمع, وبصر, وكلام, وإرادة إلا ما هو جسم، فإذا جاز لك أن تثبت هذه الصفات وتقول: الموصوف بها ليس بجسم، جاز لي مثل ما جاز لك من إثبات تلك الصفات مع أن الموصوف بها ليس بجسم، فإذن جاز أن يثبت مسمَّى بهذه الأسماء ليس بجسم. فإن قال له: هذه معان وتلك أبعاض، قال له: الرضا, والغضب, والحب, والبغض, معان، واليد, والوجه – وإن كان بعضاً – فالسمع, والبصر, والكلام أعراض لا تقوم إلا بجسم، فإن جاز لك إثباتها مع أنها ليست أعراضاً ومحلها ليس بجسم، جاز لي أن أثبت هذه مع أنها ليست أبعاضًا). درء تعارض العقل: (١/ ١٢٧ _ ١٢٨).

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

_قال الشافعي: (لله تبارك وتعالى أسماء وصفات جاء بها كتابه وأخبر بها نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته ... أنه سميع، وأن له يدين بقوله: ( بَلْ يَدَاهُ مَبْسُوطَتَانِ) ). طبقات الحنابلة لأبي يعلى: (1/ 282)._
##
*النقل الكامل لكلام الشافعي لا يدل على ما قلت : (فإن خالف ذلك بعد ثبوت الحجة عليه فهو بالله كافر فأما قبل ثبوت الحجة عليه من جهة الخبر فمعذور بالجهل لأن علم ذلك لا يدرك بالعقل ولا بالروية والفكر ونحو ذلك أخبار اللَّه سبحانه وَتَعَالَى أتانا أنه سميع وأن له يدين بقوله " بَلْ يَدَاهُ مبسوطتان " وأن له يمينا بقوله " وَالسَّمَوَاتُ مطويات بيمينه " وأن له وجها بقوله " كُلُّ شيء هالك إلا وجهه " وقوله " وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الجلال والإكرام ")
*

_قال أبو الحسن الأشعري: (وأجمعوا على أنه عز وجل يسمع ويرى). رسالة إلى أهل الثغر: (صـ 225)._
##
*لا أدري ما علاقته بالموضوع الذي نحن بصدده ..*

*قال الحافظ ابن كثير في رسالته: (العقائد) : (فإذا نطق الكتاب العزيز، ووردت الأخبار الصحيحة، بإثبات السمع والبصر والعين والوجه والعلم والقوة والقدرة والعظمة والمشيئة والإرادة والقول والكلام والرضى والسخط والحب والبغض والفرح والضحك ..).*
##
_الإمام ابن كثير جاء بعد السلف ._

_الصفة: (هي الاسم الدال على بعض أحوال الذات وهي الأمارة اللازمة بذات الموصوف الذي يُعرف بها) وقـال ابن فارس: (الصفة: الأمارة اللازمة للشيء) (6)، وقال: (النعت: وصفك الشيء بما فيه من حسن) فلماذا فرقت بين الصفة والوصف؟ 
قال شيخ الإسلام: (والصفة والوصف تارة .._
##
*مع أنّ بعض اللغويين يجعلون الصفة أخص من الوصف إلا أنّه على القول بأنّهما مترادفان فلا يصح أيضًا أن نقول بأنّ اليد صفة من صفات الله ، وإنما يصح أن نُخبر عن الله أو نصفه بأنّ له يدًا فنقول : الله له يد ولا نقول : الله يدٌ ، وجملة (الله له يدٌ) سواء اعتبرناها من الأوصاف أو من الأخبار لا تساوي جملة ( الله يدٌ) .
وعلى هذا فعلى القول بالترادف يصح أن نقول: من صفات الله أن له يدًا وعينًا، ومن صفاته أنّه عنده رحمةً سبقت غضبه، ومن صفاته أنّ له سمعًا وبصرًا ونحو ذلك، لكن عندما نفصّل في الصفة فنسأل : هل الرحمة والسمع والبصر من صفات الله ؛ فالجواب : نعم هي ملازمة للموصوف بكليته ويصح الإخبار بها عنه فنقول: الله سميع، الله رحيم ..
أمّا لو سألنا: هل اليد صفة من صفات الله؛ فالجواب : لا فاليد لا تلازم كامل الموصوف ولا يصح الإخبار بها عن الموصوف فلا يصح أن نقول: الله يدٌ ..
باختصار : هل اليد والساق هي صفة في لغة العرب ؟ الجواب : لا فالعقل لا يعقل كونها صفة، فكيف نجعلها صفة في حق الله تعالى.*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> _قال الشافعي: (لله تبارك وتعالى أسماء وصفات جاء بها كتابه وأخبر بها نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته ... أنه سميع، وأن له يدين بقوله: ( بَلْ يَدَاهُ مَبْسُوطَتَانِ) ). طبقات الحنابلة لأبي يعلى: (1/ 282)._
> ##
> *النقل الكامل لكلام الشافعي لا يدل على ما قلت : (فإن خالف ذلك بعد ثبوت الحجة عليه فهو بالله كافر فأما قبل ثبوت الحجة عليه من جهة الخبر فمعذور بالجهل لأن علم ذلك لا يدرك بالعقل ولا بالروية والفكر ونحو ذلك أخبار اللَّه سبحانه وَتَعَالَى أتانا أنه سميع وأن له يدين بقوله " بَلْ يَدَاهُ مبسوطتان " وأن له يمينا بقوله " وَالسَّمَوَاتُ مطويات بيمينه " وأن له وجها بقوله " كُلُّ شيء هالك إلا وجهه " وقوله " وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الجلال والإكرام ")
> *


بل أنقل أنا لك الكلام أتم مما نقلت وأمعن النظر في ما هو باللون الأحمر: (قرأت عَلَى المبارك قلت: له أخبرك مُحَمَّد بْن عَلِيِّ بْنِ الفتح قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنَا عَلِيّ بْن مردك قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْد الرَّحْمَنِ بْن أبي حاتم قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا يونس ابن عبد الأعلى المصري قَالَ: سمعت أبا عَبْد اللَّه مُحَمَّد بْن إِدْرِيسَ الشافعي يقول وقد سئل عَنْ صفات اللَّه وما ينبغي أن يؤمن به فقال: لله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى أسماء وصفات جاء بها كتابه وأخبر بها نبيه - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أمته لا يسمع أحدًا من خلق اللَّه قامت عليه الحجة أن القرآن نزل به وصح عنه بقول النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فيما روى عنه العدل فإن خالف ذلك بعد ثبوت الحجة عليه فهو بالله كافر فأما قبل ثبوت الحجة عليه من جهة الخبر فمعذور بالجهل لأن علم ذلك لا يدرك بالعقل ولا بالروية والفكر ونحو ذلك أخبار اللَّه سبحانه وَتَعَالَى أتانا أنه سميع وأن له يدين بقوله " بَلْ يَدَاهُ مبسوطتان " وأن له يمينا بقوله " وَالسَّمَوَاتُ مطويات بيمينه " وأن له وجها بقوله " كُلُّ شيء هالك إلا وجهه " وقوله " وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الجلال والإكرام " وأن له قدما بقول النَّبِيّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -: " حتى يضع الرب فيها قدمه " يعني جهنم وأنه يضحك من عبده المؤمن بقول النَّبِيّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - للذي قتل فِي سبيل اللَّه " إنه لقي اللَّه وهو يضحك " إليه وأنه يهبط كل ليلة إلى سماء الدنيا بخبر رَسُول اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بذلك وأنه ليس بأعور بقول النَّبِيّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -: " إذ ذكر الدجال فقال: إنه أعور وإن ربكم ليس بأعور " وأن المؤمنين يرون ربهم يوم القيامة بأبصارهم كما يرون القمر ليلة البدر وأن له إصبعا بقول النَّبِيّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -: " ما من قلب إلا وهو بين إصبعين من أصابع الرحمن عَزَّ وَجَلَّ " فإن هذه المعاني التي وصف اللَّه بها نفسه ووصفه بها رسوله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مما لا يدرك حقيقته بالفكر والروية فلا يكفر بالجهل بها أحد إلا بعد انتهاء الخبر إليه بها فإن كان الوارد بذلك خبرًا يقوم فِي الفهم مقام المشاهدة فِي السماع وجبت الدينونة عَلَى سامعه بحقيقته والشهادة عليه كما عاين وسمع من رَسُول اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وسلم - ولكن يثبت هذه الصفات وينفي التشبيه كما نفي ذلك عَنْ نفسه تعالى ذكره فقال: " لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السميع البصير ").

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

سبق معنا أنّه يصح الوصف بأنّ لله يدًا .. ويصح عند من يرى الترادف أن يقول : من صفات الله أن له يدًا .. كما قد يُفهم من كلام الشافعي .. لكن الذي لا يصح هو أن تقول : اليد صفة من صفات الله .. وهذا ما لم يقله الشافعي في النقل السابق ..

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> سبق معنا أنّه يصح الوصف بأنّ لله يدًا .. لكن الذي لا يصح هو أن تقول : اليد صفة من صفات الله ..


وكأنك تقول: يصح أن نقول: يلعب الولد فوق الشجرة ، ولا يصح أن نقول: الولد يلعب فوق الشجرة !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

> *أنا لا اعرف كيف جعلت الوجه واليد ليس من صفات البشر ولم تجعلنا حتي كالنبات ، فلو قيل لك صف لنا النبات فسوف تقول له ورق وله وكذ وكذا
> **##
> أخي التبليغي .. 
> هناك فرق بين الصفة والوصف، لك أن تصف الشخص وتُخبر عنه بما يصحّ عنه لكن ليس لك أن تجعل شيئًا ما من صفاته وهو غير متعلّقٍ بذاته الكاملة .. لك أن تصف شخصًا فتقول : خالدٌ له يدٌ ورجلٌ لكن لا يصح أن تقول خالدٌ رجلٌ أو خالدٌ يدٌ .. لو جعلنا اليد والساق من باب الأخبار عن الله لكان هذا سائغًا في اللغة لكن جعْلُها من باب الصفات إشكال ..  
>  ليتك لا تخرج عن موضوعنا وهو الإتيان بنقل عن السلف يدلّ على أنّ الساق واليد والعين صفات في حق الله .. لك تحياتي*


أظن أن الأخ علاوة قد جاءك بما تريد، فهاهو إمام من أئمة السلف يمثل للصفات باليدين، وننتظر منك تراجعا صريحا عن تعصبك لكلام الددو الأشعري، وأن تعترف بخطئه الذي وقف فيه، كما أسلف سابقا، للدفاع عن الأشاعرة، 
الذين لو أنكر عليهم السني السلفي تأويلهم لهذه الصفات، قيل:لم يسمها السلف صفات فلا وجه لإنكاركم عليهم.

وفق الله الجميع للتجرد للحق والبعد عن الهوى والتعصب للآراء

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

> سبق معنا أنّه يصح الوصف بأنّ لله يدًا .. ويصح عند من يرى الترادف أن يقول : من صفات الله أن له يدًا .. كما قد يُفهم من كلام الشافعي .. لكن الذي لا يصح هو أن تقول : اليد صفة من صفات الله .. وهذا ما لم يقله الشافعي في النقل السابق ..


عرفت فالزم!(وذلك إلى غاية قولك:كما قد يفهم من كلام الشافعي)(ولاحاجة ل”قد”ههنا)، وما بعد ذلك فلا شيء. وذرك منه.

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

*أيها الإخوة : أنا مستعدّ للتراجع وليس كلام الددو عندي معصومًا .. 
فقط أريد إيضاح الإشكال التالي وسأتراجع بعد حلّ الإشكال وهو : 
هل عبارة : ( خالد له يدٌ) تساوي (خالدٌ يدٌ) ؟
هل عبارة : (خالد يوصَفُ بأنّ له يدًا) تساوي ( خالدٌ يُوصف بأنّه يدٌ) 
إذا لم تكن العبارتان متساويتان فالشيخ الددو إنّما نفى العبارة الثانية في السؤالين السابقين؛ فاليد لا يُخبر بها عن الموصوف بخلاف السمع والبصر والعلم ، فلا يصح أن نقول عن اليد والعين والساق بأنّها صفات لله لكن يصح أن نقول بأنّ من أوصاف الله أنّ له يدًا وعينًا .. بالتأمل في العبارتين السابقتين يظهر الفرق ..

فعلًا التجرّد للحق وعدم التعصب للرجال أمر صعب ويحتاج إلى مجاهدة .. نسألُ الله أن يوفقنا وإياكم لذلك ..*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *أيها الإخوة : أنا مستعدّ للتراجع وليس كلام الددو عندي معصومًا .. 
> فقط أريد إيضاح الإشكال التالي وسأتراجع بعد حلّ الإشكال وهو : 
> هل عبارة : ( خالد له يدٌ) تساوي (خالدٌ يدٌ) ؟
> هل عبارة : (خالد يوصَفُ بأنّ له يدًا) تساوي ( خالدٌ يُوصف بأنّه يدٌ) 
> إذا لم تكن العبارتان متساويتان فالشيخ الددو إنّما نفى العبارة الثانية في السؤالين السابقين؛ فاليد لا يُخبر بها عن الموصوف بخلاف السمع والبصر والعلم ، فلا يصح أن نقول عن اليد والعين والساق بأنّها صفات لله لكن يصح أن نقول بأنّ من أوصاف الله أنّ له يدًا وعينًا .. بالتأمل في العبارتين السابقتين يظهر الفرق ..
> 
> فعلًا التجرّد للحق وعدم التعصب للرجال أمر صعب ويحتاج إلى مجاهدة .. نسألُ الله أن يوفقنا وإياكم لذلك ..*



تأمل كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية هذا:


قال شيخ الإسلام: (والصفة والوصف تارة يراد به الكلام الذي يوصف به الموصوف؛ كقول الصحابي في {قل هو الله أحد} أحبها لأنها صفة الرحمن، وتارة يراد به المعاني التي دلَّ عليها الكلام: كالعلم والقدرة. والجهمية والمعتزلة وغيرهم تنكر هذه وتقول:
إنما الصفات مجرد العبارة التي يعبر بها عن الموصوف.
 والكلابية ومن اتبعهم من الصفاتية قد يفرقون بين الصفة والوصف فيجعلون الوصف هو القول؛ والصفة المعنى القائم بالموصوف.
وأما جماهير الناس فيعلمون أن كل واحد من لفظ الصفة والوصف مصدر في الأصل؛  كالوعد والعدة؛ والوزن والزنة، وأنه يراد به تارة هذا؛ وتارة هذا. 
ولما  كان أولئك الجهمية ينفون أن يكون لله وصف قائم به: علم أو قدرة؛ أو إرادة  أو كلام - وقد أثبتها المسلمون - صاروا يقولون: هؤلاء أثبتوا صفات زائدة  على الذات. وقد صار طائفة من مناظريهم الصفاتية يوافقونهم على هذا الإطلاق  ويقولون: الصفات زائدة على الذات التي وصفوا - لها صفات ووصف - فيشعرون  الناس أن هناك ذاتًا متميزة عن الصفات وأن لها صفات متميزة عن الذات. ويشنع  نفاة الصفات بشناعات ليس هذا موضعها وقد بينا فسادها في غير هذا الموضع). مجموع الفتاوى: (3/ 335).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*المطلب التاسع: هل الصفة هي الموصوف أو غيره؟
* 
هذه المسألة شبيهة بمسألة: هل الاسم هو المسمى أو غيره، وكل ذلك من  الألفاظ المجملة التي كان للسلف – رحمهم الله – فيها موقف واضح محدَّد، وهو  أنه لا ينبغي إطلاق النَّفي ولا الإثبات، بل لابد من الاستفصال.
والمهمُّ  هنا قبل عرض الخلاف في ذلك وبيان الراجح، توضيح منشأ بحث هذه المسألة: أي  مسألة هل الصفة هي الموصوف أو غيره، والتي يعبر عنها أحيانًا بالقول: هل  الصفات هي الذات أو غيرها، والذي يظهر أن ذلك نشأ من خلال ردود أهل الكلام  على النصارى:
أ- فالنصارى قالوا: إن كلمة الله التي بها خلق كل شيء  تجسدت بإنسان، فكان من ردود أهل الإسلام عليهم – لبيان باطلهم – أن بينوا  تهافت قولهم: إن كلمة الله بها خلق كل شيء، لأن الخالق هو الله، وهو خلق  الأشياء بقوله "كن" وهو كلامه، فالخالق لم يخلق به الأشياء، فالكلام الذي  به خلقت الأشياء ليس هو الخالق لها، بل به خلق الأشياء، فضلال هؤلاء أنهم  جعلوا الكلمة هي الخلق. والكلمة مجرد الصفة، والصفة ليست خالقة، وإن كانت  الصفة مع الموصوف فهذا هو الخالق، ليس هو المخلوق به، والفرق بين الخالق  للسموات والأرض والكلمة التي بها خلقت السموات والأرض أمر ظاهر معروف،  كالفرق بين القدرة والقادر...  (1)  فهؤلاء النصارى جعلوا الصفة غير الموصوف، وجعلوها خالقة، بل جعلوها حلَّت في أحد المخلوقات.
ب-  وكان من آثار مناقشة أهل الكلام – وخاصة المعتزلة – للنصارى أن تطرقوا  لهذا الموضوع كثيرًا، فنشأت شبهة تعدد القدماء، وأن إثبات صفة لله يلزم منه  أن تكون قديمة، وإذا كانت غير الموصوف لزم تعدد القدماء، فظنُّوا – أي  المعتزلة – أن تحقيق التوحيد، والخلوص من شرك النصارى لا يتم إلا بنفي جميع  الصفات عن الله تعالى, وبنوا ذلك على:
- أن الصفة غير الموصوف، وغير الذات.
- وأن الصفة لله لابد أن تكون قديمة.
والنتيجة أن إثبات الصفات لله يلزم منه تعدد القدماء، وهو باطل       (2)  .
والعجيب أن هؤلاء المعتزلة – هم أرباب الكلام, والبحث في  المعقولات – لم تستوعب عقولهم أن الذات لا يمكن أن تنفك عن صفاتها، ومن  ثمَّ فلا شبهة ولا تعدد.
ج- فلما جاءت الأشعرية وغيرهم اهتموا ببحث هذه  المسألة، وصاروا يستخدمون عبارات معينة عن بيان قدم الذات والصفات، كأن  يقولوا: الربُّ قديم، وصفته قديمة، ولا يقولون: الربُّ وصفاته قديمان لما  في العطف والتثنية من الإشعار بالتغاير، أو يقولون: الربُّ بصفاته قديم،  وهكذا.
 كما بينوا أن الصفات لا يقال هي الذات ولا غيره، حذرًا من هذه  الشبهة التي وقع فيها المعتزلة.
وخلاصة الأقوال في الصفة هل هي الموصوف أو غيره هي:
1- قول من يقول: الصفة غير الموصوف، أو الصفات غير الذات، وهذا قول المعتزلة, والكرامية، والمعتزلة تنفي الصفات، والكرامية تثبتها       (3)  .
2- قول من يفرق بين الأمرين، ولا يجمع بينهما، فيقول: أنا  أقول مفرقًا: إن الصفة ليست هي الموصوف، وأقول: إنها ليست غير الموصوف ولكن  لا أجمع بين السلبين فأقول: ليست الموصوف ولا غيره، لأنَّ الجمع بين  النَّفي فيه من الإيهام ما ليس في التفريق، وهذا قول أبي الحسن الأشعري،  الذي يقول على هذا: الموصوف قديم، والصفة قديمة، ولا يقول عند الجمع:  قديمان، كما لا يقال عند الجمع: لا هو الموصوف, ولا غيره       (4)  .
3- جاء بعد الأشعري من الأشاعرة من يجوز الجمع بين السلبين،  وصاروا يقولون: ليست الصفة هي الموصوف ولا غيره، كما صاروا يجوزون إطلاق  القول بإثبات قديمين، وصار هؤلاء يردُّون على المعتزلة الذين قالوا لهم:  يلزم من ذلك إثبات قديمين بعدة ردود منها "أن كونهما قديمين لا يوجب  تماثلهما, كالسواد والبياض اشتراكًا في كونهما مخالفين للجوهر، ومع هذا لا  يجب تماثلهما, وأنَّه ليس معنى القديم معنى الإله... ولأنَّ النَّبيَّ  محدث, وصفاته محدثة، وليس إذا كان الموصوف نبيًّا وجب أن يكون صفاته  أنبياء؛ لكونها محدثة، كذلك لا يجب إذا كانت الصفات قديمة والموصوف بها  قديماً أن تكون آلهة لكونها قديمة"       (5)  ، وهذا قول الباقلاني       (6)  ، والقاضي أبي يعلى       (7)  .
4- أن هذا الكلام فيه إجمال، وأن لفظ "الغير" فيه إجمال، ومن  ثَمَّ فلابد من التفصيل، وهؤلاء لا يقولون عن الصفة: إنها الموصوف, ولا  يقولون: إنها غيره، ولا يقولون: ليست هي الموصوف ولا غيره. ويلاحظ أن  المقصود ليس إثبات قول ثالث كما هو قول الباقلاني والقاضي أبي يعلى الذين  قالوا ليست الصفة هي الموصوف ولا غيره – فإن هذا قول ثالث، بل المقصود أنه  لا ينبغي الإطلاق: نفيًا وإثباتًا، وهم تركوا إطلاق اللفظين لما في ذلك من  الإجمال.
وهذا قول جمهور أهل السنَّة، كالإمام أحمد وغيره، كما أنَّه قول ابن كلاب       (8)  .
وهؤلاء قالوا: لفظ "الغير" فيه إجمال".
- فقد يراد به  المباين المنفصل، ويعبر عنه بأن الغيرين ما جاز وجود أحدهما وعدمه، أو ما  جاز مفارقة أحدهما الآخر بزمان, أو مكان, أو وجود.
- وقد يراد بالغير ما ليس هو عين الشيء، ويعبر بأنه ما جاز العلم بأحدهما دون الآخر       (9)  .
وهناك فرق بين الأمرين، وعلى هذا فيفصل الأمر:
1- فإذا  قيل: هل الصفات هي الموصوف أو غيره؟ قيل: إن أريد بالغير الأول، وهو ما جاز  مفارقة أحدهما الآخر، فليست الصفة غير الموصوف، وإن أريد بالغير المعنى  الثاني – وهو ما جاز العلم بأحدهما دون الآخر – فالصفة غير الموصوف.
فمن  قال: عن الصفة هي الموصوف، قاصدًا بذلك أنها ليست غيره بالمعنى الأول للفظ  الغير، فقوله صحيح، وكذا إن قال: الصفة غير الموصوف قاصدًا بالغير المعنى  الثاني فكلامه صحيح أيضًا. وعكس الأمرين باطل، والسلف يقولون بهذا التفصيل،  ومن المعلوم أن الموصوف لا تنفك عنه صفاته.
2- وإذا قيل: هل الصفات  زائدة على الدليل، أو هل الصفات هي الذات أو غيرها؟ قالوا: إن أريد بالذات  المجردة التي يقر بها نفاة الصفات فالصفات زائدة عليها، وهي غير الذات، وإن  أريد بالذات الذات الموجودة في الخارج فتلك لا تكون موجودة إلا بصفاتها  اللازمة والصفات ليست زائدة على الذات، ولا غيرها بهذا المعنى.
ومن ذلك يتضح خطأ وصواب من أطلق القول بأن الصفات غير الذات أو هي الذات       (10)  ، على حسب ما لفظ الغير، والذات من الإجمال.
وبذلك يتبين أرجحية  مذهب السلف حين لم يطلقوا الأمرين في ذلك، بل فصلوا واستفصلوا عن المراد,  فإن كان حقًّا قبلوه, وإن كان باطلاً ردُّوه       (11)  .

http://www.dorar.net/enc/firq/250

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الشيخ عبد العزيز الرجحي في شرحه للطحاوية: (1/ 33) شاملة: (فلا يقال: إن الصفة غير الموصوف،  ولا يقال: إنها هي الموصوف، ولا يقال: الصفة زائدة على الموصوف، ولا يقال  غير زائدة بل لا بد من التفصيل، بل يقال: إن أردتم بذلك أن الرب -سبحانه  وتعالى- له ذات منفصلة عن الصفة فهذا قول باطل.
قول الصفة غير الموصوف، وأن ذات الرب -سبحانه وتعالى- غير متصفة بالصفات، وأن هناك ذات مجردة منفصلة عن الصفات فهذا باطل.
وإن  أردتم أن الصفات لها معنى يفهم منها غير ما يفهم من الصفات فهذا صحيح، لكن  ليس هناك ذات منفصلة عن الصفات، بل الذات لا بد أن توصف بالصفات، فليس  هناك ذات مجردة إلا في الذهن.
فإن أردتم أن هناك ذاتًا مجردة منقطعة عن  الصفات فهذا باطل فلا يقال: إن الصفات غير ذلك، وإن أردتم أن الذات متصلة  بالصفات فهذا معنى صحيح.
وهناك فرق بين أن يقال: الصفات غير الذات وبين  أن يقال: الصفات غير الله، فالقول بأن الصفات غير الله باطل؛ لأن الله  -تعالى- لأن اسم الله اسم له -سبحانه وتعالى- متصف بصفاته اسم للذات  المقدسة لأسمائه وصفاته، أما الصفات غير الرب -سبحانه وتعالى- نعم الصفات  لها معان غير معنى الذات.
أما الرب، فلا يقال إن الله، إن صفات الله  غير الله، ما يقال: إن صفات الله غير الله؛ لأن الله -تعالى- اسم الرب  -سبحانه وتعالى- اسم الله ، اسم لذاته -سبحانه وتعالى- متصفا بالصفات؛  ولهذا استعان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالصفات: (أعوذ بعزة الله وقدرته من  شر ما أجد وأحاذر)(أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق) ولا يعوذ  بمخلوق عليه الصلاة والسلام (اللهم إني أعوذ برضاك من سخطك وبمعافاتك من  عقوبتك وبك منك)(وأعوذ بعظمتك أن أغتال من تحتي) استعان بالعظمة (أعوذ  بنور وجهك الذي أشرقت له الظلمات) هذا استعانة بالله، فالصفات لا تنفصل عن  الذات.
فالله -تعالى- هو الذات المقدسة المتصفة بالصفات، فالله -تعالى-  بذاته وصفاته وأسمائه هو الخالق وغيره مخلوق، فإن أريد أن هناك ذات منفصلة  مجردة عن الصفات فهذا باطل، وأن أريد أن الذات متصلة بصفاتها، نعم فهذا  صحيح).

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

*تأملتُ النقولات السابقة .. وهي بعيدة عمّا نحن بصدده .. ولا تحلّ الإشكال !
إذا كنت ترى أنّ فيها حلًّا  للإشكال فالرجاء توضيح ذلك ..*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *تأملتُ النقولات السابقة .. وهي بعيدة عمّا نحن بصدده .. ولا تحلّ الإشكال !
> إذا كنت ترى أنّ فيها حلًّا  للإشكال فالرجاء توضيح ذلك ..*


ألست تقول أن الصفة غير الموصوف، لذا يصح أن نقول من صفات الله اليد، ولا نقول أن الله يد؟

أليس هذا هو الإشكال عندك؟

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

*لا ليس هذا كلامي وليست هذه مسألتنا ..
وأنا لم أقل بأنّه يصح أن نقول بأنّ صفات الله اليد .. وإنما يصح أن نصف الله بأنّ له يدًا ..*

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

> *لا ليس هذا كلامي وليست هذه مسألتنا ..
> وأنا لم أقل بأنّه يصح أن نقول بأنّ صفات الله اليد .. وإنما يصح أن نصف الله بأنّ له يدًا ..*


أخي الحبيب، ومن قال أن صفات الله اليد؟هذا التعبير غير مستقيم، وإنما نقول: من صفات الله أن له يد.

فأنت وافقتنا بقولك:يصح أن نقول بأن الله يوصف بأن له يد، فأضفت إلى الله اليد التي قلت بأنه يصح لنا أن نصف الله بها (وهو الأمر قد كنت ترفضه بشدة في البداية)

فما الفرق إذن بين قولنا:الله يوصف بأن له يد، وبين قولنا:من صفات الله تعالى أن له يد؟

وهل يصح أن نقول بأن من صفات الله تعالى القدرة؟ستقول نعم، نقول لك:وهل يقال:الله تعالى قدرة؟!
ستقول:بل يقال:الله قدير، ولا يقال:الله قدرة

أقول لك:الله من أسمائه القدير المتضمن لصفة القدرة، والقدير يلاحظ فيه الاسم والصفة مشتقة من هذا الاسم.

فقياسك هذا على هذا ممتنع، بل قس الصفة على الصفة، فإن صح أن نقول :الله حياة والله القدرة والله السمع والله البصر والله الرحمة وهلم جرا، صح أن نقول:الله يد
فإن قلت لا يصح، فنقول:فهل ستفعل بهذه الصفات مثلما فعلت باليد، فتقول هي ليست صفات لأننا لا نقول:الله رحمة،الله قدرة...؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *لا ليس هذا كلامي وليست هذه مسألتنا ..
> وأنا لم أقل بأنّه يصح أن نقول بأنّ صفات الله اليد .. وإنما يصح أن نصف الله بأنّ له يدًا ..*


جيد، ما كلامك إذًا؟

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

أخي الحبيب، ومن قال أن صفات الله اليد؟هذا التعبير غير مستقيم، وإنما نقول: من صفات الله أن له يد.
##
خطأ مطبعي .. كنت أقصد : أن من صفات الله اليد .. 
فرق بينه وبين من قال : من صفات الله أنّ له يدًا .. بإضافة (له)
------
فأنت وافقتنا بقولك:يصح أن نقول بأن الله يوصف بأن له يد، فأضفت إلى الله اليد التي قلت بأنه يصح لنا أن نصف الله بها (وهو الأمر قد كنت ترفضه بشدة في البداية)
##
كنت ولا زلت أرفض أن يُقال أن اليد من صفات الله مثل الرحمة والعلم وغيرها ..
---------
فما الفرق إذن بين قولنا:الله يوصف بأن له يد، وبين قولنا:من صفات الله تعالى أن له يد؟
##
لا فرق وكلاهما صحيح .. المهم إضافة (له)
------------
وهل يصح أن نقول بأن من صفات الله تعالى القدرة؟ستقول نعم، نقول لك:وهل يقال:الله تعالى قدرة؟!
ستقول:بل يقال:الله قدير، ولا يقال:الله قدرة
أقول لك:الله من أسمائه القدير المتضمن لصفة القدرة، والقدير يلاحظ فيه الاسم والصفة مشتقة من هذا الاسم.
##
القدرة من صفات الله لأنّها تتعلق بالذات كاملة ويصح الإخبار بها عن الموصوف فيُقال : الله قدير .. قدير اسم يدل على صفة القدرة ويصح الإخبار به عن الموصوف .. ولا يصح الإخبار عن الله بالصفة وحدها مجرّدة عن الاسم فلا نقول : الله قدرة ..
أما اليد فلا يمكن اشتقاق اسم لها يصحّ الإخبار به عن الله .. وبالتالي فلا يصح تسميتها صفة .. وهذا هو الفرق بين القدرة واليد .. 
أمّا أن نصف الله بأن له يدًا وقدرة وعلمًا فهذا لا يفيد بأنّ هذه الأشياء في حد ذاتها صفات في حقّ الله .. 
فنحن نقول عن خالد بأنّ له يدًا وساقًا وعينًا .. ولا أحد يقول بأنّ هذه صفات لخالد وإنما هي أجزاء له .. والصفة هي التي يصح الإخبار بها عن الموصوف ولو متضمنة في أسماء  
-----------
فقياسك هذا على هذا ممتنع، بل قس الصفة على الصفة، فإن صح أن نقول :الله حياة والله القدرة والله السمع والله البصر والله الرحمة وهلم جرا، صح أن نقول:الله يد
فإن قلت لا يصح، فنقول:فهل ستفعل بهذه الصفات مثلما فعلت باليد، فتقول هي ليست صفات لأننا لا نقول:الله رحمة،الله قدرة...؟
##
إلزامك جيّد في الجملة لكن يمكن التفصّي منه بما سبق وهو أنّ السمع والبصر يمكن الإخبار بها عن الله إذا كانت في أسماء تحوي الصفة .. فنقول : الله سميع بصير ..
بينما اليد والساق لا يمكن الإخبار عن الله بها ولا يمكن جعلها في أسماء تحوي هذه الصفات .. لأنّه لا يصح الإخبار بها مطلقًا .. وهذا هو الفرق ..

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أخي بارك الله فيك أراك تدير الكلام الذي سألتك عنه وأجبت بأنك لا تعنيه بكلامك.

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

أخي الكريم .. الكلام المنقول هو في مسألة هل الصفات غير الموصوف أم لا ..

أما مسألتنا فهي : هل اليد صفة أصلًا أم لا ؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وما المانع عندك كونها صفة؟

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

> أخي الكريم .. الكلام المنقول هو في مسألة هل الصفات غير الموصوف أم لا ..
> 
> أما مسألتنا فهي : هل اليد صفة أصلًا أم لا ؟


أخي الكريم أبا البراء الجهني، الكلام الكثير لا يفيدنا في الوصول إلى نتيجة، وسيبقى حالنا كذاك الذي يقال له:”مكانك راوح”!وما أتي أهل الكلام إلا من قبل علم الكلام وكثرة الهذر العقيم، ولذلك أدعو الجميع إلى أن يكون البحث مركزا.

قلت أخي الكريم:السلف لم يجعلوا اليد من الصفات.

فأتاك الإوة بنص الشافعي.

قلت عدئذ:يصح أن نقول:الله يوصف بأن له يد، ولا يصح أن نقول بأن اليد من الصفات

أقول:هذا في الحقيقة تناقض منك، مرده الوقوع في فخ المماحكة(واعذرن   على هذا التعبير)

والسبب:لأنك إن قلت:لا يصح أن تجعل اليد من صفات الله تعالى، قلنا لك:إذن، لا يصح أن يوصف الله بها، لأن الشيء لا يوصف إلا بما كان صفة له.

فإثباتك أن الله يصح أن يوصف بأن له يد، يستلزم بالضرورة أنك تجعلها من الصفات.

وقاعدتك التي ذكرتها، وهي:يصح أن يوصف الشيء بشيء لا يكون صفة له، علاوة على أنها تنهض على كثير من التناقض، فإنها تحتاج منك لما يصدقها من الأمثلة.

فهل عندك مثال عن شيء يوصف بشيء لا يكون صفة له؟

هذا آخر كلام آراه يمكن أن يقال لك.

فإما أن تنكر أنه يصح أن يوصف الله بأن له يد، وإما أن تثبت أن اليد من الصفات.

والله الهادي سواء السبيل

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

*وما المانع عندك كونها صفة؟*
##
*المانع من ذلك اللغة، فاللغة لا تجعل اليد صفة من صفات الإنسان، كما أنّها لا تجعل العجلات صفة من صفات السيارة ! بخلاف العلم والسمع والبصر فهي تسمى صفات في لغة العرب.*

*الكلام الكثير لا يفيدنا في الوصول إلى نتيجة، وسيبقى حالنا كذاك الذي يقال له :”مكانك راوح ”! وما أتي أهل الكلام إلا من قبل علم الكلام وكثرة الهذر العقيم، ولذلك أدعو الجميع إلى أن يكون البحث مركزا.*
##
*فعلًا أخي الكريم من الصعب أن نصل إلى نتيجة إذا كان أحد الطرفين يُكابر ولا يريد الاعتراف بالخطأ ..*

_قلت أخي الكريم: السلف لم يجعلوا اليد من الصفات، فأتاك الإخوة بنص الشافعي. فقلت عندئذ: يصح أن نقول: الله يوصف بأن له يد، ولا يصح أن نقول بأن اليد من الصفات، أقول: هذا في الحقيقة تناقض منك، مرده الوقوع في فخ المماحكة(واعذرن)_
## 
*أخي الكريم حتى نعرف المماحك ممّن يريد الوصول للحق .. أرجو أن تجيب عن هذه الأسئلة :
هل يصح لغة أن أقول : السرير صفة من صفات البيت .. ثم أعلّل ذلك بأنّه يصح أن يوصف البيت بأنّ فيه سرير !! 
هل يصح لغة أن أقول : الظفر صفة من صفات الإنسان .. ثم أعلّل ذلك بأنه يصح أن يوصف الإنسان بأنّ له أظفار ..
 هل يصح لغة أن أقول : النافذة صفة من صفات الباب .. ثم أعلّل ذلك بأنه يصح أن يوصف الباب بأنّ عنده نافذة ..

أرجو من المنصفين أن يحكموا مَن المُماحك ومَن الذي يُجادلُ بحجة وبرهان !*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *أخي الكريم حتى نعرف المماحك ممّن يريد الوصول للحق .. أرجو أن تجيب عن هذه الأسئلة :
> هل يصح لغة أن أقول : السرير صفة من صفات البيت .. ثم أعلّل ذلك بأنّه يصح أن يوصف البيت بأنّ فيه سرير !! 
> هل يصح لغة أن أقول : الظفر صفة من صفات الإنسان .. ثم أعلّل ذلك بأنه يصح أن يوصف الإنسان بأنّ له أظفار ..
>  هل يصح لغة أن أقول : النافذة صفة من صفات الباب .. ثم أعلّل ذلك بأنه يصح أن يوصف الباب بأنّ عنده نافذة ..
> 
> أرجو من المنصفين أن يحكموا مَن المُماحك ومَن الذي يُجادلُ بحجة وبرهان !*



وما كلامك هذا إلا التشبيه والتمثيل ...

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

> أخي الكريم أبا البراء الجهني، الكلام الكثير لا يفيدنا في الوصول إلى نتيجة، وسيبقى حالنا كذاك الذي يقال له: ”مكانك راوح” !وما أتي أهل الكلام إلا من قبل علم الكلام وكثرة الهذر العقيم، ولذلك أدعو الجميع إلى أن يكون البحث مركزا.
> 
> قلت أخي الكريم:السلف لم يجعلوا اليد من الصفات.
> 
> فأتاك الإوة بنص الشافعي.
> 
> قلت عدئذ:يصح أن نقول:الله يوصف بأن له يد، ولا يصح أن نقول بأن اليد من الصفات
> 
> أقول:هذا في الحقيقة تناقض منك، مرده الوقوع في فخ المماحكة (واعذرني على هذا التعبير)
> ...


لا أدري لم لا تظهر مشاركتي هذه عندي كالة، فهي متوقفة عند (واعذرن، مع أنها أطول من ذلك، ولا أدري إ كانت تظر عند الإخوة كاملة
ذفأرجو أن يصحح هذا الوضع من قبل المشرفين جزاهم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

مشاركتي السابقة ناقصة لا أدري ما سبب ذلك، والنقص الذي فيها قد أثر على المقصود منها ،على كل حال قدر الله وما شاء فعل

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

> *وما المانع عندك كونها صفة؟*
> ##
> *المانع من ذلك اللغة، فاللغة لا تجعل اليد صفة من صفات الإنسان، كما أنّها لا تجعل العجلات صفة من صفات السيارة ! بخلاف العلم والسمع والبصر فهي تسمى صفات في لغة العرب.*
> 
> *الكلام الكثير لا يفيدنا في الوصول إلى نتيجة، وسيبقى حالنا كذاك الذي يقال له :”مكانك راوح ”! وما أتي أهل الكلام إلا من قبل علم الكلام وكثرة الهذر العقيم، ولذلك أدعو الجميع إلى أن يكون البحث مركزا.*
> ##
> *فعلًا أخي الكريم من الصعب أن نصل إلى نتيجة إذا كان أحد الطرفين يُكابر ولا يريد الاعتراف بالخطأ ..*
> 
> _قلت أخي الكريم: السلف لم يجعلوا اليد من الصفات، فأتاك الإخوة بنص الشافعي. فقلت عندئذ: يصح أن نقول: الله يوصف بأن له يد، ولا يصح أن نقول بأن اليد من الصفات، أقول: هذا في الحقيقة تناقض منك، مرده الوقوع في فخ المماحكة(واعذرن)_
> ...



نعم يصح، وما الذي يمنع من ذلك، فالكل يندرج في الوصف، والصفات أنواع، فمنها الصفات الخبرية ومنها الصفات الفعلية ومنها الصفات الخلقية المادية ومنها الصفات المعنوية الخُلُقية.

واليد من الصفات الخبرية بالنسبة لله تعالى.

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

> سبق معنا أنّه يصح الوصف بأنّ لله يدًا .. ويصح عند من يرى الترادف أن يقول : من صفات الله أن له يدًا .. كما قد يُفهم من كلام الشافعي .. لكن الذي لا يصح هو أن تقول : اليد صفة من صفات الله .. وهذا ما لم يقله الشافعي في النقل السابق ..


أذكرك بكلامك هذا ولا سيما الذي تحته خط

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

> بل أنقل أنا لك الكلام أتم مما نقلت وأمعن النظر في ما هو باللون الأحمر: (قرأت عَلَى المبارك قلت: له أخبرك مُحَمَّد بْن عَلِيِّ بْنِ الفتح قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنَا عَلِيّ بْن مردك قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْد الرَّحْمَنِ بْن أبي حاتم قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا يونس ابن عبد الأعلى المصري قَالَ: سمعت أبا عَبْد اللَّه مُحَمَّد بْن إِدْرِيسَ الشافعي يقول وقد سئل عَنْ صفات اللَّه وما ينبغي أن يؤمن به فقال: لله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى أسماء وصفات جاء بها كتابه وأخبر بها نبيه - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أمته لا يسمع أحدًا من خلق اللَّه قامت عليه الحجة أن القرآن نزل به وصح عنه بقول النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فيما روى عنه العدل فإن خالف ذلك بعد ثبوت الحجة عليه فهو بالله كافر فأما قبل ثبوت الحجة عليه من جهة الخبر فمعذور بالجهل لأن علم ذلك لا يدرك بالعقل ولا بالروية والفكر ونحو ذلك أخبار اللَّه سبحانه وَتَعَالَى أتانا أنه سميع وأن له يدين بقوله " بَلْ يَدَاهُ مبسوطتان " وأن له يمينا بقوله " وَالسَّمَوَاتُ مطويات بيمينه " وأن له وجها بقوله " كُلُّ شيء هالك إلا وجهه " وقوله " وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الجلال والإكرام " وأن له قدما بقول النَّبِيّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -: " حتى يضع الرب فيها قدمه " يعني جهنم وأنه يضحك من عبده المؤمن بقول النَّبِيّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - للذي قتل فِي سبيل اللَّه " إنه لقي اللَّه وهو يضحك " إليه وأنه يهبط كل ليلة إلى سماء الدنيا بخبر رَسُول اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بذلك وأنه ليس بأعور بقول النَّبِيّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -: " إذ ذكر الدجال فقال: إنه أعور وإن ربكم ليس بأعور " وأن المؤمنين يرون ربهم يوم القيامة بأبصارهم كما يرون القمر ليلة البدر وأن له إصبعا بقول النَّبِيّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -: " ما من قلب إلا وهو بين إصبعين من أصابع الرحمن عَزَّ وَجَلَّ " فإن هذه المعاني التي وصف اللَّه بها نفسه ووصفه بها رسوله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مما لا يدرك حقيقته بالفكر والروية فلا يكفر بالجهل بها أحد إلا بعد انتهاء الخبر إليه بها فإن كان الوارد بذلك خبرًا يقوم فِي الفهم مقام المشاهدة فِي السماع وجبت الدينونة عَلَى سامعه بحقيقته والشهادة عليه كما عاين وسمع من رَسُول اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وسلم - ولكن يثبت هذه الصفات وينفي التشبيه كما نفي ذلك عَنْ نفسه تعالى ذكره فقال: " لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السميع البصير ").


كما أذكرك بهذا الكلام الذي خرج من فم إمام سلفي مؤتسي، سئل عن أسماء الله وصفاته فأدرج اليدان من جملة الصفات.وقد رأيتك تقول في إحدى مشاركاتك أن ما جاء عن السلف مخالفا لاستعمال أهل اللغة أخذنا به، فاعتبر كلامه هذا مما خالف استعمال العرب لفظ الصفة، واعمل به وكف عن التحذلق والتفلسف الذي أودى بمن هو أذكى منك في علم الكلام كالرازي والغزالي والجويني حتى تمنوا أنهم لو لم يخوضوا في علم الكلام

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

_ وما كلامك هذا إلا التشبيه والتمثيل ..._
##
*أنا أتكلّم عن صحة ذلك في اللغة .. فما دخل ذلك بالتشبيه والتمثيل ! 
أمثال هذه الأخبار لا يدرك العقل من خلال اللغة كونها صفة .. والقرآن خاطبنا بما نعقل ..*

_ نعم يصح، وما الذي يمنع من ذلك، فالكل يندرج في الوصف، والصفات أنواع، فمنها الصفات الخبرية ومنها الصفات الفعلية ومنها الصفات الخلقية المادية ومنها الصفات المعنوية الخُلُقية، واليد من الصفات الخبرية بالنسبة لله تعالى._
##
*جميل .. إذا كان ذلك يصح في اللغة فأثبت ذلك من كلام أهل اللغة فإن لم تجد فأرجو أن تسلّم بالخطأ، وإن وجدت فسأتراجع عن جميع ما قلت .. المسألة عندي ليست مسألة تقليد وعناد !
*
_ أذكرك بكلامك هذا ولا سيما الذي تحته خط_
##
*لا معنى لهذا التذكير*

_ كما أذكرك بهذا الكلام الذي خرج من فم إمام سلفي مؤتسي، سئل عن أسماء الله وصفاته فأدرج اليدان من جملة الصفات. وقد رأيتك تقول في إحدى مشاركاتك أن ما جاء عن السلف مخالفا لاستعمال أهل اللغة أخذنا به، فاعتبر كلامه هذا مما خالف استعمال العرب لفظ الصفة، واعمل به وكف عن التحذلق والتفلسف الذي أودى بمن هو أذكى منك في علم الكلام كالرازي والغزالي والجويني حتى تمنوا أنهم لو لم يخوضوا في علم الكلام_
##
*إعادة الحجة نفسها من غير ردّ صحيح على جواب المُحاور : هذه هي المماحكة ، مع إضافة بعض الاتهامات والنصائح .. وهذا لا يغني من الحق شيئًا .. نحن عندنا الكتاب والسنة وأقوال السلف .. ما على مَن دعا إلى الرجوع إليها من حرجٍ .. قل هاتوا برهانكم ..*

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

1-لست بحاجة لإثبات ذلك، فالأمر عندي من الوضوح بمكان.

أنت من عليه أن يثبت هذه القاعده:يصح أن نصف شيئا بما ليس من صفاته.

2-هذا التذكير له معنى

لأنك تثبت فيه أن طائفة من العلماء  ممن يرون بالترادف بجعلون 
اليد من قبيل الصفات

3-هذه الحجة التي أعتدتها شوكة في حلقك، وقد كنت في وضع لا يحسد عليه حينما أتاك الإخوة بها، ولكنك استطعت أن تصرف الجميع عنها لتجد لك متنفسا من خلال تشدقك الذي تهرف به.

فأقول لك:كل ما صح أن يوصف به الشيئ فهو من صفاته، وأنت تكابر في ذلك.

ولكنني سأتنزل معك جدلا، فأقول :هب أن ذلك ليس على إطلاقه

فقد تفضلت جزاك الله خيرا فيما مضى بالآتي:

إذا استعمل اللفظ عند السلف استعمالا غير ذلك الذي وضع له أخذنا به

وهاهو الشافعي يستعمل الصفات استعمالا واسعا فيدخل في جملتها ما لا يصح أن يطلق عليه لغة بأنه صفة.

فهل ستتخلى عن كبريائك فتؤوب إلى الحق وتعتعرف بكون اليد من الصفات؟

أجب عن هذا السؤال صراحة ولا تراوغ كما راوغت من قبل،

ولا تقل لي إعادة الحجة دليل الإفلاس، فإنك لم تجب عن هذه الحجة، بسبب استغلالك لصبر الإخوة عليك وعدم عجلتهم، وحرصهم على إفادتك.

أجب ولا تراوغ، بارك الله فيك، ألم يجعل الشافعي اليد من الصفات في جوابه عن سؤال السائل؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

الإشكال الأكبر في نقاش الأخ أبي البراء الجهني أنه اعتمد اعتمادًا كليًا على فهم الددو ولما ظهر له خطأ كلامه وأنه أشعري أصبح الأخ يتخبط في النقاش يمنة ويسرة، فمرة يقول من يثبت لنا من كلام الأئمة أن الله يوصف باليد، ومرة يقول أن الله يوصف بأن له يد ولا نقول الله يد، ومرة ...

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> *جميل .. إذا كان ذلك يصح في اللغة فأثبت ذلك من كلام أهل اللغة فإن لم تجد فأرجو أن تسلّم بالخطأ، وإن وجدت فسأتراجع عن جميع ما قلت .. المسألة عندي ليست مسألة تقليد وعناد !*


إن كانت ليست تقليد وعناد فلماذا لما طولبت بدليل من كلام علماء اللغة على أن السمع والبصر صفات قلت: الأمر لا يحتاج إلى تدليل لأنه واضح !!! 
وتطالبنا بأن اليد أو الساق صفات من كتب اللغة ؟ فهو واضح عندنا وإن لم يكن واضح عندك .

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

_إن كانت ليست تقليد وعناد فلماذا لما طولبت بدليل من كلام علماء اللغة على أن السمع والبصر صفات قلت: الأمر لا يحتاج إلى تدليل لأنه واضح !!! وتطالبنا بأن اليد أو الساق صفات من كتب اللغة ؟ فهو واضح عندنا وإن لم يكن واضح عندك .
##_
*هذا حوارنا :*_
أنت :
ونحن نريد منك إثبات أن السلف قالوا عن السمع والبصر أنها صفات. ائت لنا بنقل واحد قل عام 221 هجري يقول ذلك كي نبدأ في البحث عما تريد؛ أما أنك تعتبر قول الله " سميعاً بصيراً " في ذاته دليل على كونهما صفة ولا تعتبر قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صحيح البخاري " يكشف ربنا عن ساقه " دليل فهذا تناقض في المنهج
##
أنا :
ذكرت لك معنى (الصفة) في لغة العرب وأنّها تتعلّق بالذات كاملة مثل : خالدٌ كريم ، هذه تسمّى صفة في لغة العرب ولا نحتاج إلى كلام السلف لإثبات معنى لغويّ، بل هذه المعاني تُؤخذ من لغة العرب، والعرب أنفسهم لم يجعلوا اليد والساق صفات للبشر.. وعلى هذا فلا يصحّ أن نجعلها صفاتٍ إلا إن ثبت عن السلف أنّهم جعلوها صفات في حقّ الله فيكون ذلك استثناءً للمعنى اللغوي .._

*لا أدري كيف فهمتَ أنني لا أرجع إلى كلام علماء اللغة !!*

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

_الإشكال الأكبر في نقاش الأخ أبي البراء الجهني أنه اعتمد اعتمادًا كليًا على فهم الددو ولما ظهر له خطأ كلامه وأنه أشعري أصبح الأخ يتخبط في النقاش يمنة ويسرة، فمرة يقول من يثبت لنا من كلام الأئمة أن الله يوصف باليد، ومرة يقول أن الله يوصف بأن له يد ولا نقول الله يد، ومرة ...
##_
*أخي أبو البراء : للهروب ألفُ باب .. والحريص على الحق من دون تعصّب لا يناقش الحجة إلا بالحجة .. الطعن في الشخص دليل على ضعف الحجة وإني أربؤُ بك عن ذلك ..*

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

أجب على كلام الشافعي ولا تحد!

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

لا أدري لماذا إعادة نفس السؤال مرة أخرى .. ربما هو الإفلاس في الوصول إلى حجة أخرى ..

قد أجبت عن كلام الشافعي بوضوح .. ولن أعيد الكلام مرة أخرى .. إن كان في جوابي إشكال فالرجاء توقيفي على محل الإشكال فقط ..

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

> لا أدري لماذا إعادة نفس السؤال مرة أخرى .. ربما هو الإفلاس في الوصول إلى حجة أخرى ..
> 
> قد أجبت عن كلام الشافعي بوضوح .. ولن أعيد الكلام مرة أخرى .. إن كان في جوابي إشكال فالرجاء توقيفي على محل الإشكال فقط ..


ولم البحث عن حجة ثانية، إذا كانت الحجة التي معي مفحمة لك، مردية لشبهك!

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> _إن كانت ليست تقليد وعناد فلماذا لما طولبت بدليل من كلام علماء اللغة على أن السمع والبصر صفات قلت: الأمر لا يحتاج إلى تدليل لأنه واضح !!! وتطالبنا بأن اليد أو الساق صفات من كتب اللغة ؟ فهو واضح عندنا وإن لم يكن واضح عندك .
> ##_
> *هذا حوارنا :*
> 
> *لا أدري كيف فهمتَ أنني لا أرجع إلى كلام علماء اللغة !!*


هذا سهو واضح وقعت فيه للتسرع في الكتابة أثناء انشغالي: أنا كنت أقصد : علماء السلف، لأنك أكثر من مرة قلت لنا: من قال من السلف أن اليد والساق صفة من صفات الله، فأسألك: ومن منهم نصّ على أن السمع والبصر والحياة والقدرة والعلم صفات.

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

> هذا سهو واضح وقعت فيه للتسرع في الكتابة أثناء انشغالي: أنا كنت أقصد : علماء السلف، لأنك أكثر من مرة قلت لنا: من قال من السلف أن اليد والساق صفة من صفات الله، فأسألك: ومن منهم نصّ على أن السمع والبصر والحياة والقدرة والعلم صفات.


أخواي الكريمين:أبا البراء علاوة وعبد الله المصري، جزاكما الله خيرا على كل ما تقدمانه.

لكن الأخ الجهني سيرد على حجتكما الأخيرة بقوله: العرب يجعلون السمع والبصر من الصفات وهذا يكفي .

وهو يطالب بأحد أمرين:

إما أن تثبتا بأن العرب تجعل اليد صفة.

وإما أن تسوقا قولا لأحد السلف يجعل اليد صفة.

فنحن نقول له:لم تجعل العرب اليد صفة(على سبيل التنزل على الأقل).

فما رأيك في قول الشافعي، الإمام السلفي الأثري، العربي القح، حينما جعل اليد من جملة صفات الله تعالى التي يجب الإيمان بها والتصديق بها؟

هنا مربط الفرس، وعليكما أن تطالبانه بأن يجيب على هذا الأثر، فقد زعم بأن استعمال السلف للفظ على غير ما وضع له كاف في الاعتبار والاحتجاج.

ولكنه يأبى أن يعترف بذا، بأسلوبه الملتوي الذي يريد من خلاله أن يصرفكما عن الدليل الذي يدمغه.

فلا يخدعنكما ببهرجه، وركزا على أثر الشافعي، فإن اعترف به وآب إلى رشده، وإلا انفضا أيديكما منه، ولا تضيعا أوقاتكما معه.

جزاكما الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

_أنا كنت أقصد : علماء السلف، لأنك أكثر من مرة قلت لنا: من قال من السلف أن اليد والساق صفة من صفات الله، فأسألك: ومن منهم نصّ على أن السمع والبصر والحياة والقدرة والعلم صفات.
## 
_*كما قال لك الأخ أبو سيرين : لا نحتاج إلى كلام السلف لإثبات المعاني اللغوية، فالمعاني اللغوية تؤخذ من علماء اللغة ..

*_مناقشة أبو سيرين:_*
##
يكفي ابو سيرين في بيان بطلان كلامه أنّه يقول بأنّه يصح أن يُقال: بأنّ النافذة صفة من صفات الباب، لأنّه يصح أن يوصف الباب بأنّ عنده نافذة .. هذا عجيب ! إذا ضعُفت الحجة فالمحاور يستمسك بالقشّة !!
يصح أن نجعل من صفات زيد: (الجدار) .. لأن زيدًا عنده جدار ..
يصح أن نجعل من صفات الله :(أجر عظيم) .. لأن الله يقول : (إن الله عنده أجر عظيم) .. 


سبحان الله .. هل كلّ هذا التكلف من أجل أن يسلم للمرء من يقلّده من العلماء ويجعله معصومًا من الأخطاء !*

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

> _أنا كنت أقصد : علماء السلف، لأنك أكثر من مرة قلت لنا: من قال من السلف أن اليد والساق صفة من صفات الله، فأسألك: ومن منهم نصّ على أن السمع والبصر والحياة والقدرة والعلم صفات.
> ## 
> _*كما قال لك الأخ أبو سيرين : لا نحتاج إلى كلام السلف لإثبات المعاني اللغوية، فالمعاني اللغوية تؤخذ من علماء اللغة ..
> 
> *_مناقشة أبو سيرين:_*
> ##
> يكفي ابو سيرين في بيان بطلان كلامه أنّه يقول بأنّه يصح أن يُقال: بأنّ النافذة صفة من صفات الباب، لأنّه يصح أن يوصف الباب بأنّ عنده نافذة .. هذا عجيب ! إذا ضعُفت الحجة فالمحاور يستمسك بالقشّة !!
> يصح أن نجعل من صفات زيد: (الجدار) .. لأن زيدًا عنده جدار ..
> يصح أن نجعل من صفات الله :(أجر عظيم) .. لأن الله يقول : (إن الله عنده أجر عظيم) .. 
> ...


لو كنت واثقا كل هذه الثقة من ضعف حجتي لناقشتني في أثر الشافعي.

أنت مجبر طوعا أو كرها على الاعتراف بأن اليد صفة لله، والحمد لله أن كلامك شاهد عليك.

ولا تحسبن القراء سذجا لهذه الدرجة حتى تخدعهم بوصفك الحجة أنها قشة!

رد القشة إن استطعت! وسيكون من قبيل السخرية أن تعجز عن رد القشة ودحضها!

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

يا أبا سيرين .. لا أدري ماذا أقول لك حتى تفهم ؟ 

حوارك معي كالتالي : 
أبو البراء : خالد ذهب إلى مكة 
أبو سيرين : لا لم يذهب إلى مكة .. وعندي الدليل .. سيارته بجوار منزله في جدة ..
أبو البراء : بلى قد ذهب إلى بسيارة صاحبه ..
أبو سيرين : أثبت لنا ذلك ..
أبو البراء : خذ الدليل .. هذه الصور التي أرسلها لي اليوم من مكة .. وقد أخبرني أنّه ذهب بسيارة صاحبه ..
أبو سيرين : هاه .. لا .. غير صحيح .. سيارته  بجوار منزله ..
أبو البراء : لماذا تعيد نفس الحجة .. ألم أقل لك بأنّه أخذ سيارة صاحبه .. إذا كان عندك دليل أنّه لم يأخذ سيارة صاحبه فهاته ..
أبو سيرين : أنت تتهرّب من الحجة .. انظر إلى سيارته بجوار بيته .. أنت مُماحك لا تريد الحقيقة وإنما تريد التشغيب .. أيها الإخوة دعوا هذا المدعو : أبو البراء فإنّه رجل مماحك يسب مشايخكم ولا يريد مذهب السلف ..
أبو البراء : شكرًا لك ..

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

لا شكر على واجب!

----------


## أبو محمد ريان الجزائري

مداخلة تنظيمية:
الموضوع يأخذ طرفين من الحديث :
الاول وهو أصلي : كيفية مخالفة المخالف حتى يخرج من السنة وهذا يؤخر الكلام فيه تبعا للثاني
والثاني وهو ناتج عن الأول كدليل عليه في هذا الطرح وهو : كيفية مخالفة الأشاعرة لأهل السنة حتى يقال: خرجوا من السنة أو لم يخرجوا,
وقد أنشأ هذا الثاني على بحث الخروج عن السنة الأخ الفاضل أبو البراء الجهني , و كان هو المستدل على سنية الأشاعرة بكونهم وافقوا في التأصيل والاستدلال وخالفوا في الحكم والفرع وبهذا يكون خلاف بين مداررس لا خلاف بين فرق  ويكون خلاف اجتهاد وتنوع لا خلاف تضاد وتصادم...
وقد دارت شبهته حول التفريق بين الصفة والوصف.. فكان الجواب يتعلق بمبحثين :
الأول: هل على صحة التفريق وقيام الشبهة يتصحح المثال على التأصيل من كون صحة الاستدلال وفساد الحكم لا تخرج من السنة؟؟ 
وهذا متعلق بالطرح الأصلي للموضوع وسبق أنه يترك الآن 
الثاني: هل يصح هذا التفريق بين الصفة والوصف ؟ 
وهنا تجري المناقشة بين الإخوة مع الأخ أبي البراء الجهني 
والملاحظ عليه انه ساق القاعدة مساق الاستدلال بنفس النقل لا بشواهد لغوية ولا نقول عن أئمة الفن وهذا قصور في إقامة دليله اللغوي لطالما يريد ان يصحح استدلال الأشاعرة باللغة بحيث يكونون بذلك على منوال أهل السنة في الاستدلال بالشرع واللغة أصالة وبغيره تبعا,لا على منوال أهل الكلام في الاستدلال بالعقل أصالة وبغيره تبعا. 
والملاحظ على الإخوة في استدلالهم انهم ردوا بالنقل عن إمام سني أصولي لغوي فقيه في كون اليد من جملة الصفات وانها تجري على مجرى واحد وذلك ظاهر في استدلال الشافعي في اعتباره اليد من الصفات وهو حجة في اللغة كما هو معلوم
وبعض الإخوة يصر على أبي البراء الجواب على حجة الشافعي وهو يحيد إلى الآن وليعذرني على هذا الحكم لأن الشافعي سماها صفة فلا يمكن ان يقابل تصريحه إلا بنفي كونها صفة من عالم لغوي آخر, هذا ما ننتظره على أقل الأحوال لتتعادل المساجلة وتنصرف إلى حجج أخرى بعد ذلك , فإذا لم يجد الأخ أبو البراء من يصرح بكونها ليست صفة من أئمة اللغة فيبقى استدلاله بالقاعدة مصادرة على المطلوب وحيدة لا يتقدم بها النقاش 
فالرجاء إذن من الاخ أبي البراء الجهني أن يقدم كلام أئمة اللغة ليصحح استدلال الأشاعرة في رد بعض الصفات الخبرية انطلاقا من قاعدة لغوية صحيحة معتبرة هذا أولا ولا نزيد عليه حتى ننتهي منه إن شاء الله وإلا فيكفينا اعتبار إمام الأصول والفقة واللغة الشافعي رحمه الله اليد من الصفات لندلل على فساد القاعدة كمثال وشبهة من جهة عدم خروجهم من السنة ومن جهة أخرى لنقف في صحتها كتفريق لغوي فاسد على أقل تقدير.
وأعتذر على المداخلة .
وحيا الله الجميع.

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

*أخي أبا محمد : لقد أحسنت في تنظيم الموضوع وقد أصبت في كثيرٍ ممّا قلت ..*

_قولك :
وقد دارت شبهته حول التفريق بين الصفة والوصف.. فكان الجواب يتعلق بمبحثين :
الأول: هل على صحة التفريق وقيام الشبهة يتصحح المثال على التأصيل من كون صحة الاستدلال وفساد الحكم لا تخرج من السنة؟؟ وهذا متعلق بالطرح الأصلي للموضوع وسبق أنه يترك الآن ..
_##
*كان المقصود من طرح هذا الكلام تصحيح دعوى بعض أتباع الحنابلة أنّ جميع اختياراتهم العقدية هي من كلام السلف ..  فأغلب المسائل التي وقع فيها الاختلاف بين الحنابلة والأشاعرة هي من المسائل التي لم يتعرّض لها السلف بالكلام وإنما أُثيرت بعدهم .. وفي بعضها قد نجدُ فيها نقولًا عن آحاد السلف لكن لن نجد فيها إجماعًا من السلف .. وكلام آحاد السلف ليس حجة ما لم يقع عليه الإجماع ..
وهناك مسائل كثيرة يقول بها الحنابلة ولن تجد من كلام السلف ما ينصّ عليها .. ومنها القول بأنّ اليد صفة وهو ما نحن بصدده .. والقول بأنّ كلام الله قديم النوع حادث الآحاد .. فإذا علمنا هذا وجب الكفّ عن التشغيب بالقول عن بعض اختيارات الأشاعرة : أين كلام السلف في هذا ؟ لأنّ كثيرًا من المسائل إنما جاءت بعد السلف ..
* 
قولك :
_والملاحظ عليه انه ساق القاعدة مساق الاستدلال بنفس النقل لا بشواهد لغوية ولا نقول عن أئمة الفن وهذا قصور في إقامة دليله اللغوي ..
والملاحظ على الإخوة في استدلالهم انهم ردوا بالنقل عن إمام سني أصولي لغوي فقيه في كون اليد من جملة الصفات وانها تجري على مجرى واحد وذلك ظاهر في استدلال الشافعي في اعتباره اليد من الصفات وهو حجة في اللغة كما هو معلوم
وبعض الإخوة يصر على أبي البراء الجواب على حجة الشافعي وهو يحيد إلى الآن وليعذرني على هذا الحكم لأن الشافعي سماها صفة فلا يمكن ان يقابل تصريحه إلا بنفي كونها صفة من عالم لغوي آخر, هذا ما ننتظره على أقل الأحوال لتتعادل المساجلة وتنصرف إلى حجج أخرى بعد ذلك , فإذا لم يجد الأخ أبو البراء من يصرح بكونها ليست صفة من أئمة اللغة فيبقى استدلاله بالقاعدة مصادرة على المطلوب وحيدة لا يتقدم بها النقاش ..
فالرجاء إذن من الاخ أبي البراء الجهني أن يقدم كلام أئمة اللغة ليصحح استدلال الأشاعرة في رد بعض الصفات الخبرية انطلاقا من قاعدة لغوية صحيحة معتبرة هذا أولا ولا نزيد عليه حتى ننتهي منه إن شاء الله وإلا فيكفينا اعتبار إمام الأصول والفقة واللغة الشافعي رحمه الله اليد من الصفات لندلل على فساد القاعدة كمثال وشبهة من جهة عدم خروجهم من السنة ومن جهة أخرى لنقف في صحتها كتفريق لغوي فاسد على أقل تقدير.._
##
*أخي الكريم ليتك أنصفت هنا أيضًا :

أولًا: 
قولك بأنّ الشافعي سمّاها صفة : أين هذا الكلام ! أين قول الشافعي بأنّ اليد صفة ؟ 
لقد كرّرتُ الكلام مرارًا في المعنى الصحيح لكلام الشافعي لكن المحاورون يتحاشون الجواب عن ذلك .. لا أدري ما هو السبب .. وها أنت تسير على منوالهم .. 
أيها الإخوة : إن كان جوابي غير صحيح فالرجاء بيان وجه ذلك .. أما مجرد الردّ والصدّ بلا حجة فلن يفيد في الوصول للمطلوب .. وها أنا أعيده مرة أخرى : 
هل قول الشافعي بأن من صفات الله أنّ له يدين يساوي أن نقول : اليد صفة من صفات الله .. 
إذا كان يساويه فلنقل أيضًا : الأجر العظيم صفة من صفات الله لأن من صفات الله أنّ عنده أجر عظيم (إن الله عنده أجر عظيم) ، 
ولنقل أيضًا :  (المشرق والمغرب من صفات الله ) لأنّ من صفات الله أنّ له المشرق والمغرب (قل لله المشرق والمغرب)
إذا وجدتَ من السلف من أثبت هذه الصفات لله بناءً على القاعدة السابقة الباطلة فهات كلامه !!

ثانيًا :  
قولك بأنه ساق القاعدة مساق الاستدلال بنفس النقل لا بشواهد لغوية ولا نقول عن أئمة الفن وهذا قصور في إقامة دليله اللغوي 
أقول: بالإجماع الذي لم يُخالف أحدٌ في ذلك لا من أهل السنة ولا من اللغويين ولا من الناس، أنّ ما يصح الإخبار به عن الموصوف فإنّه يصح جعله صفة ..
ولا يوجد عاقل يقول بأن قول الله تعالى : (إن الله كان سميعًا بصيرًا) لا يدل على إثبات صفة السمع والبصر لله إلا ما كان من بعض الطوائف الضالة الذين يقولون : سميع بلا سمع ، بصير بلا بصر ..  
أما اليد والساق فلا يمكن الإخبار بها عن الموصوف ، ولا يصح لغة أن نصف الشخص بأنّه يد أو ساق وإنّما هذه أجزاء في حقه ، ولا يوصف الشخص بأجزائه ..*

----------


## أبو محمد ريان الجزائري

أخي الفاضل الجهني ، سماها الشافعي رحمه الله صفة هنا :
*"فإن هذه المعاني التي* *وصف** اللَّه بها نفسه* *ووصفه* *بها رسوله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مما لا يدرك حقيقته بالفكر والروية فلا يكفر بالجهل بها أحد إلا بعد انتهاء الخبر إليه بها فإن كان الوارد بذلك خبرًا يقوم فِي الفهم مقام المشاهدة فِي السماع وجبت الدينونة عَلَى سامعه بحقيقته والشهادة عليه كما عاين وسمع من رَسُول اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وسلم - ولكن يثبت هذه**الصفات** وينفي التشبيه كما نفي ذلك عَنْ نفسه تعالى ذكره فقال: " لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السميع البصير ").
**فقد جمع بين اللفظين  في سياق واحد دون أن يعتبر للتفريق الاصطلاحي أثرا لغويا فضلا عن أن يكون له أثر عقدي، وقد قدم قبله بأسطر قليلة ذكر صفة اليد لله تعالى من جملة ما ذكره من الصفات، وهذا يؤكد ما قاله شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله كما نقل الإخوة وقد عزاه للجمهور خلافا للكلابية ومن تابعهم. 
فما رأيك أخي الكريم , هل أنصفتك وأنصفك الإخوة فيبقى إلزامنا لك في محله أم شططت وشط من يناقشك ويصر عليك بالجواب ؟؟؟
**ـ أما كلامك هذا أخي الفاضل:
**"هل قول الشافعي بأن من صفات الله أنّ له يدين يساوي أن نقول : اليد صفة من صفات الله .. 
إذا كان يساويه فلنقل أيضًا : الأجر العظيم صفة من صفات الله لأن من صفات الله أنّ عنده أجر عظيم (إن الله عنده أجر عظيم) ، 
ولنقل أيضًا : (المشرق والمغرب من صفات الله ) لأنّ من صفات الله أنّ له المشرق والمغرب (قل لله المشرق والمغرب)
إذا وجدتَ من السلف من أثبت هذه الصفات لله بناءً على القاعدة السابقة الباطلة فهات كلامه !!"**
فهو مبني على عدم فهمك لما قبله من استدلالنا بكلام الشافعي ، فلم يقل أحد أننا نعتبر الصفة صفة لأن الشافعي قال: إن الله له يدان ، أنت مخطئ في هذا أيضا كما قدمت لك ، ومع ذلك نقول لك حتى لو صح منا الاستدلال به لكانت إلزاماتك بعيدة غير سديدة .

ثانيا :
**أسألك عن الإخبار بصفة العلم :
"الله علم" لماذا يمتنع وأنت تزعم أن الصفة يصح الإخبار بها عن جميع الذات؟؟؟؟
فما الفرق بين العلم والعليم وبين العلم واليد ؟؟
أفدنا بارك الله فيك**
ثالثا:
قولك وفقك الله :
**"أقول: بالإجماع الذي لم يُخالف أحدٌ في ذلك لا من أهل السنة ولا من اللغويين ولا من الناس، أنّ ما يصح الإخبار به عن الموصوف فإنّه يصح جعله صفة ..
ولا يوجد عاقل يقول بأن قول الله تعالى : (إن الله كان سميعًا بصيرًا) لا يدل على إثبات صفة السمع والبصر لله إلا ما كان من بعض الطوائف الضالة الذين يقولون : سميع بلا سمع ، بصير بلا بصر .. "**
ليس محل الخلاف في تقرير الصفة بهذا النوع من الإخبار بيننا بل ذلك على ما ذكرت ,  وإنما النزاع على هذه القاعدة التي بنيت على معنى  يرد حقيقة الاتصاف بالصفات الذاتية ، فكونها المسلك الوحيد لإثبات الصفات هو محل النزاع أخي الفاضل , وهذا يلزمك الجواب عن تلك القاعدة المبتدعة بشواهد ونقول.. فركز قليلا وفقك الله ثم أجب عن إلزامنا وإشكالاتنا.

*

----------


## أبو محمد ريان الجزائري

لتوضيح مجرى الاستدلال:
بعد انتهائنا من قضية الصفة وأن الحنابلة سبقوا بها كما أيضا مسألة حادث غير محدث هو قول داود وتبعه عليه البخاري وليس هو قول الحنابلة كما قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله وقصة داود معروفة وهو من أصحاب الشافعي لاكما زعمت وأنها حادثة عند شيخ الإسلام.. ولا بأس أن نتناقش فيها أيضا, ثم لك أن تزيد المسائل الأخرى التي تراها من مخالفات المذهب الحنبلي للسلف
وبعد ذلك أود أن نرجع إلى قضية التأويل العام الذي عزاه للبربهاري وهو على التسليم بإنشائه فذلك من قبيل الاصطلاح الذي لا مشاحة فيه ولا يدخل ضمن التأويل الذي يخص المعاني بل التأويل المعنوي عند السلف في الصفات ثابت ليس بعموم بل بخصوص وهذا في جمعهم بين ما ظاهره التعارض بحيث صرفوا التشبيه المتبادر بإعمال قرينة ليس كمثله شيء وهذا تأويل في عرف المتأخرين والأصوليين والأشاعرة
ومن هنا فقولهم نثبت بلا كيف هو تأويل معنوي وهو إجماع عنهم بدأ منذ بزوغ قرن الجهمية والمعتزلة, والأئمة فيه هم طبقة مالك رحمه الله بل وحتى أبو حنيفة, ثم تتابع من بعدهم على ذلك ومن هذا التأويل أخذ شيخ الإسلام نفي التفويض وإلا لو كان الإثبات المجرد مقصودا دون معنى لما احتاجوا إلى نفي الكيف ..
وعلى هذا وغيره مما لم أذكر ولعله يأتي كان الإثبات العقدي بمفهومه ليس وليد متأخري الحنابلة كما زعم الددو أصلحه الله وتابعته في ذلك..
على كل حال: 
فبعد حديثنا عن الصفة نردف ما ذكرت دون أن نغفل مصب هذه المباحث من كون السلف كانوا يثبتون بلا تأويل أو مفهوم خاص لنصوص العقيدة فيكون السند منقطعا بذلك وتقوم الحجة في التبديع إما على الجميع وإما لا تكون على الجميع 
وحينها نضطر لكلام الددو بدخول الاجتهاد في الصفات بل والعقائد

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبا محمد

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

قولك|كان المقصود من طرح هذا الكلام تصحيح دعوى بعض أتباع الحنابلة أنّ جميع اختياراتهم العقدية هي من كلام السلف فأغلب المسائل التي وقع فيها الاختلاف بين الحنابلة والأشاعرة هي من المسائل التي لم يتعرّض لها السلف بالكلام وإنما أُثيرت بعدهم   | قلت : قولك هذا منقوض باقوال السلف فقد قال الجهميه مثل الساده الأشاعره  الله لا يتكلم بصوت! لكن السلف رفضوا ان يكون رب العالمين  اخرس عاجز عن الكلام.  فحدث الخلاف بينهم  في ذلك . وكذلك قال الجهميه ‏ مثل الساده الأشاعره: لم يخلق الله ادم بيده!! فحدث الخلاف بين السلف والجهميه في هذه المسأله . وكذلك قال  الجهميه مثل مثل الساده الأشاعره: الله ليس علي العرش . فحدث الخلاف بين السلف والجهميه في تلك المسأله ، وكذلك قالت الجهميه من قال الله يتكلم بصوت فهو مشبهه واااانت قلت نفس هذا الكلام مثلهم    |وهناك مسائل كثيرة يقول بها الحنابلة ولن تجد من كلام السلف ما ينصّ عليها  .. ومنها القول بأنّ اليد صفة وهو ما نحن بصدده .. والقول بأنّ كلام الله قديم النوع حادث الآحاد|قلت هذه محسوبه عليك انت وذلك الددو  ، ولن اجرحك بنقل قول السلف في هذه المسأله ، وجاوبني يا رجل هل يشرفك ان تكذب؟؟ عجبا لك يا رجل تنفي انت ان يكون السلف اثبتوا صفه اليد !‏ ولم تكتف بكذبه واحده  فنفيت اقوال السلف في كلام الله عزوجل ونسبتها الي الخلف ‏قولك| هل قول الشافعي بأن من صفات الله أنّ له يدين يساوي أن نقول : اليد صفة من صفات الله |  قلت ‏: نعمقولك|‏ ولا يوجد عاقل يقول بأن قول الله تعالى : إن الله كان سميعًا بصيرًا. لا يدل على إثبات صفة السمع والبصير|‎قلت : ولا يوجد عاقل يفهم من قوله تعالى "وكلم الله موسي تكليما " ان الله تعالي لا يتكلم قولك|ولا يصح لغة أن نصف الشخص بأنّه يد أو ساق| قلت وكذلك لا يقال خالد كلام وخالد سمع فليست الصفه هي الموصوف حتي يكون السياق بهذا الشكل

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

تتكلم بطريقه الشك وتعلم ان السلف لهم اقوال في الصفات وهذه الصيغه تبين للجميع انك لا تريد الاعتراف بهذه الاقوال مع انها يعرفها .قال|وفي بعضها قد نجدُ فيها نقولًا عن آحاد السلف لكن لن نجد فيها إجماعًا من السلف|

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

_قد جمع - أي الشافعي- بين اللفظين في سياق واحد دون أن يعتبر للتفريق الاصطلاحي أثرا لغويا فضلا عن أن يكون له أثر عقدي، وقد قدم قبله بأسطر قليلة ذكر صفة اليد لله تعالى من جملة ما ذكره من الصفات، وهذا يؤكد ما قاله شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله كما نقل الإخوة وقد عزاه للجمهور خلافا للكلابية ومن تابعهم. 
فما رأيك أخي الكريم , هل أنصفتك وأنصفك الإخوة فيبقى إلزامنا لك في محله أم شططت وشط من يناقشك ويصر عليك بالجواب ؟؟؟
_##
*أخي الكريم محل الخلاف الحقيقي ليس في الترادف بين الوصف والصفة، فهو قول لبعض العلماء ، ومن اللغويين من يذكر الفرق بينهما ولا يهمّنا هنا هذا الكلام .. محل الخلاف الحقيقي أنّه لو قيل : من صفات الله أنّ له يدين فهذا لا يعني أن نقول نحن: اليد صفة من صفات الله .. 
*
_أمّا قولك .. فهو مبني على عدم فهمك لما قبله من استدلالنا بكلام الشافعي ، فلم يقل أحد أننا نعتبر الصفة صفة لأن الشافعي قال: إن الله له يدان ، أنت مخطئ في هذا أيضا كما قدمت لك ، ومع ذلك نقول لك حتى لو صح منا الاستدلال به لكانت إلزاماتك بعيدة غير سديدة ._
##
*ما فهمته من كلامكم أنّكم تستدلون بقول الشافعي (أن من صفات الله أن له يدين) على أنّه يصح أن نقول : اليد صفة من صفات الله ، فألزمتكم بالإلزامات التي أرى وجاهتها وهي تلزمكم بناءً على ما قلتموه .. ويلزم من ذلك إثبات العديد من الصفات التي لم يقل بها أحد ..
*
_ثانيا :
أسألك عن الإخبار بصفة العلم : "الله علم" لماذا يمتنع وأنت تزعم أن الصفة يصح الإخبار بها عن جميع الذات؟؟؟؟ فما الفرق بين العلم والعليم وبين العلم واليد ؟؟_
##
*أخي الكريم أتعجّب أن تحتار في مثل هذا !
إذا لم يصلح أن نقول : الله علم ، فهل لا يصلح أيضًا أن نقول: الله عليم !
في قولنا : الله عليم : أخبرنا عن الذات الإلهية بوصف العلم، فما المشكلة في هذا !
إلا إن كنتم ترون أنّ (عليم) (سميع) هي أسماء لا تدل على صفات فهذا أمرٌ آخر !
نأتي لليد : 
تقولون : لا نستطيع أن نقول : الله يد ، كما لا نستطيع أن نقول : الله علم ..
جميل .. أعطوني أي اسم يدل على صفة اليد بحيث نستطيع به الإخبار عن الله !
صفة اليد لا يمكن الإخبار بها عن الله بأي حال من الأحوال ..
سيأتيني أحدكم ويقول : بل نستطيع ذلك بأن نقول : الله له يد .. 
فأقول: هذا إخبار بأنّ الله يوصف بأنّ له يد ، وليس إخبارًا بأنّ الله يُوصف باليد .. كما نقول : خالد له يد أي: يملك يدًا ، فهو وصفٌ له بملك اليد، وليس وصفًا له بأنّه يد ..
فضلًا عن أنّنا لو جعلنا التعبير بقول : الله له كذا ، يدل على أنّ الكذا صفة من صفات الله .. لو قلنا بذلك لأثبتنا الكثير من الصفات التي لم يقل بها أحد كما سبق في الإلزامات 
*
_ثالثا:
ليس محل الخلاف في تقرير الصفة بهذا النوع من الإخبار بيننا بل ذلك على ما ذكرت , وإنما النزاع على هذه القاعدة التي بنيت على معنى يرد حقيقة الاتصاف بالصفات الذاتية ، فكونها المسلك الوحيد لإثبات الصفات هو محل النزاع أخي الفاضل , وهذا يلزمك الجواب عن تلك القاعدة المبتدعة بشواهد ونقول.. 
_##
*أخي الكريم : من المُقرّر أنّ الصفة لابد لها من موصوف، ولا تصحّ الصفة إذا لم يصلح وصف الموصوف بها، وهذا ما نعنيه بقولنا : الصفة هي التي يصح أن يُخبر بها عن الشيء (الموصوف) ..  

أخي ممدوح : 
العربة الفارغة أكثرُ ضجيجًا من العربة الممتلئة .. أرجو أن تناقش بهدوء .. الرفق ما كان في شيءٍ إلا زانه ولا نُزع من شيءٍ إلا شانه .. أتمنى ألا تكون نُصرتنا لما نرى أنّه هو الحق والصواب على حساب حسن أخلاقنا وإنصافنا مع من يخالفنا .. نحن إخوة في الدين تجمعنا روابط عظيمة وأصول كبيرة ولا تُقاس بما نتخالف فيه من الفروع .. لن أردّ على شيءٍ من الاتهامات الموجّهة إليّ لأنّ القصد هو الوصول للحقّ والدخول في المناوشات الشخصية لا يفيد في الوصول للحق بل قد يزيد النُفرة بين المسلمين ..   
*

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

قولك| أول من وصف اليد بأنه صفه هو البربهاري ثم تبعه الحنابلة كما يقول الددو  |اقول هذه دعوى، فلننظر في الدليل الذي ستأتي به عليها

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

يا صاحب العربه الممتلئة"العقل السليم" انتظر منك الادله علي عدم كذبك انت والددو .. اثبت ان البربهاوي  هو اول من قال اليد صفه ...اجمع محصول ادلتك يا رجل . وسوف انتظر ردك

----------


## أبو محمد ريان الجزائري

*##**أخي الكريم محل الخلاف الحقيقي ليس في الترادف بين الوصف والصفة، فهو قول لبعض العلماء ، ومن اللغويين من يذكر الفرق بينهما ولا يهمّنا هنا هذا الكلام .. محل الخلاف الحقيقي أنّه لو قيل : من صفات الله أنّ له يدين فهذا لا يعني أن نقول نحن: اليد صفة من صفات الله ..
##
ما فهمته من كلامكم أنّكم تستدلون بقول الشافعي (أن من صفات الله أن له يدين) على أنّه يصح أن نقول : اليد صفة من صفات الله ، فألزمتكم بالإلزامات التي أرى وجاهتها وهي تلزمكم بناءً على ما قلتموه .. ويلزم من ذلك إثبات العديد من الصفات التي لم يقل بها أحد ..
*
أخي الجهني هل أنت تستشكل علينا أم على الإمام الشافعي ؟؟
وكأني بك تقول:
لما يا إمام جعلت كلمتك "له يد" من جملة الصفات, ولما سميتها جميعا صفات مع أن" له يد" ليست صفة وإنما وصف ؟ 
كما أيضا أحسبك تقول لنا وللشافعي كذلك بتخليط بالغ واعذرني على هذه: 
لما جعلتم "له يد" في كلام الشافعي دليل على أنها صفة لما لا تجعلون "له ملك السماوات والأرض" صفة ؟؟؟
وأنت في هذآن رجعت القهقرى من الخلاف الاصطلاحي ومن قال به من السلف إلى محاكمة السلف عليه لذلك ذهبت في الحقيقة تناقش الشافعي وتجعل فهم بعض أهل اللغة حجة على الشافعي ؟؟!!!!
ونحن نقول لك : 
يا أخي الكريم أولا هات الإجماع  على أن ما كان من قبيل الصورة أو الهيئة لا يسمى صفة 
ثانيا إذا صح لك ذلك لغة فليس لك  أن تتحكم باللسان اللغوي على الشافعي فضلا عن أهل السنة قاطبة حتى ينتفي اللسان الشرعي الذي تزعم أن السلف لم يقصدوه ولم يصطلحوا عليه.
وأما حجتنا بقول الشافعي رحمه الله فهي حجة غنية من وجوه :
ـ ففيها أن السلف قصدوا إثبات تلك الصفة وردوا على من نفاها
ـ وفيها أن السلف اصطلحوا على تسمية الوصف صفة ولم يفرقوا 
ـ وفيها أن السلف دمروا هذه الدعوى بالإجماع على التفريق
ـ وفيها أن ما اعتبروه دينا وعقيدة هو الحقيقة الشرعية ولو كانت اللغة على خلافها, بل العجيب من الددو ومن تابعه أن أكثر استدلالات أهل البدع لغوية في مقابل اللسان الشرعي أو الإجماع السلفي ، وهذا ما كنت سأردفه في تنبيهي على الددو في كون استدلال هؤلاء بذلك التفريق يجري على أصل صحيح فيكون عذرهم في عدم إخراجهم من السنة صحة الاستدلال!!!!
وهو كلام من لم يعرف أهل البدع أو يلبس، وأحلاهما مر، هداه الله.
ستقول: وهل الشافعي هو كل السلف ؟؟
نقول: نعم الشافعي في مقابل الخلف ودعوى الددو هو كل السلف حتى يقوم له مخالف منهم..
على كل حال أخي الجهني أنت تخلط بين كون الشافعي يقول "أن له " من باب الإخبار وبين كون "أن له" دليل على الوصفية !!!
فأما عنا نحن فاستدلالنا بصنيع الإمام الشافعي والسلف هو أنه فهم من النصوص كالإضافة في قوله تعالى: "بل يداه مبسوطتان" وقوله تعالى: "لما خلقت بيدي" وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: وكلتا يدي الله يمين مباركة" وأمثالها من النصوص أنها صفة من صفات الله تعالى وعبر عنها بقوله :وأن له يد ، ولا يحضرني دليل فيه " له يد " أصلا فضلا عن أن يكون هو الدليل وحده على الوصفية..
فنحن المساكين أخي الجهني  وفقك الله استدلالنا بكلام الشافعي رحمه الله فقط لانه الشافعي وهو ذلك الحجة في اللغة على تأخره عن عصر الاحتجاج وهو ذلك الإمام الفذ  من أئمة السلف بل مجدد المائة الثانية كما ورد عن الإمام أحمد رحمه الله وإمام أهل الأصول بلا منازع  وصاحب مذهب متبع في الفقه ومن تلاميذ مالك وأصحاب أبي حنيفة الذين أدركوا تلاميذ الصحابة وتلاميذ تلاميذهم رضي الله عنهم. وهم خير القرون.
ولتكن على علم أننا لا نعترض على من يعارض في الاصطلاح وإنما نعارض في كون السلف وإن لم يسموا اليد وأمثالها صفة فإنهم أثبتوها على ذلك الأساس وعاملوها معاملة الصفات وبدعوا وكفروا من نفاها فمن عاملها بأنها وصف وأثبتها فلسنا نخاصمه على تقسيمات واصطلاحات فهذا لم أسمع به عن أحد من أهل السنة في هذه القضية  ، وإنما خلافنا قائم على تعامل السلف المجمع عليه مع ما أوردوه مما وصف الله به نفسه او وصفه به رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبذلك يشرح المتأخرين من أتباعهم توحيد الأسماء  والصفات فيقولون إثبات ما أثبت الله لنفسه وأثبته له رسوله أو يقولون إثبات ما وصف الله به نفسه ووصفه به رسوله ، فإذا اتفقنا انها أوصاف لله عز وجل وان السلف تعاملوا معها على أساس الإثبات بمعناها المحدد في اللغة مع نفي الكيف والتمثيل فهذاالقدر من أتى به فهو من اهل السنة في هذا الباب .وأما أن تكون الصفات ثابتة لله تعالى والاوصاف تفوض أو تؤول فهذا هو الابتداع الذي لم ينزل الله به من سلطان 
فالخلافالحقيقي إنما هو في التعامل مع ما ساقوه من أخبار الصفات 
وقد لمست منك تخليطا كذلك بين الخبر في النحو العربي وبين الخبر عند أهل اللغة 
فالخبر في النحو هو كما قال ابن مالك 
والخبر الجزء المتم الفائدة كالله بر والايادي شاهدة 
ومفردا يأتي ويأتي جملة حاوية معنى الذي سيقت له
وأما الخبر عند أهل اللغة فهو ضد الإنشاء
وهو كل ما يصلح أن يقال فيه صدقت أو كذبت لا في نفس الأمر
ومن هنا كان ما أخبر الله به عن ذاته محمول على أنها صفات بأنواع من الأساليب النحوية كالإضافة لذلك سميتها خبر معنوي وأقصد الخبر بعمومه في اللغة لا بالاصطلاح النحوي وهذابخلاف من جعل طريقة استخراج الصفات هو الخبر عند النحاة والذي هو علم ناشئ ,وهو عندهم قاصر على نوع من الأخبار فلتفهم هذا فإنه مهم
ويتبع

----------


## أبو محمد ريان الجزائري

*أخي الكريم أتعجّب أن تحتار في مثل هذا !
إذا لم يصلح أن نقول : الله علم ، فهل لا يصلح أيضًا أن نقول: الله عليم !
في قولنا : الله عليم : أخبرنا عن الذات الإلهية بوصف العلم، فما المشكلة في هذا !
إلا إن كنتم ترون أنّ (عليم) (سميع) هي أسماء لا تدل على صفات فهذا أمرٌ آخر !
نأتي لليد : 
تقولون : لا نستطيع أن نقول : الله يد ، كما لا نستطيع أن نقول : الله علم ..
جميل .. أعطوني أي اسم يدل على صفة اليد بحيث نستطيع به الإخبار عن الله !
صفة اليد لا يمكن الإخبار بها عن الله بأي حال من الأحوال ..
سيأتيني أحدكم ويقول : بل نستطيع ذلك بأن نقول : الله له يد .. 
فأقول: هذا إخبار بأنّ الله يوصف بأنّ له يد ، وليس إخبارًا بأنّ الله يُوصف باليد .. كما نقول : خالد له يد أي: يملك يدًا ، فهو وصفٌ له بملك اليد، وليس وصفًا له بأنّه يد ..
فضلًا عن أنّنا لو جعلنا التعبير بقول : الله له كذا ، يدل على أنّ الكذا صفة من صفات الله .. لو قلنا بذلك لأثبتنا الكثير من الصفات التي لم يقل بها أحد كما سبق في الإلزامات 
الحيرة عندك أخي الجهني
وفي حيدتك عن سؤالي دليل عليها
فلم أر في ردك جوابا عن الفرق بين صفة العلم مع انها هي التي تقابل اليد 
ولسنا نختلف عن دلالة العليم على العلم لكن نختلف عن دلالة العليم على العلم لانها ترجع على جميع الذات كما زعم الددو وتبعته هداكما الله
بل ذلك صناعي, فالمبالغة هي التي أمكنت من هذا النوع من الإخبار
ولا تدخل المبالغة إلا على الأسماء المشتقة وأما اليد فهي اسم جامد 
هذا أكبر الفروق 
فاليد جامد لا يتصرف ولا يشتق فهو صفة ثابتة في الذات ولا دلالة للحدوث في صيغته لذلك لا نختلف أنه من قبيل الصورة أو من قبيل الهيئة كما قال تعالى: "ويخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير" فسمى سبحانه محاكات الشكل هيئة 
والهيئة في اللغة صورة الشيء أو حالته أو حتى صفته لا يختلف المعنى في ثلاثتها بخلاف الهيئة في النحو فهي ماكان على وزن فِعلة كجِلسة وهو تخصيص بصورة معينة من جميع الصور ..
فالتفريق إذن بين صلاحية عليم بذلك النوع من الإخبار وعدم صلاحية يد 
فلكون عليم اسم مشتق للمبالغة  واليد اسم جامد هذا أولا
ثانيا فلكونه يرجع إلى اسم الفاعل واسم الفاعل يدل على معنيين الثبوت والحدوث فإذا أردنا أن نفرده في الثبوت قلنا عليم فالمبالغة هي واسطة في حقيقتها أقحمت في نفس اللفظ على أصل الاختصار لكون اللفظ مما يدخله التصرف والاشتقاق 
بخلاف اليد فمع أن لها واسطة للإخبار بها سواء أريد بها حقيقتها أو مجازها لكنها لجمودها فهي لا تتصرف ولا تشتق , فإنها لا يمكن إقحام الواسطة في اليد بل جاءت ملازمة لها عند التلقيب للدلالة على ميزة ما كالتعظيم وذلك كما لقب الصحابي المعروف بذي اليدين وعلّمه عليه الصلاة والسلام بذلك . ولم يمكن ان نقول مثلا يدود أي ذا يد 
وهذه الواسطة التي أفادت المبالغة في الاسم المشتق العليم تقدير القول فيها هو : الله بالغ العلم
وليس لان عليم هي صفة العلم ففرق بين دلالة المطابقة والتضمن
فالعلم متضمن في عليم وهناك معنى آخر وهو السعة والكثرة والبلوغ إلى المنتهى  
والعرب تختصر بالمدود لتدل على المبالغة كأكول لتفيد كثرة الأكل وأمثالها كثيرة
فعليم في قوة الخبر المركب من الإضافة وذلك يمنع من ان يرجع على جميع الذات 
فبالغ العلم أو كثير العلم أو واسع العلم لا تفيد الرجوع لجميع الذات لذلك لم يصلح ذلك في المصدر عِلْم وهو الصفة التي اشتقت من فعل عَلِم
هذه هي النكتة الصناعية
أما من جهة معاني الوضع في الاشتقاق والجمود فذلك ظاهر في الفرق بين ما يدخله الحدوث من المصادر وما لا يدخله الحدوث ..
الخلاصة
لا يمكننا أن نقول الله علم كما لا نقول الله يد ونقول أن ذلك يرجع لكون عليم ترجع لجميع الذات 
فهذا من الجهل باللغة ودقائقها في وضعها وتصرفها وجمودها ووسائطها وأدواتها ومقاصدها 
ولا يمكن أن نخبر بذلك في المعاني و لا في الهيئات والصور
وفي المقابل يمكننا أن نقول الله ذو علم أو عالم ومعلّم على اسم الفاعل ومنه علام أو عليم على المبالغة والتمكن أو حتى ربما عَلِمٌ على الصفة المشبهة باسم الفاعل 
فكل من صيغة المبالغة والصفة المشبهة هي فروع عن اسم الفاعل وتدل على وجوده وبالتالي يصح الإخبار بها بهذه الطريقة من الإخبار 
والله أعلى وأعلم وأعز وأكرم
وصلى الله على نبيه محمد وسلم تسليما كريما

*

----------


## أبو محمد ريان الجزائري

*وأضيف سريعا و**على التنزل**:
أنه حتى لو كان النوع الذي منعت من إطلاق اسم الصفة عليه  ليس من باب الصفات لغة وإنما من باب الاوصاف، فهو أقوى من الصفة أو على الأقل من بابها، وإثباته إن لم يكن أولى فهو في مرتبة الصفة , وليسم نوعه من شاء بما شاء، وقد اصطلحت بعض الطوائف على هذا النوع باسم صفات الصورة أو قريب من ذلك على ما أذكر من كلام الشهرستاني في الملل وغيره
أقول هذا لأنه ليس هناك دليل شرعي أصلا يأمرنا بإثبات الصفات فقط دون الصور والهيئات والأحوال والأفعال مع أن الكل خبر عن الله تعالى وعن ذاته وكمالها وليس لمدعي ذلك لينكر بعد ذلك الاخبار الصحيحة إلا البدعة والهوى*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

لقد سألت الجهني من قبل: هل تفرق بين الصفة والموصوف؟
فأجاب أن هذا ليس محل الخلاف.

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

ذروكم يا إخواني من الجهني هذا لأنه ملبس ولا يريد الوصول إلى الحق.

حاججنا في بادئ الأمر بأن اليد ليست صفة من صفات الله تعالى لأنها من ابتداع البربهاري وليس هناك من السلف أحد جعلها صفة،

فلما جئناه بقول الشافعي، بدأ يستدرك عليه ويخطئه 
حينما جعل اليد مثالا عن الصفات التي يجب التسليم بها كما نسلم بصفة السمع والبصر وغيرهما.

----------


## أبو محمد ريان الجزائري

*نقول عن السلف في عدم تفريقهم بين الوصف والصفة**ـ
ـ الإمام حمّاد بن زيد (ت. 179 هـ)* *:*
*جاء في*  شرح مذاهب أهل السنة لابن شاهين* بإسناده قال: «مَثَلُ الجهمية مثل رجل قيل له: أفي دارك نخلة؟ قال: نعم. قيل: فلها خوص؟ قال: لا. قيل: فلها سعف؟ قال: لا. قيل: فلها كرب؟ قال: لا. قيل: فلها جذع؟ قال: لا. قيل: فلها أصل؟ قال: لا. قيل: فلا نخلة في دارك. هؤلاء مِثل الجهمية قيل لهم:*
*لكم ربّ؟ قالوا: نعم. قيل: يتكلم؟ قالوا: لا.** قيل:* *فله يد**؟ قالوا: لا.* *قيل: فله قدم؟** قالوا: لا.* *قيل: فله إصبع**؟ قالوا: لا. قيل: فيرضى ويغضب؟ قالوا: لا. قيل:** فلا رب لكم!** » 
**قلت :
فقيام قياسه أساسا كان على ما يسمونها أوصاف في تفريقهم المبتدع وقد جعل حماد اتصاف الله بها من باب الصفات بحيث يكون نفيها نفيا للرب سبحانه, والأوصاف عندكم ليست صفات حقيقية كصفات المعاني, فتأمل هذا الاستدلال جيدا فهو صريح من إمام من أقران مالك رحمه الله، وكان أقعد بالسنة من حماد بن سلمة والثوري كما قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله وهذا من تقعيده.* *
ـ وجاء** في أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة** عن عبد الرحمن بن مهدي (ت. 198 هـ)،فقال**:
**ذكره عبد الرحمن قال : ثنا أبي قال : ثنا عبد الرحمن بن عمر الأصبهاني ، قال : سمعت عبد الرحمن بن مهدي 
قال لِفَتى من ولد جعفر بن سليمان: «مكانك»
فقعد حتى تفرق الناس. ثم قال ابن مهدي: «تعرف ما في هذه الكورة من الأهواء والاختلاف، وكل ذلك يجري مني على بالٍ رَضِي إلا أمرُك وما بلغني، فإن الأمر لا يزال هَيِّنًا ما لم يصر إليكم، يعني السلطان، فإذا صار إليكم جلَّ وعَظُم.»
فقال (الغلام) : "يا أبا سعيد وما ذاك؟ "
قال: « بلغني أنك تتكلم في الرب تبارك وتعالى وتصفه وتشبهه. »
فقال الغلام: "نعم". فأخذ يتكلم في الصفة.
فقال: «رُويدك يا بُني حتى نتكلم أول شيء في المخلوق، فإذا عجزنا عن المخلوقات فنحن عن الخالق اعجز واعجز. أخبرني عن حديث حدثنيه شعبة عن الشيباني قال: سمعت زرًا قال: قال عبد الله في قوله: {لَقَدْ رَأَى مِنْ آيَاتِ رَبِّهِ الْكُبْرَى} [النجم : 18]
قال: رأى جبريل له ستمائة جناح؟ قال: نعم. فعرف الحديث. 
فقال عبد الرحمن: «صِف لي خلقًا من خلق الله له ستمائة جناح.» فبقي الغلام ينظر إليه.
فقال عبد الرحمن: «يا بُني فإني أُهوِّن عليك المسألة، واضع عنك خمس مائة وسبعة وتسعين (جناحًا)، صِف لي خلقا بثلاثة أجنحة، ركب الجناح الثالث منه موضعًا غير الموضعين اللذين ركبهما الله حتى أعلم»
فقال (الغلام) : "يا أبا سعيد، نحن قد عجزنا عن صفة المخلوق ونحن عن صفة الخالق أعجز وأعجز، فأشهدك إني قد رجعت عن ذلك واستغفر الله."
قلت:
فلم يفرق بين الوصف والصفة , وقد سمى الغلام الجناح في المخلوق صفة !!!فهل الجناح مما يمكن الإخبار به على جميع الذات فتقول : طائر جناح!!!؟؟؟**
ـ وجاء فيه أيضا عن إسحاق بن راهويه (ت. 238 هـ) فقال**:*
*ذكره عبد الرحمن قال : ثنا أحمد بن سلمة ، قال : سمعت إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن راهويه ، يقول : " من وصف الله فشبه صفاته بصفات أحد من خلق الله فهو كافر بالله العظيم ، لأنه وصف لصفاته ، إنما هو استسلام لأمر الله ولما سن الرسول " . اهـ
فلم يفرق بين الوصف والصفة
**ـ وهذا الإمام عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي رحمه الله (280 هـ) يقول:** " ونحن قد عرفنا بحمد الله تعالى من لغات العرب هذه المجازات التي اتخذتموها دُلسة وأُغلوطة على الجهال ،* *تنفون بها عن الله حقائق الصفات بعلل المجازات** ، غير أنا نقول : لا يُحكم للأغرب من كلام العرب على الأغلب ، ولكن نصرف معانيها إلى الأغلب حتى تأتوا ببرهان أنه عنى بها الأغرب ، وهذا هو المذهب الذي إلى العدل والإنصاف أقرب ،* *لا أن تعترض صفات الله المعروفة المقبولة** عند أهل البصر فنصرف معانيها بعلة المجازات " انتهى من "نقض الرادرمي على بشر المريسي" (2/755).
**فسماها صفات وقد ملأ كتابه بذكر الأوصاف على اصطلاحكم وهومن السلف بلا جدال.
**ـ ومثله وقريبا من زمانه الإمام عمرو بن عثمان المكي الصوفي (297 هـ)**,* *قال في كتابه "أداب المريدين والتعرف لأحوال العبّاد" في باب: ما يجيء به الشياطين للتائبين : «وأما الوجه الثالث الذي يأتي به الناس إذا هم امتنعوا عليه واعتصموا بالله، فإنه يوسوس لهم في أمر الخالق ليفسد عليهم أحوال التوحيد ...» وذكر كلاما طويلا إلى أن قال: «فهذا من أعظم ما يوسوس به في التوحيد بالتشكيك، و**في صفات الرب* *بالتشبيه والتمثيل، أو بالجحد لها والتعطيل، وأن يُدخل عليهم مقاييس عظمة الرب بقدر عقولهم؛ فيهلكوا إن قبلوا، أو يضعضع(23) أركانهم، إلا أن يلجأوا في ذلك إلى العلم، وتحقيق المعرفة بالله عز وجل** من حيث أخبر عن نفسه، ووصف به رسوله؛** فهو تعالى القائل: {أنا الله} لا الشجرة. الجائي هو لا أمره، المستوي على عرشه بعظمة جلاله دون كل مكان، الذي كلم موسى تكليما، وأراه من آياته عظيمًا، فسمع موسى كلام الله الوارث لخلقه، السميع لأصواتهم، الناظر بعينه إلى أجسامهم،* *يداه مبسوطتان وهما غير نعمته وقدرته، وخلق آدم بيده**»**
وهذا الإمام أبو جعفر محمد بن جرير الطبري رحمه الله (310 هـ) بعد أن ذكر الصفات ومنها اليد, قال رحمه الله: 
" فإن قال لنا قائل : فما الصواب في**معاني هذه الصفات**التي ذكرت ، وجاء ببعضها كتاب الله عز جل ووحيه، وجاء ببعضها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ قيل: الصواب من هذا القول عندنا: أن نثبت حقائقها على ما نعرف من جهة الإثبات ونفي التشبيه ، كما نفى عن نفسه جل ثناؤه فقال : ( ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير ) إلى أن قال : " فنثبت كل هذه المعاني التي ذكرنا أنها جاءت بها الأخبار والكتاب والتنزيل على ما يُعقل من حقيقة الإثبات ، وننفي عنه التشبيه فنقول : يسمع جل ثناؤه الأصوات ، لا بخرق في أذن ، ولا جارحة كجوارح بني آدم . وكذلك يبصر الأشخاص ببصر لا يشبه أبصار بني آدم التي هي جوارح لهم.* *وله يدان ويمين وأصابع ، وليست جارحة* *، ولكن يدان مبسوطتان بالنعم على الخلق ، لا مقبوضتان عن الخير ،**ووجه لا كجوارح بني آدم التي من لحم ودم**. ونقول : يضحك إلى من شاء من خلقه ، لا تقول: إن ذلك كشر عن أنياب ، ويهبط كل ليلة إلى سماء الدنيا " انتهى من "التبصير في معالم الدين" ص (141-145) .
**ـ وكذا جاءت عند الإمام أبو أحمد محمد بن علي بن محمد الكرجي المعروف بالقصاب رحمه الله المتوفى سنة (360هـ)* *وهو قريب من زمانهم كتاب السنة  المعروف** بالاعتقاد القادري الذي كتبه لأمير المؤمنين القادر بأمر الله سنة 433 هـ* *ووقَّع على التصديق على ما فيه علماء ذلك الوقت** ،* *وأرسلت هذه الرسالة القادرية إلى البلدان,** قال: 
" لا يوصف إلا بما وصف به نفسه أو وصفه به نبيه،** وكل صفة وصف بها نفسه**، أو وصفه بها نبيه، فهي صفة حقيقية لا صفة مجاز ، ولو كانت صفة مجاز لتحتم تأويلها ، ولقيل : معنى البصر كذا ، ومعنى السمع كذا ، ولفسرت بغير السابق إلى الأفهام ، فلما كان مذهب السلف إقرارها بلا تأويل ، علم أنها غير محمولة على المجاز، وإنما هي حق بيّن " انتهى نقلا عن " المنتظم" لابن الجوزي في المنتظم في حوادث سنة 433هـ ، و"سير أعلام النبلاء" (16/213).* 
*فذكر لفظ الصفة كما ذكر لفظ الحقيقة 
أقول في الأخير:
**الأمثلة لا تكاد تخلو من كتب السنة المصنفة فالآثار مليئة بذلك وتحتاج فقط إلى شيء من الملاحظة لكن القوم لم يكن عمدتهم الكتاب والسنة في الاعتقاد فكيف يعتمدون على السلف رضي الله عنهم..لكن العجب الذي لا يكاد ينتهي كيف يدعي الددو هداه الله أنه لم يُر لها ذاكر قبل البربهاري ثم الصابوني أي بعد السلف رحمهم الله وبصراحة فقد حرت كيف أفسر هذا منه  هل تتبع حقا أو على الأقل نظر في الآثار السلفية.. ؟؟!!!!
فالله المستعان
ويتبع 

*

----------


## أبو محمد ريان الجزائري

...

----------


## أبو محمد ريان الجزائري

*أول من فسر الصفات:
**عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "آخر من يدخل الجنة رجل، فهو يمشي مرة، ويكْبُو مرة، وتسفَعُه النار مرة» إلى أن قال -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "م ترفع له شجرة عند باب الجنة هي أحسن من الأُوليَيْن، فيقول: أي رب، أدنِني من هذه لأستظل بظلها، وأشرب من مائها، لا أسألك غيرها. فيقول: يا ابن آدم ألم تعاهدني أن لا تسألني غيرها؟ قال: بلى يا رب، هذه لا أسألك غيرها. وربه يعذره لأنه يرى ما لا صبر له عليها، فيدنيه منها، فإذا أدناه منها سمِع أصوات أهل الجنة، فيقول: أي رب أدخلنيها. فيقول: يا ابن آدم، ما يَصْريني منك؟ أيُرضيك أن أعطيك الدنيا، ومثلها معها؟ قال: "يا رب أتستهزئ مني وأنت رب العالمين؟" 
**فضحك ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه** فقال: «ألا تسألوني ممّ أضحك؟» فقالوا: "مم تضحك؟" قال: «**هكذا ضحك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم**»، فقالوا: "ممّ تضحك يا رسول الله؟" قال: "**من ضحك رب العالمين** حين قال (أي الذي خرج من النار يحبو): أتستهزئ مني وأنت رب العالمين؟ فيقول (الله تعالى له): إني لا أستهزئ منك، ولكني على ما أشاء قادر". 
**رواه مسلم في صحيحه 

قلت:
أدعو كل أشعري صادق النية يخشى الله تعالى واليوم الآخر أن يتأمل هذا الحديث
فهو أصرح تفسير وتأويل للصفات وإلا فلٍمَ يضحك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لضحك الله ؟؟!!!
وليس في تفسيره أن الرب تعالى يضحك كحقيقة ضحكنا, فهذا لا يؤخذ من مجرد فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لكن فيه أن الضحك هو من جنس ما نعرفه من ضحكنا دون أن يكون على حقيقته.. 
فالكيف العام أو القدر المشترك, الحديث يدل عليه دلالة صريحة وليس كما قالت الجهمية لا ندري ما الضحك !!!!!!!! 
والمفوضة على ذلك وهم الذين يزعمون أن القدر المشترك لا يدرك من هذه الصفات المسمات الذاتية أو الفعلية, ويعممون القول بكونها من المتشابه الذي لا يعلمه إلا الله ثم ينسبونه طريقة للسلف وأنهم كانوا لا يفسرون ولا يؤولون, وأن طريقتهم أسلم وأن طريقة الخلف بالتأويل هي اجتهاد منهم فيما لا تدركه عقول الناس, فمن أوّل ما سكت عن بيانه النص وكان أهلا للاجتهاد فهو مأجور على كل حال ولا يمكن إخراجه من أهل السنة, كذا زعموا..ثم يجعلون من هؤلاء المجتهدين في التأويل بعد السلف من قال بذلك الظاهر من القدر المشترك في تلك الصفات التي لا تعقل كونها صفة!!! كأهل الحديث!!!!!!! والحنابلة !!! والسلفيين وعلى رأسهم شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله !!!!!
فأي ادعاء هذا هو ادعاء الددو هداه الله, وأي كذب على السلف وعلى من تبعهم وأي ظلم لهم وتلبيس قد أقامه بفراه وعلى أولهم أول مفسر ومؤول صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فجعل ذلك للبربهاري والخلف, وقرر أن النصوص تركت للعقول وأن السلف لم يخوضوا فيها بالتفسير والتأويل ..اللهم رحماك
ويتبع بأمثالها من تفاسير السلف بإذن الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو محمد ريان الجزائري

> لقد سألت الجهني من قبل: هل تفرق بين الصفة والموصوف؟
> فأجاب أن هذا ليس محل الخلاف.


عذرا سارع إلى نظري أنه ينكر محل الخلاف من تفريقه بين الصفة والوصف
أما أنه أنكر محل الخلاف في التفريق بين الصفة والموصوف فهو كما قال لأنه يبحث قبل إثبات الصفة لا بعدها 
فهو إن لم يثبتها صفات فهو يزعم أمرين :
إما تفريغها عن جميع معانيها وهو التفويض 
وإما تأويلها ودعوى أنها على غير باب الحقيقة
وفي كلا الأمرين لا يلزمه أنه يفرق بين الصفة والموصوف
وإنما يلزمه ذلك لو كان البحث فيما أثبته من الصفات أنها هي الذات أو أنها ليست متغايرة المعاني كما تقول الجهمية والمعتزلة..لكن البحث اقتصر على نوع من الصفات في إثباتها لا في تفسير معنى الوصفية، نعم شق القاعدة الأول يوهم ذلك لكنه لازم له فقط هو لا يقصده كما في أمثلتنا: هل الله علم؟
فإن كان يقصده فكلامك أخي محمد هو عين الصواب وتكون القاعدة موضوعة على نحو يفرق بين صفات ترجع للذات فهي الذات وبين مالم يرجع للذات فليس من الصفات لأنها سوف لا تكون هي الذات وإنما تكون مجرد إخبار لمعاني غير معقولة ويمكن تأويلها للمجتهدين ..وهو ظاهر كلام الددو 
ولا أظن ذلك مقصودا في قاعدتهم فليس عندهم: "الله علم" صحيحة، كما أن: "الله يد" عندهم ليست صحيحة..
تعالى ربي وتقدس
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> [RIGHT]*
> 
> هناك فرق بين الصفة والوصف، لك أن تصف الشخص وتُخبر عنه بما يصحّ عنه لكن ليس لك أن تجعل شيئًا ما من صفاته وهو غير متعلّقٍ بذاته الكاملة .. لك أن تصف شخصًا فتقول : خالدٌ له يدٌ ورجلٌ لكن لا يصح أن تقول خالدٌ رجلٌ أو خالدٌ يدٌ .. لو جعلنا اليد والساق من باب الأخبار عن الله لكان هذا سائغًا في اللغة لكن جعْلُها من باب الصفات إشكال ..  
>  ليتك لا تخرج عن موضوعنا وهو الإتيان بنقل عن السلف يدلّ على أنّ الساق واليد والعين صفات في حق الله .. لك تحياتي*


الفاضل ريان الجزائري: كلام الجهني هذا ما دعاني للجزم بتفريقه بين الصفة والوصف.

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

قال الأخ أبو البراء الجهني:هناك فرق بين الصفة والوصف، لك أن تصف الشخص وتُخبر عنه بما يصحّ عنه لكن ليس لك أن تجعل شيئًا ما من صفاته وهو غير متعلّقٍ بذاته الكاملة .. لك أن تصف شخصًا فتقول : خالدٌ له يدٌ ورجلٌ لكن لا يصح أن تقول خالدٌ رجلٌ أو خالدٌ يدٌ .. لو جعلنا اليد والساق من باب الأخبار عن الله لكان هذا سائغًا في اللغة لكن جعْلُها من باب الصفات إشكال .. 
ليتك لا تخرج عن موضوعنا وهو الإتيان بنقل عن السلف يدلّ على أنّ الساق واليد والعين صفات في حق الله .. لك تحياتي

أقول:وماذا عن قولنا: زيد أعور، وعمرو أعرج، وبكر أعسر؟

هل تنطبق عليه قاعدتك الولد ددوية التي تجعل فيها الصفة لا تكون إلا للذات كاملة؟

فهل الأحول أحول العينين أم الذات؟ وهل الأعرج أعرج الذات أم الرجلين؟ وهل نقول فلان ذاته عرجاء أم رجله عرجاء؟!

----------


## أبو محمد ريان الجزائري

> الفاضل ريان الجزائري: كلام الجهني هذا ما دعاني للجزم بتفريقه بين الصفة والوصف.


نعم أخي الفاضل هو ما قدمت لك فرجوع العلم إلى جميع الذات في الإخبار لا نفهم منه أن العلم هو الذات عندهم لذلك لا نجده فيما نقلته عنه ولا هو في كلام الددو
*بل صرح الددو أن ما عاد على الصفات بالإبطال ليس هو مذهب الأشاعرة وإنما مذهب المعتزلة 
وهذا على ما فيه مما يحتاج لنقاشه فيه فهو يدل على مفارقة المعتزلة في الاتساع بتلك القاعدة من جعل الصفات هي الذات*

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

وانظروا إلى قوله: ليتك لا تخرج عن موضوعنا وهو الإتيان بنقل عن السلف يدلّ على أنّ الساق واليد والعين صفات في حق الله .. لك تحياتي

فلما أتاه الإخوة بنص الشافعي الذي فيه أن اليد من الصفات أبى أن يعترف بخطئه(على الرغم من كونه أومأ إلى ذلك تلميحا لما بين له الإخوة وجه اعتبار اليد صفة من الصفات عند الشافعي، ثم لا أدري كيف عاد وغير رأيه ليأتينا بعجيب القول حين قال:يصح أن نصف الشيئ بوصف وهو ليس من صفاته!)

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

باختصار:هو يريد منكم أن تأتوه بقول عن أحد السلف يقول:الله يد، حتى تقنعوه بأنها صفة لله!!

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

*أخي الجهني هل أنت تستشكل علينا أم على الإمام الشافعي ؟؟ وكأني بك تقول:
لم يا إمام جعلت كلمتك "له يد" من جملة الصفات, ولما سميتها جميعا صفات مع أن" له يد" ليست صفة وإنما وصف ؟  كما أيضا أحسبك تقول لنا وللشافعي كذلك بتخليط بالغ واعذرني على هذه: 
لما جعلتم "له يد" في كلام الشافعي دليل على أنها صفة لما لا تجعلون "له ملك السماوات والأرض" صفة ؟؟؟
وأنت في هذآن رجعت القهقرى من الخلاف الاصطلاحي ومن قال به من السلف إلى محاكمة السلف عليه لذلك ذهبت في الحقيقة تناقش الشافعي وتجعل فهم بعض أهل اللغة حجة على الشافعي ؟؟*
##
*الاستشكال في كلامكم وليس في كلام الشافعي .. ما قاله الشافعي صحيح فمن صفات الله أنّ له يدًا .. وما فعله الشافعي من ذكر هذا الكلام في باب الصفات صحيح لأنّ السلف تعاملوا مع خبر اليد والساق كما تعاملوا مع الصفات من الغضب والضحك وذلك بإمرارها كما جاءت ..
المحاكمة لكم لأن الشافعي لا يقول بأنّ اليد صفة من صفات الله كما تقولون، فأنتم أضفتم بعض الصفات لله مع أنّ اللغة لا تجعلها من باب الصفات ولم يقل السلف بأنّها صفات في حق الله .. فأنتم لم تقتصروا على ما قاله الشافعي ..*

_ولتكن على علم أننا لا نعترض على من يعارض في الاصطلاح وإنما نعارض في كون السلف وإن لم يسموا اليد وأمثالها صفة فإنهم أثبتوها على ذلك الأساس وعاملوها معاملة الصفات .._
##
*جميل .. هذه نقطة تقارب لا نخالف فيها .. لكن تسميتها صفة مع أنّ السلف لم يقولوا بذلك يدلّ على أمرين:
1- أنّ المسائل التي قال بها الحنابلة ليست كلها ممّا نص عليه السلف .
2- أنّه لا يصح التشنيع على بعض المدارس بأنّهم قالوا قولًا لم يقل به السلف فالكلّ يشربُ من هذا الكأس لأنّ هناك الكثير من المسائل التي لم يتعرّض لها السلف ..*

_فإذا اتفقنا انها أوصاف لله عز وجل وان السلف تعاملوا معها على أساس الإثبات بمعناها المحدد في اللغة مع نفي الكيف والتمثيل فهذا القدر من أتى به فهو من اهل السنة في هذا الباب._ 
##
*لا يوجد لليدّ معنى محدّد في اللغة، بل يكفي أن نؤمن بأنّ لله يد ونفوّض ما عدا ذلك .. إذا وجدت هذا المعنى فأرجو التعبير عنه في سطر واحد ..
*
_وقد لمست منك تخليطا كذلك بين الخبر في النحو العربي وبين الخبر عند أهل اللغة 
فالخبر في النحو هو كما قال ابن مالك 
والخبر الجزء المتم الفائدة كالله بر والايادي شاهدة 
ومفردا يأتي ويأتي جملة حاوية معنى الذي سيقت له
وأما الخبر عند أهل اللغة فهو ضد الإنشاء
وهو كل ما يصلح أن يقال فيه صدقت أو كذبت لا في نفس الأمر_
##
*ليتك لم تلمس !
يقول الشوكاني في إرشاد الفحول عن معنى الخبر في اللغة : ((هو مشتق من الخبار ، وهي الأرض الرخوة ; لأن الخبر يثير الفائدة ، كما أن الأرض الخبار تثير الغبار))
والصفة هي التي يصح الإخبار بها* 

_لكن نختلف عن دلالة العليم على العلم لانها ترجع على جميع الذات كما زعم الددو وتبعته هداكما الله بل ذلك صناعي, فالمبالغة هي التي أمكنت من هذا النوع من الإخبار ولا تدخل المبالغة إلا على الأسماء المشتقة وأما اليد فهي اسم جامد 
هذا أكبر الفروق .. فاليد جامد لا يتصرف ولا يشتق فهو صفة ثابتة في الذات ولا دلالة للحدوث في صيغته .. فالتفريق إذن بين صلاحية عليم بذلك النوع من الإخبار وعدم صلاحية يد فلكون عليم اسم مشتق للمبالغة واليد اسم جامد هذا أولًا ... ثانيًا ..
الخلاصة
لا يمكننا أن نقول الله علم كما لا نقول الله يد ونقول أن ذلك يرجع لكون عليم ترجع لجميع الذات فهذا من الجهل باللغة ودقائقها في وضعها وتصرفها وجمودها ووسائطها وأدواتها ومقاصدها ولا يمكن أن نخبر بذلك في المعاني و لا في الهيئات والصور
_##
*الفارق بين المشتق والجامد ليس بمؤثر؛ لأنّ الجامد يمكن الإخبار به ولا مشكلة في ذلك فلو كان يصلح كونه صفة لله لم يمنع من ذلك كونه جامدًا .. ألا ترى أنّه يمكن أن نقول : هذه يدٌ .. وفي الألفية:
والمفرد الجامد فارغٌ وإن ** يشتق فهو ذو ضمير مستكن 
أما قولك بأنّ الهيئات لا يمكن الإخبار بها .. فهي كذلك لأن العقل لا يدرك من الساق واليد إلا أنّها أجزاء في الإنسان وليست صفات له ..
*
*أنه حتى لو كان النوع الذي منعت من إطلاق اسم الصفة عليه ليس من باب الصفات لغة وإنما من باب الاوصاف، فهو أقوى من الصفة أو على الأقل من بابها، وإثباته إن لم يكن أولى فهو في مرتبة الصفة*
##*
اليد ليست صفة ولا وصفًا ، وإنما يوصف الله بأنّ له يدًا ومن صفاته أنّ له يدًا ..*

_لم يضحك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لضحك الله ؟؟!!! وليس في تفسيره أن الرب تعالى يضحك كحقيقة ضحكنا, فهذا لا يؤخذ من مجرد فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لكن فيه أن الضحك هو من جنس ما نعرفه من ضحكنا دون أن يكون على حقيقته، فالكيف العام أو القدر المشترك, الحديث يدل عليه دلالة صريحة وليس كما قالت الجهمية لا ندري ما الضحك !!!!!!!! 
والمفوضة على ذلك وهم الذين يزعمون أن القدر المشترك لا يدرك من هذه الصفات المسمات الذاتية أو الفعلية, ويعمّمون القول بكونها من المتشابه الذي لا يعلمه إلا الله ثم ينسبونه طريقة للسلف وأنهم كانوا لا يفسرون ولا يؤولون, وأن طريقتهم أسلم وأن طريقة الخلف بالتأويل هي اجتهاد منهم فيما لا تدركه عقول الناس.._
##
*ما هو الكيف العام والقدر المشترك في معنى الضحك .. أريد أن تعبّر عن ذلك بلفظ موجز .. إن لم تعرف فأنت ومن تسمّيهم أهل التجهيل سواء .. سبق أن قلناها مرارًا : اللغة لا تفيدك في إعطاء المعنى الكلي لهذه المعاني وإنّما قد تفيدك ببعض ما يدل عليه الضحك كالرضا والرحمة والقبول .. فمن أثبت صفة الضحك لله .. وبيّن بعض ما تدلّ عليه في اللغة وفوّض ما سوى ذلك .. فقد أدى ما عليه ولا يمكن لأحد أن يصل إلى شيء وراء ذلك ..*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *أ*
> *الاستشكال في كلامكم وليس في كلام الشافعي .. ما قاله الشافعي صحيح فمن صفات الله أنّ له يدًا ..*



نحمد الله أنك اعترفت أن مِن السلف من أثبت أن من صفات الله اليد.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *
> المحاكمة لكم لأن الشافعي لا يقول بأنّ اليد صفة من صفات الله كما تقولون، فأنتم أضفتم بعض الصفات لله مع أنّ اللغة لا تجعلها من باب الصفات ولم يقل السلف بأنّها صفات في حق الله .. فأنتم لم تقتصروا على ما قاله الشافعي ..*


 أنقل  لك الكلام ثانيةً وأمعن النظر فيه: (قرأت  عَلَى المبارك قلت: له أخبرك مُحَمَّد بْن عَلِيِّ بْنِ الفتح قَالَ:  أَخْبَرَنَا عَلِيّ بْن مردك قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْد الرَّحْمَنِ بْن أبي  حاتم قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا يونس ابن عبد الأعلى المصري قَالَ: سمعت أبا عَبْد  اللَّه مُحَمَّد بْن إِدْرِيسَ الشافعي يقول وقد  سئل عَنْ صفات اللَّه وما ينبغي أن يؤمن به فقال: لله تَبَارَكَ  وَتَعَالَى أسماء وصفات جاء بها كتابه وأخبر بها نبيه - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أمته لا يسمع أحدًا من  خلق اللَّه قامت عليه الحجة أن القرآن نزل به وصح عنه بقول النَّبِيّ  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فيما روى عنه العدل فإن خالف ذلك بعد ثبوت الحجة عليه فهو بالله كافر فأما قبل ثبوت الحجة عليه من جهة الخبر فمعذور بالجهل لأن علم ذلك لا يدرك بالعقل ولا بالروية والفكر ونحو ذلك أخبار اللَّه سبحانه وَتَعَالَى أتانا أنه سميع وأن له يدين  بقوله " بَلْ يَدَاهُ مبسوطتان " وأن له يمينا بقوله " وَالسَّمَوَاتُ  مطويات بيمينه " وأن له وجها بقوله " كُلُّ شيء هالك إلا وجهه " وقوله "  وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الجلال والإكرام " وأن له قدما بقول  النَّبِيّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -: " حتى يضع الرب فيها  قدمه " يعني جهنم وأنه يضحك من عبده المؤمن بقول النَّبِيّ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - للذي قتل فِي سبيل اللَّه " إنه لقي اللَّه  وهو يضحك " إليه وأنه يهبط كل ليلة إلى سماء الدنيا بخبر رَسُول اللَّهِ -  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بذلك وأنه ليس بأعور بقول النَّبِيّ -  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -: " إذ ذكر الدجال فقال: إنه أعور وإن  ربكم ليس بأعور " وأن المؤمنين يرون ربهم يوم القيامة بأبصارهم كما يرون  القمر ليلة البدر وأن له إصبعا بقول النَّبِيّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ -: " ما من قلب إلا وهو بين إصبعين من أصابع الرحمن عَزَّ  وَجَلَّ " فإن هذه المعاني التي وصف اللَّه  بها نفسه ووصفه بها رسوله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مما لا  يدرك حقيقته بالفكر والروية فلا يكفر بالجهل بها أحد إلا بعد انتهاء الخبر  إليه بها فإن كان الوارد بذلك خبرًا يقوم فِي الفهم مقام المشاهدة فِي  السماع وجبت الدينونة عَلَى سامعه بحقيقته والشهادة عليه كما عاين وسمع من  رَسُول اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وسلم - ولكن يثبت هذه الصفات  وينفي التشبيه كما نفي ذلك عَنْ نفسه تعالى ذكره فقال: " لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ  شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السميع البصير ").

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

قال الإمام أبو حنيفة: وله يد ووجه ونفس كما ذكره الله تعالى في القرآن، فما ذكره الله تعالى في القرآن، من ذكر الوجه واليد والنفس فهو له صفات بلا كيف، ولا يقال: إن يده قدرته أو نعمته؛ لأن فيه إبطالَ الصفة، وهو قول أهل القدر والاعتزال… [الفقه الأكبر ص302]

قال الإمام أبو حنيفة: ولا يقال إن يده قدرته أو نعمته لأنَّ فيه إبطال صفة، وهو قول أهل القدر والاعتزال. [الفقه الأكبر ص302]



منقول

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

*أكثر من فهمَ وجه كلامي عن عبارة الشافعي وحاول أن يُجيب عنه هو الأخ : أبو محمد الجزائري .. ولذلك علّقتُ على كلامه ..
أمّا بقيّة الإخوة مع احترامي لهم جميعًا إمّا أنّهم لم يفهموا وجه كلامي أصلًا رغم إعادتي له أكثر من مرة .. أو أنّهم يُكابرون على ما قلتُه .. ولذا سأعتذر عن التعليق عن المشاركات التي لا علاقة لها بمناقشة وجه الإشكال في كلامي ..*

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

ما عادت تهمني ردودك المخيبة.

حسبي أن أنقل للإخوة القراء النصوص التي تفضحك وتنعى عليك شبهك.

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

قال إمام الأئمة محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة،رحمه الله، في كتابه التوحيد:

باب: ذكر سنة ثالثة في إثبات اليد لله الخالق البارئ

وكتب الله بيده على نفسه أن رحمته تغلب غضبه، وفي هذه الأخبار التي نذكرها في هذا الباب إثبات صفتين لخالقنا البارئ مما ثبتها الله لنفسه في اللوح المحفوظ والإمام المبين ذكر النفس واليد جميعا وإن رغمت أنوف الجهمية.

قلت: فذكر إثبات صفتين، وقال: ذكر النفس واليد، ولم يقل:ذكر أن له يد 

فتأملوا بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

إن كان قول ان البربهاري هو اول من قال اليد صفه ليس له علاقه بموضوعك  فلماذا  كتبته يا رجل‏!!‏!!‏!!ثم لماذا تكذب علي رجل ميت من اجل شيء ليس له علاقه بموضوعك‏!!‏!!‏!!  ، ‏ وإن كان طلب أقوال السلف في هذه المسأله ليس له علاقه بموضوعك فلماذا طلبته يا رجل‏!!‏!!‏!! ، وانا استعجب منك  فبعد ان نقل لك بعض‎ ‎الاعضاء اقوال السلف في إثبات صفه اليد، تقول انت ولم يرد عن السلف اقوال في ذلك‏!!‏!!‏!!

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

> يا صاحب العربه الممتلئة"العقل السليم" انتظر منك الادله علي عدم كذبك انت والددو .. اثبت ان البربهاوي  هو اول من قال اليد صفه ...اجمع محصول ادلتك يا رجل . وسوف انتظر ردك


هل هذه المشاركه لا تتعلق بكلامك الذي كتبته في صفحات هذا الموضوع‏!!‏!!‏!!سبحان الله

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

انظروا  الي كلامه العجيب . قال ‏||||وهناك مسائل كثيرة يقول بها الحنابلة ولن تجد من كلام السلف ما ينصّ عليها.. ومنها القول بأنّ اليد صفة‏||||وهذا الكلام كتبه بعد ان نقل له بعض الاعضاء اقوال للسلف في إثبت صفه اليد . وصراحه ما كنت اتوقع منه يكتب هذا الكلام بعد تلك النقول التي ذكرت له

----------


## أبو محمد ريان الجزائري

[quote=أبو البراء الجهني;800516]
##
*الاستشكال في كلامكم وليس في كلام الشافعي .. ما قاله الشافعي صحيح فمن صفات الله أنّ له يدًا .. وما فعله الشافعي من ذكر هذا الكلام في باب الصفات صحيح لأنّ السلف تعاملوا مع خبر اليد والساق كما تعاملوا مع الصفات من الغضب والضحك وذلك بإمرارها كما جاءت ..
المحاكمة لكم لأن الشافعي لا يقول بأنّ اليد صفة من صفات الله كما تقولون، فأنتم أضفتم بعض الصفات لله مع أنّ اللغة لا تجعلها من باب الصفات ولم يقل السلف بأنّها صفات في حق الله .. فأنتم لم تقتصروا على ما قاله الشافعي ..
*___________________
*ما هذا الكلام يا أخي الجهني ؟؟؟؟؟؟
فكلامك هذا على ما يدل عليه من تعصب وإصرار سيء هو متهافت متناقض!!!
 آ الشافعي يعاملها معاملة الصفات فقط ولا يسميها صفة؟؟!!!!!
 ثم هو يقول إنها من الصفات لكن لا كما نقول  ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
يا أخي  الجهني 
كيف لا يكون لها اسم عنده إلا الصفات ,ثم يعاملها بمعاملة الصفات, وفي الأخير لا يقول كما نقول !!!
أضحكتني عفوا:
فما نقوله نحن مما لا يقوله الشافعي ؟؟!!!!
لعلك وجدته يسميها في مكان آخر باسم آخر أو يخصها بمعاملة أخرى!!!
 سبحان الله تناقض حجتك!
إذ لو لم يعاملها معاملة الصفات بذكرها بينهم, لأمكنك الاحتجاج بأنه لم يذكرها لاحتمال وقوعها على غير باب الصفات عنده, وحينها تُضعف النقل في دلالته !!! 
ولما كنا نقلناه أصلا في الاستدلال اللغوي لظهور ضعفه لنا أيضا كنص على خلاف في التسمية وإطلاق اللفظ وهو بحث لغوي اصطلاحي قبل كل شيء
 وكم هناك من نصوص على ذلك الوجه لم نوردها 
فعجيب سفسطتك هي في قولك: إنما عاملها معاملة الصفات.
 فهل كان إيرادنا للنص لأنه يعاملها معاملة الصفات أم لأنه سماها صفات مع إيرادها ؟؟!!!!
ثم كأني بك تتنطع وتحاول سد الباب على كل أنواع الدلالات إلا دلالة المنطوق الصريح
وهل يكون القول قولا إلا بالتنصيص؟!!
 هل تريد أن تسقط ثلاثة أرباع المذاهب يا جهني؟؟!!!!
وأين التخريج الذي يقوم على دلالات العموم والمفهوم بنوعيه والالتزام والسياق وغيرها ؟؟!!!!
فكيف إذا كان النص قد اجتمع فيه اكثر من دلالة بما يغلب على الظن أنه يسميها صفات ومن تلك الدلالات إذا عاملها معاملة الصفات!!!!
فكيف إذا ذكر آحاد الصفات وسماها جميعا صفات مكررا ذلك فذكر انها صفات قبل ذكرها وبعد ذكرها وأورد لفظة وصف ولم ينبه من أدنى طرف إلى أي فرق!!!!
ألا ترى  يا جهني أنه جمع بينها في الاسم بدلالة الجمع في قوله صفات جمع صفة ولا بد أن يدخل المذكور بالقطع وغيرها بالظن على القول بان دلالة العموم على جميع أفراده ظنية, فكيف إذا قلنا دلالة العموم على أفراده قطعية على مذهب الأحناف ؟؟!!!
فدلالة العام قبل المذكورات وبعد المذكورات شبه تنصيص على الاسمية
ثم جمعه بينها في الحكم إنما كان لكونها صفات وأخبار عن صفة الله تعالى
 فقارب أن يكون نصا قاطعا ولا أجازف إذا قلت هو نص 
فكيف إذا تأيد ذلك أيضا بنقول أخرى عن علماء قبل البربهاري, بعضهم متقدم على الشافعي, وبعضهم متأخر, بعبارات أقل ما توصف اأها صريحة كذلك في عدم تفريقهم..
فرحت تضرب كل ذلك عرض الحائط لتدعي أن السلف لم يسموها صفة بالتنصيص؟؟؟!!!!!
 فلم تزد على التنطع المذموم عن اليهود في كتاب الله كما في سورة البقرة وغيرها مع أنها بمجموعها على شرطك من النصية 
ولا أدري أي شيء تريد بعد هذا عن السلف وقبل البربهاري رحمهم الله وصدق الله إذ يقول عن المعاندين :
" ولئن أتيت الذين أوتوا الكتاب بكل آية ما تبعوا قبلتك"
فالله المستعان
وللصراحة أخي الجهني فهذا الوضع آسفني منك وهو لا يشجع بتاة في مواصلة النقاش خاصة أن الإخوة فهموا مقصودك ولهم الفضل في نقل نص الشافعي وقد ناقشوك في صميم دعواك ثم تدعي أنهم لم يفهموك !!
وهذا أيضا وعذرا ليس عندي إلا من قبيل الغلمطة والسفسطة ولا يشجع في مواصلة التباحث معك 
فالبيان إذا تم وصار يجحد الخصم كونه بيانا لا من وجه الاستدلال وإنما من وجه اتهام الخصم بعدم الفهم فهذا لا يأت من العقلاء المنصفين المتجردين للحق إنما يأت من أهل التشويش والمتعصبة 
 فأنصحك بتركه أخي الجهني حتى تستفيد وتربح إخوانك في مساعدتك على مشاكلك العلمية وغيرها
وأعتذر للقراء على الإطالة في بيان الواضحات فذلك حقا من أشد المشكلات 
فالله المستعان
ويتبع*

----------


## أبو محمد ريان الجزائري

*قال الجهني سامحه الله:
" أنّ اللغة لا تجعلها من باب الصفات"
قلت:
دعوى عريضة وضعف ظاهر
لأول مرة أجد أحدا من الناس في قضايا عقدية يدعي قاعدة لغوية خالفها السلف دون أن ينقلها عن أئمة اللغة 
فهو يضعف لنا النقول الصريحة بالمشاكسة 
ويقوي في المقابل دعاواه الفارغة بالتكرار والإصرار وفقط
هزلت 
ألا ترى أخي الجهني أنك تهرف لنا من كيس لا نصدقه في تسمية حرف من حروف الجر دون إسناد لأهل اللغة 
فكيف و أنت تتكلم في صفات الله تعالى والتفريق بينها 
 وكان ينبغي أن لا نسمع لك دعواك  وأنها تفريق لغوي حتى ترمي بيننا على الأقل من قال بها من اللغويين الموثوقين, وحينها لن نطالبك بشعر عرب ولا نثرهم , ولا أدر لما لم تفعل أخي الكريم ذلك فأنت مجرد مدع لا تبتعد بهذا الوضع عن الكذابين المهترعين المجترئين على الله وعلى دينه...وذلك لأنك تعلم أنه لا يعطى أحد فلسا بدعاويه وإلا لدعي دماء أقوام وأموالهم وذراريهم كما جاء في الحديث الصحيح
فكل قول بلا برهان فهو قول ظاهر البطلان
ويقول الآخر:
والدعاوى ما لم تقيموا عليها بينات فأبناؤها أدعياء
فهات طحنا فقد سئمنا الجعاجع والفراقع

ثم من جهة أخرى أيضا فإنه قد ظهر ضعف التفريق 
فالخبر مفرد وجملة
والجملة اسمية وفعلية وشبه جملة بتقدير كائن أو استقر
والقاعدة قصرت الإخبار في المثال على الخبر المفرد كدليل على رجوعه لجميع الذات 
فلا هو قاصر على المفرد ولا المفرد ذاك راجع على جميع الذات 
فالله عليم يمكن أن تأتي الله ذو علم فيمكن إذن ذو يد  وهذا يقضي على انحصاره في تلك الصيغة 
والله عليم ليس لأنه راجع لجميع الذات  كما بينت وهذا يقضي على كل القاعدة اللغوية وأن مبناها على الجهل
فأين جوابك وكيف كان ؟؟؟؟؟
لمَ لمْ نره ؟؟؟
لمَ لمْ تبين أن الإخبار في الاشتقاق ليس مبناه على ما ذكرت وأقمت الأدلة على كونه يرجع لجميع الذات...
فلماذا أشحت عن كل ذلك الرد في البحث اللغوي ووقفت تردد ما تلقنته 
ـ القاعدة لغوية
ـ السلف لم يسموها صفات
فنحن مشينا أول إيرادك لذلك وبينا غلط المحلين في قرابة العشر صفحات من النقاش
وموضعك في النقاش في الصفحة العاشرة لا زال هو موضعك في الصفحة الأولى 
وهذا خطير أخي الكريم
وأظن أننا اكتفينا الآن ونحتاج لمن يحسن عرض أدلته لا من يصادر على المطلوب ويستدل على الدوام بمحل النزاع دون أن يتقدم بشيء 
فما دام ليس هناك أجوبة جديدة تحتاج نقد بل فقط مجرد مغالطات فالكلام المفروض انتهى 
والله المستعان*

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

‏لاحظ قال الجهني"اليد ليست صفة ولا وصفًا"

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

*لك ما تريد أبا محمّد .. 
كنت أطمع أن تواصل الحوار المنطقي معي .. لكن يبدو أنك اخترت الطريق الأسهل* 

_آالشافعي يعاملها معاملة الصفات فقط ولا يسميها صفة؟ ثم هو يقول إنها من الصفات لكن لا كما نقول ؟ كيف لا يكون لها اسم عنده إلا الصفات ,ثم يعاملها بمعاملة الصفات, وفي الأخير لا يقول كما نقول !! فما نقوله نحن مما لا يقوله الشافعي ؟؟!! لعلك وجدته يسميها في مكان آخر باسم آخر أو يخصها بمعاملة أخرى!!_ 
##
*لا داعي لكلّ هذه التعجبات والاستفهامات لو أردت أن تفهم الكلام على وجهه .. 
نعم الشافعي لا يقول بأنّ اليد صفة من صفات الله .. هل فهمت هذا ؟! فإن قاله فهات النقل على ذلك .. وهو في هذا ليس مثلكم حيث جعلتم اليد صفة من صفات الله ..
السؤال الذي استغلق عليك فهمه : 
كيف يقول الشافعي بأن من صفات الله أن له يدين ويذكر ذلك مع الصفات مع أنّها ليست صفةً عنده ؟
الجواب: ليس ذكرها مع الصفات يدل على أنها صفة عنده .. ولو كانت صفة عنده لقال كما قال الإمام المقدسي: ((ومن صفاته سبحانه الواردة في كتابه العزيز، الثابتة عن رسوله المصطفى الأمين: اليدان)) الاقتصاد في الاعتقاد للمقدسي (ص: 112)
وإنما ذكر الشافعي بأنّ من صفات الله أنّ له يدين في معرض ذكره للصفات؛ لأنّ السلف سلكوا مسلك الإمرار في جميع هذه الأخبار مما وصف الله به نفسه سواءً  كان المنسوب لله صفةً كالضحك أو لم يكن صفة كاليد ..*

_ثم كأني بك تتنطع وتحاول سد الباب على كل أنواع الدلالات إلا دلالة المنطوق الصريح
وهل يكون القول قولا إلا بالتنصيص؟! هل تريد أن تسقط ثلاثة أرباع المذاهب يا جهني؟؟! وأين التخريج الذي يقوم على دلالات العموم والمفهوم بنوعيه والالتزام والسياق وغيرها ؟!_
##
*النزعة النصوصية الموجودة عند بعض طلبة العلم اليوم ليست عندي .. كثير ممن يدعون السلفية لا يقبلون بفهمٍ آخر لكلام السلف غير فهمهم .. وتجدهم يتقعرون ويقولون : هاتوا نصًّا صريحًا عن السلف في ذلك .. إن كنت منصفًا فشنّع على طريقتهم هذه وبيّن أنّها تُسقط ثلاثة أرباع المذاهب .. أمّا بالنسبة لي فما كان من الدلالات والفهوم وجيهًا ظاهرًا فنأخذ به ولا ينطبق ذلك على ما قلتموه في فهم كلام الشافعي .. والعقل يُدرك أنّ اليد ليست صفة للإنسان بل هي جزء منه ..*

_فكيف إذا تأيد ذلك أيضا بنقول أخرى عن علماء قبل البربهاري, بعضهم متقدم على الشافعي, وبعضهم متأخر, بعبارات أقل ما توصف أنها صريحة كذلك في عدم تفريقهم..
فرحت تضرب كل ذلك عرض الحائط لتدعي أن السلف لم يسموها صفة بالتنصيص؟؟؟!! فلم تزد على التنطّع المذموم عن اليهود في كتاب الله كما في سورة البقرة وغيرها مع أنها بمجموعها على شرطك من النصية .. ولا أدري أي شيء تريد بعد هذا عن السلف وقبل البربهاري رحمهم الله وصدق الله إذ يقول عن المعاندين : " ولئن أتيت الذين أوتوا الكتاب بكل آية ما تبعوا قبلتك"_
##
*يبدو أنّه أعياكم أن تجدوا كلامًا لأحد السلف في جعل اليد صفة من صفات الله، فصرتم تحاولون التشبّث بكلام الشافعي وتقليبه حتى تستخرجوا منه ذلك ..
*
_وللصراحة أخي الجهني فهذا الوضع آسفني منك وهو لا يشجع بتاتًا في مواصلة النقاش خاصة أن الإخوة فهموا مقصودك ولهم الفضل في نقل نص الشافعي وقد ناقشوك في صميم دعواك ثم تدعي أنهم لم يفهموك !! وهذا أيضا وعذرا ليس عندي إلا من قبيل الغلمطة والسفسطة ولا يشجع في مواصلة التباحث معك 
_##
*لا بأس عليك يا أخي ..
ليس هناك أحدٌ ملزمٌ بالنقاش .. ولن أقول كما قال غيري: أنا لم أكترث بردودك المخيبة!! بل على العكس : قد أعجبني نقاشك لأنّك قد خرجت من الدائرة التي كان يدور فيها من كان قبلك .. وبدأت تحاول الوقوف على محل الإشكال .. وإن كنت أشعر أحيانًا بسوء فهمٍ بيننا ..
*
*لكلّ من يستدلّ بتعبير الشافعي في صفة اليدين: يلزمكم إثبات صفة (المشرق والمغرب) من صفات الله .. فنحن نقول: أنّ من صفات الله أنّ له المشرق والمغرب !*
*سيبقى هذا الإلزام خط رجعة لمن أراد الرجوع ومناقشة كلام الشافعي بحياد ودون تعصب .*

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

يقال له : سياق قول "خليفه المسلمين له مشارق ومغارب مصر "  لا يمنع ان نفهم من سياق قول "الخليقه له وجه ويد" ان يكون الوجه للخليفه صفه  وان تكون  اليد للخليفه صفه. ‏‏‏يغالط ويقول فنحن نقول: أنّ من صفات الله أنّ له المشرق والمغرب. \\قلت هذا يدل علي صفه الملك.ومثله ان يقال الخليفه له المشرق والمغرب ويدل ذلك علي ملكه  .. فلا تغالط يا رجل

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

‏‏قال الجهني :لكلّ من يستدلّ بتعبير الشافعي في صفة اليدين: يلزمكم إثبات صفة المشرق والمغرب من صفات الله .. فنحن نقول: أنّ من صفا‏ت الله أنّ له المشرق والمغرب. ‏‏واقول:وهل من يستدل بسياق" الخليفه له يد" علي إثبات صفه اليد للخليفه.. يلزمه  إثبات المشرق والمغرب من صفات الخليفه من سياق "خليفه المسلمين له مشارق ومغارب مصر"

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

> قولك| أول من وصف اليد بأنه صفه هو البربهاري ثم تبعه الحنابلة كما يقول الددو  |اقول هذه دعوى، فلننظر في الدليل الذي ستأتي به عليها


اين دليلك يا رجل‏!

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

يلزمه ان يكون سياق "جبريل له سمع .وجبريل له بصر" لا يدل علي ان السمع صفه لجبريل ولا يدل علي ان البصر صفه لجبريل

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *
> السؤال الذي استغلق عليك فهمه : 
> كيف يقول الشافعي بأن من صفات الله أن له يدين ويذكر ذلك مع الصفات مع أنّها ليست صفةً عنده ؟
> الجواب: ليس ذكرها مع الصفات يدل على أنها صفة عنده .. ولو كانت صفة عنده لقال كما قال الإمام المقدسي: ((ومن صفاته سبحانه الواردة في كتابه العزيز، الثابتة عن رسوله المصطفى الأمين: اليدان)) الاقتصاد في الاعتقاد للمقدسي (ص: 112)
> وإنما ذكر الشافعي بأنّ من صفات الله أنّ له يدين في معرض ذكره للصفات؛ لأنّ السلف سلكوا مسلك الإمرار في جميع هذه الأخبار مما وصف الله به نفسه سواءً  كان المنسوب لله صفةً كالضحك أو لم يكن صفة كاليد ..*



العجيب أنك فهمت كلام الشافعي وفرغته بفهمك أنت وألزمت الشافعي الاستثناء من كلامه دون وجه تأمل عن ماذا سئل الشافعي: (وقد  سئل عَنْ صفات اللَّه وما ينبغي أن يؤمن به فقال: لله تَبَارَكَ  وَتَعَالَى أسماء وصفات جاء بها كتابه وأخبر بها نبيه - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أمته لا يسمع أحدًا من  خلق اللَّه قامت عليه الحجة أن القرآن نزل به وصح عنه بقول النَّبِيّ  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فيما روى عنه العدل فإن خالف ذلك بعد ثبوت الحجة عليه فهو بالله كافر فأما قبل ثبوت الحجة عليه من جهة الخبر فمعذور بالجهل لأن علم ذلك لا يدرك بالعقل ولا بالروية والفكر ونحو ذلك أخبار اللَّه سبحانه وَتَعَالَى أتانا أنه سميع وأن له يدين ...)، فقد جمع بين صفة السمع وصفة اليد، فهل السمع عندك ليس صفة لله؟

 والأعجب أنك تستدل بكلام عالم أثبت اليد صفة لله على عدم إثباتها عند غيره.

----------


## أبو محمد ريان الجزائري

أخي الجهني
البحث نواصله على أن تسلم بالقدر الذي تنازعنا فيه, ولنقل أن ما فهمناه من تسميتها صفات إنما هو الظاهر من نصوص السلف, والأصل العمل بذلك الظاهر حتى يرد الصارف ولا صارف في بحثنا النقلي 
كما قد تبين في البحث اللغوي فساد التفريق كذلك
فلم يبق إلا البحث العقلي وهو ما تربط به بحثك اللغوي مع أنه لا رابط كما تبين إلا مجرد التستر  
وقد صرحتَ به في كلامك الأخير وخرجت إلى دليل التركيب والانقسام  فصدقتني بذلك فيما قدمته من تنبيه على التفريق
ثم خرجت عن تسمية اليد وصف كذلك 
فتجلى حقيقة ما تأبطته من منهج وأنه مذهب الأشاعرة نفسه الذي يجمع بين إثبات الصفات المعنوية والتفويض أو التأويل في البقية.
وهذا التطور العنيف منك ليس له تفسير سوى أنك لا تجد أدلة كافية نقلية ولغوية ترد بها عن إبطالنا لادعاتك وإلا فهات على الأقل حتى نتعادل:
1ـ نقولا عن السلف تفرق بين الصفة والوصف مطلقا من غير قيد بأي دلالة صالحة
2ـ نقولا عن أهل اللغة تفرق بين الصفة والوصف لأجل الرجوع لجميع الذات
ولن تجد أبدا ذلك عن السلف أو اللغويين الموثوقين بل إن نقلت فعن أئمة الأشاعرة المتأخرين الذين أفسدوا اللغة كما أفسدوا الأصول بترهات الكلام 
وعلى هذا الأساس نكون قد انتهينا من إبطال منهج التلفيق الذي طرحه الددو 
وندخل في مواجهة حول أصول منهج الأشاعرة في تعاملها مع الصفات وأثر دليل التجسيم على تحكمها في إثبات بعض الصفات ونفيها وتفويضها للبقية الأخرى
فإذا أقررت بهذا فنواصل البحث على قدر التوفيق والمنة  
وأضيف للفائدة أن الأشاعرة من قديم تضرب في محلين :
الأول: في جواز الاجتهاد بالتأويل.. وادعت بذلك كون منهج أهل الحديث المتأخرين ومن تابعهم من الحنابلة وكذا السلفيين الآن ليس هو منهج السلف وهذه الشبهة راجت على الكثير من المتسننة  في هذا الزمان بسبب دعاة التلفيق والسياسة بالدين كالإخوان وبالمتسترين من الأشاعرة والأحباش والروافض والمتأثرين بالعقلانيين والأدباء المخلطين وغيرهم كالمحللين التاريخيين ومنهم أصحاب كتاب ما بعد السلفية فقد رسخوا دعوى المفارقة بين السلف وأهل الحديث المتأخرين وخدموا خدمة جليلة لهذا المذهب التلفيقي إذ كانوا محسوبين على دعوة أهل السنة والسلفيين ..وقد دارت دعوى عدم اتباع السلف على معنى التفويض عند السلف.. فهي دعوة أشعرية قديمة تجددت بلباس آخر فقط 
الثاني: في صحة قواعدهم وقيامها على أصول أثرية ولغوية وعقلية .. 
وهذه الطائفة بهذا التوجه أخبث الأشاعرة وأشرهم لأنها تمرر مشروع الأشاعرة أصوليا فمن لم يقل بالتأويل فقدد استباحه 
ومثله من لا يلوط لكنه يستبيحه 
مع اعتبار المباينة بين تأويل الصفات واللواط والمعاصي
ولذلك ورد عن بعض أئمة السلف قوله لابنه وقد رآه يخرج من بيت معتزلي لأن أراك تخرج من بيت هيتي أي مخنث أحب إلي من أراك تخرج من عند صاحب هوى أو من عند  أصحاب الكلام 
وعلى هذا المعنى ورد ذم الشافعي لعلم الكلام حيث قال:
"لأن يبتلى المرء بكل شيء عدا الشرك خير له من أن يبتلى بعلم الكلام" 
نسأل الله السلامة والعافية
فالبحث المنطقي أخي الجهني يبدأ بعد التسليم بالبحث النقلي في كون ما قرره الخلف هو ظاهر مذهب السلف في تسمية ذلك النوع صفات على أقل تقدير ، وفي التسليم لفساد التفريق اللغوي باعتبار عدم ارتباط الدليل العقلي به بل ذلك بحث كلامي منطقي وحينها يمكنننا الدخول إلى نقة التركيب والانقسام والحدوث والتجسيم ومنطلقاتكم العقلية في تعطيل النصوص الصريحة وتفويضها وتأويلها
تفضل

----------


## أبو محمد ريان الجزائري

> العجيب أنك فهمت كلام الشافعي وفرغته بفهمك أنت وألزمت الشافعي الاستثناء من كلامه دون وجه تأمل عن ماذا سئل الشافعي: (وقد  سئل عَنْ صفات اللَّه وما ينبغي أن يؤمن به فقال: لله تَبَارَكَ  وَتَعَالَى أسماء وصفات جاء بها كتابه وأخبر بها نبيه - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أمته لا يسمع أحدًا من  خلق اللَّه قامت عليه الحجة أن القرآن نزل به وصح عنه بقول النَّبِيّ  صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فيما روى عنه العدل فإن خالف ذلك بعد ثبوت الحجة عليه فهو بالله كافر فأما قبل ثبوت الحجة عليه من جهة الخبر فمعذور بالجهل لأن علم ذلك لا يدرك بالعقل ولا بالروية والفكر ونحو ذلك أخبار اللَّه سبحانه وَتَعَالَى أتانا أنه سميع وأن له يدين ...)، فقد جمع بين صفة السمع وصفة اليد، فهل السمع عندك ليس صفة لله؟
> 
>  والأعجب أنك تستدل بكلام عالم أثبت اليد صفة لله على عدم إثباتها عند غيره.


بل فهمت من تعقيبك الآن قرينة جديدة لم أنتبه لها وهي قرينة الجواب عن سؤال 
فالسائل سأله عن الأسماء والصفات ولا يجوز تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة
كما لا ينبغي الإطلاق في مورد الاستفصال فذلك ليس من الفصاحة والبلاغة بل هو أقرب للتلبيس والتمويه هذا في اللسانيات فضلا عن الشرعيات
فلا يمكن أن يدعيَ أحد في جواب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عمن سأله : ما يلبس المحرم؟
أن بعض ما ذكره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس من الملابس 
بل لو ادعى ذلك أحد كأن قال العمامة ليست من الملابس وإنما عاملها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط بذلك الأساس, لعد من باديِي الرأي الذين يحجر عليهم في أمور الدنيا فضلا عن الكلام في الدين

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بل فهمت من تعقيبك الآن قرينة جديدة لم أنتبه لها وهي قرينة الجواب عن سؤال 
> فالسائل سأله عن الأسماء والصفات ولا يجوز تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة
> كما لا ينبغي الإطلاق في مورد الاستفصال فذلك ليس من الفصاحة والبلاغة بل هو أقرب للتلبيس والتمويه هذا في اللسانيات فضلا عن الشرعيات
> فلا يمكن أن يدعيَ أحد في جواب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عمن سأله : ما يلبس المحرم؟
> أن بعض ما ذكره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس من الملابس 
> بل لو ادعى ذلك أحد كأن قال العمامة ليست من الملابس وإنما عاملها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط بذلك الأساس, لعد من باديِي الرأي الذين يحجر عليهم في أمور الدنيا فضلا عن الكلام في الدين



الحمد لله، زادك الله فهمًا.

----------


## أبو محمد ريان الجزائري

*مع دليل التركيب والانقسام
**ولا بأس أن نبدأ من هنا ونترك أمر التسليم للقراء فلهم عقول على كل حال :
أما قولك بأنّ الهيئات(كالصفات الذاتية) لا يمكن الإخبار بها (في ذلك المثال طبعا).. فهي كذلك لأن العقل لا يدرك من الساق واليد إلا أنّها أجزاء في الإنسان وليست صفات له ..
قلت:
هذا تصريح بحجة عدم جواز الإخبار الحقيقية وهو ما فهمته من القاعدة وأنت تبوح بسرها الآن وأن التبعيض والتركيب هو السبب الأول, فما كان  التعطيل وجرائره القبيحة من تأويل وتفويض إلا من توهم التشبيه وقد نهى الله تبارك وتعالى عنه فقال:
"فلا تضربوا لله الأمثال"
وأنت تضرب ليد الله تعالى مثلا من أمثال البشر بحيث التركيب فيها يدل على التجسيم لكونه قائم على الاجتماع من أقسام وأجزاء ويجوز عليه الافتراق والتجزء وذلك دليل الحدوث..
وهذا الدليل القائم على الحق والباطل هو لفظ مجمل حوى في طياته لوازم حق تدل على الباطل كالتركيب فإنه إذا تحقق في المخلوق ودل على الجسمية والحدوث فإنه لا يتحقق في الخالق لمجرد الاتصاف بصفة لازمها في المخلوق كذلك فليس كل ما لزم عند إضافة الصفة للمخلوق يكون لا زما عند إضافة الصفة للخالق وإلا فنريد جوابك عن إلزام خصمك المعتزلي وهو يقول لك  :
 "لو قام به سبحانه صفة وجودية كالسمع والبصر والعلم والقدرة والحياة لكان محلا للأعراض , ولزم التركيب والتجسيم والانقسام" "الصواعق" (1/226)؟؟؟!!!!!!!
ولا تحد فضلا
تفضل أخي الجهني*

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

*ملخّص بعض ما دار في الحوار حتى الآن* 

*أبو البراء : ليس كل اختيارات الحنابلة منصوص عليها من السلف ومن ذلك جعل اليد صفة مع أنه لا يصح الإخبار بها عن الله ، كما أنها ليست متعلقة بالذات كاملة ، والعقل يُدرك أن اليد ليست صفة مثل السمع والبصر ..*

*أبو محمد : جعل اليد صفةً وارد عن الشافعي حيث ذكر الصفات ومن جملتها : وأنّ له يدين* 

*أبو البراء : قول الشافعي هذا لا يدل على ما قلت ، فهو لم يصف الله بأنه يد وإنما وصفه بأنّ له يدًا 
* 
*أبو محمد : حتى أنت لا تستطيع أن تقول : الله عِلمٌ .. الصفة المجرّدة لا يمكن أن تكون خبرًا عن الله ..*

*علاوة : ارجع لكلام الشافعي !!*

*ممدوح : إنه يكذب على السلف !!*

*أبو البراء : أبا محمد : ليست مشكلة .. تستطيع أن تُخبر عن الله باسم الفاعل الذي يحوي صفة العلم فتقول : الله عالمٌ بخلاف صفة اليد التي لا يمكن الإخبار بها مطلقًا ..*

*أبو محمد : المهم أنّك لم تستطع الإخبار بالصفة نفسها وإنما احتجت الواسطة للإخبار كاسم الفاعل .. وذلك لأنّها من المشتقات التي يمكن أن تتصرف لتدل على الحدث والفاعل .. أما اليد فهي اسم جامد ولا يمكن أن يدل على الحدث والذات بالتصرف وإنما تحتاج للواسطة من خارجها مثل : ذو يدٍ .. 

أبو البراء : محاولة جيّدة .. لكنّي أخالفك في أنّ الجامد لا يمكن الإخبار به إلا بواسطة مثل المشتق .. ألا ترى أنه إذا أردنا أن نصف شخصًا بالأبوة قلنا : خالدٌ أب .. ولم نحتج أن نقول: خالد ذو أبوة .. الجامد يُخبر به بدون واسطة أما المشتق فيُخبر به باسم الفاعل .. ومن الخطأ محاولة إقحام (ذو) كواسطة خارجية .. لأننا بذلك نخرج عن محل النزاع  .. فإن (ذو) يمعنى (صاحب) وهي لا تفيد أنّ ما بعدها هو صفة للموصوف قبلها .. ألا ترى أنّنا نقول : خالد ذو سيارة .. وخالد ذو مجلس كبير .. مع أننا لا نصف خالد بأنه سيارة !!*

*علاوة : ارجع لكلام الشافعي ..*

*أبو سيرين : ردود مخيّبة .. يريد إثارة الشبهات !!*

*ممدوح : دعك منه إنه يكذب .. إنه يكذب !!*

*أبو محمد : ..*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *ملخّص بعض ما دار في الحوار حتى الآن* 
> 
> *أبو البراء : ليس كل اختيارات الحنابلة منصوص عليها من السلف ومن ذلك جعل اليد صفة مع أنه لا يصح الإخبار بها عن الله ، كما أنها ليست متعلقة بالذات كاملة ، والعقل يُدرك أن اليد ليست صفة مثل السمع والبصر ..*
> 
> *أبو محمد : جعل اليد صفةً وارد عن الشافعي حيث ذكر الصفات ومن جملتها : وأنّ له يدين* 
> 
> *أبو البراء : قول الشافعي هذا لا يدل على ما قلت ، فهو لم يصف الله بأنه يد وإنما وصفه بأنّ له يدًا 
> * 
> *أبو محمد : حتى أنت لا تستطيع أن تقول : الله عِلمٌ .. الصفة المجرّدة لا يمكن أن تكون خبرًا عن الله ..*
> ...



على الرغم من أنك لم تنصف خصمك في الحوار والقارئ له الرجوع للحوار وسوف يحدد، إلا أنك أظهرت ما نحن عليه من دليل واتباع وما أنت عليه من فلسفة، فلم تذكر قول عالم تركن إليه في كلامك.

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

‏  |||أبو البراء الجهني||| لكلّ من يستدلّ بتعبير الشافعي في صفة اليدين: يلزمكم إثبات صفة (المشرق والمغرب من صفات الله .. فنحن نقول: أنّ من صفات الله أنّ له المشرق والمغرب ! سيبقى هذا الإلزام خط رجعة لمن أراد الرجوع ومناقشة كلام الشافعي بحياد ودون تعصب .‏‏‏ # ممدوح‏ سياق "له المشارق والمغارب" هذا يدل علي صفه لكن ليست هي المشرق والمغرب بل الملك . فلا تغالط //جواب اخر: يلزمك ان يكون سياق جبريل له سمع وبصر لا يدل علي صفات لجبريل كي لا تلزم نفسك بالزامك.‏‏‏‏‏‏  |||أبو البراء الجهني||| لا يقال الله يدٌ‏‏‏  #أبو سيرين الوهراني:إن صح أن نقول :الله حياة والله القدرة والله السمع والله البصر والله الرحمة وهلم جرا، صح أن نقول:الله يد‏‏‏‏‏‏ ||| أبو البراء الجهني||| "ليس لك أن تجعل شيئًا ما من صفاته وهو غير متعلّقٍ بذاته الكاملة"‏‏‏#التبليغي:وهل الانسان يسمع برجله!! او يتكلم بيده!! ‏‏‏#أبو محمد ريان الجزائري ‏:أسألك عن الإخبار بصفة العلم :"الله علم"لماذا يمتنع وأنت تزعم أن الصفة يصح الإخبار بها عن جميع الذات؟؟؟؟‏‏‏  أبو سيرين الوهراني:وماذا عن قولنا: زيد أعور، وعمرو أعرج، وبكر أعسر؟هل تنطبق عليه قاعدتك الولد ددوية التي تجعل فيها الصفة لا تكون إلا للذات كاملة.‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏||التبليغي||وانا لا اعرف كيف جعلت الوجه واليد ليس من صفات البشر ولم تجعلنا حتي كالنبات ، فلو قيل لك صف لنا النبات فسوف تقول له ورق وله ‏كذا‏‏‏ # أبو البراء الجهني "أخي التبليغي هناك فرق بين الصفة والوصف" ‎‏  ثم يتناقض مع نفسه ويقول‏‏‏ # أبو البراء الجهني "اليد ليست صفة ولا وصفًا"‏‏‏‏‏  |||أبو البراء الجهني||| |يبدو أنّه أعياكم أن تجدوا كلامًا لأحد السلف في جعل اليد صفة من صفات الله، فصرتم تحاولون التشبّث بكلام الشافعي.‏‏‏ # ممدوح : بل يبدو انك نسيت ما قد قيل لك فمثلا‏‎‏قال الدرامي"فهو الله الرحمن الرحيم قريب مجيب متكلم قائل، وشاء مريد فعال لما يريد، الأول قبل كل شيء والآخر بعد كل شيء له الأمر من قبل ومن بعد وله الخلق والأمر، تبارك الله رب العالمين وله الأسماء الحسنى يسبح له ما في السموات والأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم يقبض ويبسط ويتكلم ويرضى ويسخط ويغضب ويحب ويبغض ويكره ويضحك ويأمر وينهى، ذو الوجه الكريم والسمع السميع والبصر البصير والكلام المبين و‏واليدين والقبضتين والقدرة والسلطان والعظمة والعلم الأزلي لم يزل كذلك ولا يزال، استوى على عرشه فبان من خلقه لا تخفى عليه منهم خافية، علمه بهم محيط وبصره فيهم نافذ، ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير. فبهذا الرب نؤمن وإياه نعبد وله نصلي ونسجد فمن قصد بعبادته إلى إله بخلاف هذه ‏  الصفات فإنما يعبد غير الله "

----------


## أبو البراء الجهني

*ممدوح‏: سياق "له المشارق والمغارب" هذا يدل علي صفه لكن ليست هي المشرق والمغرب بل الملك . فلا تغالط 
جواب اخر: يلزمك ان يكون سياق جبريل له سمع وبصر لا يدل علي صفات لجبريل كي لا تلزم نفسك بالزامك.‏‏
*
*أبو البراء: عجيب ! تقول ما يُدينك بلسانك ولا تعلم أنّه عليك لا لك ؛ إذا كان سياق (لله المشرق والمغرب) يدل على صفة ملك المشرق والمغرب وليس كون المشرق والمغرب صفة لله فقل مثل ذلك في سياق : له يد فإنّ اللام (له) وحدها لا تفيد اتصاف الموصوف بالصفة، وإنّما تفيد الملك أو الاختصاص ونحو ذلك. بالنسبة لجبريل: لو لم يرد إلا هذا السياق لما كان لنا أن نجزم له بصفات السمع والبصر.  
‏‏*
*‏‏أبو سيرين الوهراني: إن صح أن نقول :الله حياة والله القدرة والله السمع والله البصر والله الرحمة وهلم جرا، صح أن نقول: الله يد‏
*
*أبو محمد ريان الجزائري ‏:أسألك عن الإخبار بصفة العلم :"الله علم"لماذا يمتنع وأنت تزعم أن الصفة يصح الإخبار بها عن جميع الذات؟؟؟؟‏
*
*أبو البراء : الجامد يصح أن تصف به مباشرة فتقول : خالد أبٌ، أمّا المشتق فيأتي في صورة اسم الفاعل أو صيغة المبالغة . 
‏*
*‏‏‏‏التبليغي: وهل الانسان يسمع برجله!! او يتكلم بيده!! ‏*

*أبو سيرين الوهراني: وماذا عن قولنا: زيد أعور، وعمرو أعرج، وبكر أعسر؟هل تنطبق عليه قاعدتك الولد ددوية التي تجعل فيها الصفة لا تكون إلا للذات كاملة.
*
*‏‏‏‏أبو البراء: العرب وصفت الشخص بالسمع والبصر والكلام والعرج والعور.. وما دام أنّها أخبرت عن الموصوف كاملًا بهذه الصفات فالعبرة بما جاءت به العربية .. المهم أنّها أخبرت عن الموصوف كاملًا بهذه الصفات فقالت: خالد أعور .*

*‏‏ ‏‏التبليغي: وانا لا اعرف كيف جعلت الوجه واليد ليس من صفات البشر ولم تجعلنا حتي كالنبات ، فلو قيل لك صف لنا النبات فسوف تقول له ورق وله ‏كذا‏‏
*‏
*أبو البراء : له ورق ! ولم نقل النبات ورق ! مثل ما نقول: النبات له مزرعة نزرعه فيها .. التعبير باللام لا يدل على الصفة ..*
‏‏

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

هل تعتقد يا أبا البراء أن من صفات الله أن له يدين؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> هل تعتقد يا أبا البراء أن من صفات الله أن له يدين؟


بالطبع أعتقد أن لله يدين لا كيدي البشر.  :Smile:

----------


## أبو سيرين الوهراني

> بالطبع أعتقد أن لله يدين لا كيدي البشر.


عفا الله عني وعنك، ما كنت أعنيك أخي الكريم بكلامي هذا، إنما كنت أعني الجهني.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> عفا الله عني وعنك، ما كنت أعنيك أخي الكريم بكلامي هذا، إنما كنت أعني الجهني.


أعلم ذلك جيدًا، وإنما أردت مزاحك، بارك الله فيك.

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

قولك||| عجيب ! تقول ما يُدينك بلسانك ولا تعلم أنّه عليك لا لك ؛ إذا كان سياق لله المشرق والمغرب يدل على صفة ملك المشرق والمغرب وليس كون المشرق والمغرب صفة لله فقل مثل ذلك في سياق : له يد فإنّ اللام له وحدها لا تفيد اتصاف الموصوف بالصفة، وإنّما تفيد الملك أو الاختصاص ونحو ذلك|||اقول:هل تلزمني ام تلزم نفسك. فأنت تفهم من قوله تعالي"وكان الله سميعا بصيرا" ان السمع والبصر صفات لله .وهنا يقال لك :قال تعالي{وداعيا الي الله باذنه وسراجا منيرا}والان انت ملزم ان يكون المصباح صفه للرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام . وان رفضت يلزمك ان يكون سياق "وكان الله سمعيا بصيرا" لا يدل علي ان السمع والبصر صفات لله‏‏‏‏‏‏قولك|||بالنسبة لجبريل: لو لم يرد إلا هذا السياق لما كان لنا أن نجزم له بصفات السمع والبصر.‏|||‏‏اقول:اولا هذه مكابره . وثانيا مثل ما قلت السمع  بعد "له" لا يكون صفه من اجل عدم إثبات المشرق  لله صفه قل البصر بدون "له" لا يكون صفه من اجل مثلا عدم إثبات المصباح للرسول صفه ‏‏‏‏‏‏قولك||| العرب وصفت الشخص بالسمع والبصر والكلام والعرج والعور.. وما دام أنّها أخبرت عن الموصوف كاملًا بهذه الصفات فالعبرة بما جاءت به العربية .. المهم أنّها أخبرت عن الموصوف كاملًا بهذه الصفات فقالت: خالد أعور .|||اقول:الدجال أعور العين اليمني .وهنا العور في العين اليمني فقط ‏‏‏‏‏‏‎قولك||| له ورق ! ولم نقل النبات ورق ! مثل ما نقول: النبات له مزرعة نزرعه فيها .. التعبير باللام لا يدل على الصفة|||‏‏اقول :لم انقل كلام التبليغي حتي احتج به عليك ولكن نقلت كلامه مع ردك عليه وعلي غيره حتي اظهر لك تناقضاتك لكن غزالتك الددويه هربت من اسود كلماتك القويه.

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

الدرامي في اكثر من موضع في كتبه قال :اليد والوجه من الصفات. ولثبوت ذلك يسقط قول الددو و الجهني:لم يرد عن احد من السلف جعل اليد صفه من الصفات

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> الدرامي في اكثر من موضع في كتبه قال :اليد والوجه من الصفات. ولثبوت ذلك يسقط قول الددو و الجهني:لم يرد عن احد من السلف جعل اليد صفه من الصفات


إثبات اليدين والعينين لله تعالى على ما يليق به هو معتقد الإمام أبي الحسن الأشعري الذي ينتسب إلى اعتقاد مذهبه جل المخالفين، وقد نسبه إلى الصحابة والتابعين وأئمة الحديث، قال رحمه الله في الإبانة: (قولنا  الذي نقول به، وديانتنا التي ندين بها، التمسك بكتاب الله ربنا عز وجل،  وبسنة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وما روى عن السادة الصحابة والتابعين  وأئمة الحديث، ونحن بذلك معتصمون، وبما كان يقول به أبو عبد الله أحمد بن  محمد بن حنبل ـ نضر الله وجهه ورفع درجته وأجزل مثوبته ـ قائلون، ولما خالف  قوله مخالفون، إلى أن قال عليه الرحمة: وأن  له سبحانه وجها بلا كيف، كما قال: ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والإكرام 27 وأن  له سبحانه يدين بلا كيف، كما قال سبحانه: خلقت بيدي ـ من الآية (75) وكما  قال: بل يداه مبسوطتان من الآية (64) وأن له سبحانه عينين بلا كيف، كما قال  سبحانه: تجري بأعيننا). انتهى.

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

> هل تعتقد يا أبا البراء أن من صفات الله أن له يدين؟


وهل يعتقد ان يد الله غير مخلوقه ام يعتبرها مثل المشارق والمغارب؟

----------

